#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-29
<saispo> hi
<saispo> hi cjwatson :)
<saispo> how can i include universe repository to my cd directly ?
<saispo> (just some packages)
<cjwatson> saispo: depends on what you're using to create the CD
<saispo> cdimage, germinate
<cjwatson> you'll have to hack it about a fair bit
<cjwatson> grep for restricted
<cjwatson> do the same sorts of things
<cjwatson> feel free to send a patch once you're done and I can integrate it
<cjwatson> bin/run-germinate and a bunch of stuff under debian-cd at least
<saispo> yep
<saispo> i think i have the solution :)
<saispo> but must rsync the mirror before
<saispo> and fater my test, will send a patch :)
<saispo> cjwatson: and have you an idea to have all files on the cd and the installer not use internet repository in the installer ?
<cjwatson> from edgy on that's not supposed to be a problem (i.e. won't block if the repository can't be contacted)
<cjwatson> if you still have a problem for some reason, look into apt-setup
<saispo> k
<saispo> thanks
<saispo> it's possible to modify the standard seed file with one of mine ?
<cjwatson> sure, just point germinate (bin/run-germinate) at your seed branc
<cjwatson> h
<saispo> ok, thanks
<saispo> and the last questions is : have you a good links for including a personnal repository on the cd ?
<saispo> and what i must do for this
<cjwatson> it's not particularly neat, but start with bin/update-local-indices
<cjwatson> obviously this isn't something we actually use in practice; it's only there because there was a short period before Ubuntu went public when we needed a couple of hacked-up packages to make some architectures work properly
<saispo> ok
<saispo> will see this :) big thks
<saispo> your work is very interesting !
<cjwatson> glad somebody thinks so ;-)
<saispo> =)
<saispo> since one week i work on it, and i really love
<cjwatson> it's designed for easy maintenance rather than for easy setup
<saispo> cjwatson: if export UNIVERSE=1, universe will be excluded ?
<saispo> and UNIVERSE in debian-cd is NONFREE, EXRANONFREE, CONTRIB ?
<saispo> or simply UNIVERSE ?
<cjwatson> UNIVERSE isn't implemented, so it will do whatever you make it do
<cjwatson> the way it's done elsewhere would be that if UNIVERSE=1 then universe will be included, not excluded
<saispo> ok thanks
<saispo> cjwatson: i must use a duplicate local ubuntu repository for creating my cd or i can use an internet ubuntu repository ?
<cjwatson> the former
<cjwatson> debian-cd requires a local mirror
<saispo> k
<saispo> work with an nfs mount ?
<saispo> just run anonftpsync is needed with modified exclude if i want ?
<cjwatson> debian-cd/README
<cjwatson> - a Debian mirror, on a partition where you can write.
<cjwatson>   If you can't write on it then you may try to use a symlink farm,
<cjwatson>   but it's not the recommended way to build Debian CDs.
<cjwatson> I imagine that would apply to NFS mounts
<cjwatson> anonftpsync> yes
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1818 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Copy value of popularity-contest/participate into /target (LP: #78972).
<saispo> thanks cjwatson
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1819 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.14
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1820 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.13ubuntu6,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman-auto 62ubuntu3.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1821 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.14
<saispo> cjwatson: when i add a package in my seed which is in universe, i haven't got it in my iso file... i have modified run-germinate, and what other things ?
<cjwatson> make sure you've changed the --components flag to germinate
<cjwatson> beyond that you're on your own - it's too hard to debug from here, I'm afraid
<saispo> yep, i understand
<saispo> yes i have added main,restricted,universe to --components
<saispo> in the log file of for-project i seed seed changes, i see universe/Packages.gz and universe/Sources.gz
<saispo> but no pool/universe directory in the iso...
<saispo> i miss something in debian-cd ?
<cjwatson> sounds probable
<saispo> k :)
<saispo> run-germinate runs fine...
<saispo> it maybe after
<saispo> in CONF.SH...
<saispo> Link from 1/pool/universe/c/clamav/clamav_0.88.4-1ubuntu2_i386.deb to /home/eole/mirror/cdimage/scratch/eole/daily/tmp/edgy-i
<saispo> 386/CD1/pool/universe/c/clamav/clamav_0.88.4-1ubuntu2_i386.deb failed: No such file or directory
<saispo> oups i maybe make a mistake :)
<saispo> but i maybe find the answer ;)
<cjwatson> sounds promising
<secureboot_> what do i need to do to enable my installer to pull packages down from the intarweb as well as the CD?
<cjwatson> at what stage?
<saispo> hi secureboot_ :)
<secureboot_> cjwatson: whenever makes sense
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i dont' really care
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i had been doing d-i pkgsel/include string racoon ipsec-tools
<secureboot_> but that doesn't work
<secureboot_> the isntaller just says they cant' be found after installing everything else, and aborts the install
<secureboot_> any thoughts?  Surely there must be a way to add a mirror or apt source before you start installing packages, so when you go to install, you look to the intarweb as well
<cjwatson> it's deliberately turned off to avoid problems on systems that have a network connection that's up but doesn't work
<secureboot_> any way to turn it on?
<cjwatson> hack /var/lib/dpkg/info/apt-setup.postinst
<secureboot_> if you edit the sources.list manually, it works
<secureboot_> cjwatson: i dont' see that on the install CD anywhere
<cjwatson> it's in the apt-setup udeb
<cjwatson> see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment if you aren't familiar with the usual starting points
<secureboot_> oh good grief.
<secureboot_> what does adding a mirror do then?
<secureboot_> there's no way to do this, without modifiying the apt-setup package?
<cr3> in the initrd.gz of feisty-desktop-i386, is it normal that scripts/nfs-* are all empty directories?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-30
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: have you got two minutes for me ?
<cjwatson> saispo: sure
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1822 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): merge changes from train
<saispo> cjwatson: how can i setup automique french keyboard at boot cd ?
<saispo> cjwatson: i hack debian-cd for include universe and all work :)
<cjwatson> saispo: what release?
<cjwatson> excellent
<saispo> edgy
<cjwatson> saispo: boot with console-setup/layout=fr
<saispo> yes
<saispo> but when i type f6
<saispo> i have an english keybord
<cjwatson> er, sorry, that's not right
<cjwatson> see
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-l10n
<cjwatson> oh, for the F6 bit, you can put 'fr' in /isolinux/lang
<saispo> ok thks :)
<saispo> now i play with logo :)
<saispo> it's too long to mirror ubuntu...
<cjwatson> you *might* find that /isolinux/lang will get passed through to the kernel as well, but I'm not sure if that worked properly in edgy
<saispo> i think not :)
<cjwatson> might do, actually
<cjwatson> edgy didn't work for stuff like pt_BR but I think it worked for fr
<cjwatson> unless you have specific information to the contrary
<saispo> KBDMAP fr.kmp and this in isolinux.cfg ?
<cjwatson> where did you get KBDMAP?
<cjwatson> no
<saispo> k
<saispo> an example from  website
<cjwatson> just 'fr' on its own without the quotes in /isolinux/lang like I said
<cjwatson> don't get creative
<cjwatson> what website where?
<saispo> http://www.frogdev.info/gentoomove/index.php?lien_en_cours=gentoomove
<saispo> in french excuse me
<cjwatson> gentoo != ubuntu
<saispo> yep
<saispo> but use hacked ubuntu gfxboot and isolinux ?
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> the KBDMAP directive is in standard syslinux, but it's a different kind of keymap and doesn't apply to gfxboot
<cjwatson> gfxboot comes from SuSE
<cjwatson> Ubuntu uses broadly the SuSE gfxboot patches to syslinux, with a few minor differences
<saispo> k
<cjwatson> however the Ubuntu gfxboot *theme* is very much different from anything else
<cjwatson> and in this context the theme is not just the logo and stuff
<saispo> for putting 'fr' in isolinux/lang, i must modify boot-i386 ?
<cjwatson> the theme also implements command-line option handling, gfxboot language and keyboard handling, extra arguments in isolinux.cfg, all kinds of weird stuff
<cjwatson> yes
<saispo> ok :)
<saispo> i will try
<saispo> i see the end of the tunnel :)
<saispo> after all cosmetics, i will try kickseed for detecting first hard drive for automatic partition
<saispo> cjwatson: yes ! the hack for french keyboard work fine :)
<cjwatson> great
<saispo> just a problem with the logo :)
<saispo> i convert my png but not working
<saispo> a size is required ?
<cjwatson> don't recall right now, but probably, just make it the same size and colour depth as the Ubuntu one
<saispo> k
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1823 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any): * Really install the apport hook.
<cr3> can casper be mounted over nfs? the problem I'm encountering is that in casper-bottom, mountpoints are being setup way before networking
<cjwatson> cr3: you want Mithrandir for that
<cr3> cjwatson: cheers, I'll talk to the robot princess :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1824 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.15
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1825 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Switch the new partitioner on by default. As above, use 'ubiquity
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  --old-partitioner' to disable it.
<evand> hooray!  No more old partitioner.
<cjwatson> <sabdfl> clunkier than the old one by the time we release?
<evand> cjwatson: I have not given up on investigating that error, but I am currently more focused on adding needed functionality to m-a to meet the FeatureFreeze deadline.  If you think this is a bad approach, just let me know.
<cjwatson> <cjwatson> I don't think it's possible to be clunkier than the old one for very long
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> absolutely target FF
<cjwatson> is there anything you're blocked on me for? Oslo wiped me out as far as keeping up was concerned
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1826 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.15
<evand> I don't believe so, if I understand what you're asking.  The Ubiquity code is ready to go in except for that exception that crashes Ubiquity when m-a is run with the old partitioner.  Updated copies of ma-ask and ma-apply will be needed for it to work though.
<evand> And as I mentioned above, I'm trying to add as much functionality to m-a itself as possible and get a new release out before FF.
<cjwatson> let me know when you need uploads
<evand> cjwatson: will do, thanks
<evand> oh, I should note that I haven't done any work on the kdeui end.  I'm not sure if I'll have time for that as it also requires a lot of work in m-a, but I'll try after everything else is done.
<cjwatson> it's not a blocker
<cjwatson> in extremis, m-a for just gtk is better than m-a for nothing
<evand> indeed
#ubuntu-installer 2007-01-31
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: which script create the sources.list file ?
<saispo> and how can i disable http in it ?
<cjwatson> apt-setup
<cjwatson> also choose-mirror is involved
<cjwatson> see the installation guide for some hints
<saispo> ok thanks
<saispo> and it's possible to catch a bash variable script in the preseed file ?
<saispo> (for automatic detection of the first disk)
<saispo> partman-auto/disk string /dev/discs/disc0/disc don't work on edgy as you said...
<cjwatson> the installation guide has information on stuff like preseed/early_command; please see that
<saispo> ok thks :)
<cjwatson> and the kickseed source for how to do first-disk detection
<saispo> great
<saispo> cjwatson: i fond all answer to my problem, just one :) the sources.list on the cds contain url... and i don't want :/
<cjwatson> sorry, swamped right now, maybe somebody else can help you
<saispo> no problem :)
<saispo> thanks
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: would you be interested in looking at bits of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/feisty-ubiquity ?
<cjwatson> or for that matter anyone who wants to do some ubiquity hacking
<cjwatson> the items there are supposed to be bite-sized tasks
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r253 timezone/ (43 files in 9 dirs): add timezone map widget from ubiquity, together with build system for it
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r254 timezone/debian/changelog: changelog
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r255 timezone/ (8 files in 5 dirs): UBIQUITY_* -> OEM_CONFIG_*
<saispo> cjwatson: argh :/ i move my ftp archive on an external hd and when i build cd all are broken...
<saispo> ln -s don't work and mount -o bind same...
<saispo> : Invalid cross-device link
<saispo> an idea ?
<cjwatson> saispo: I don't believe that ln -s doesn't work. ln (without -s) indeed won't work.
<cjwatson> saispo: see the text at the end of debian-cd's README about symlink farming.
<saispo> k
<saispo> i'm sure ln -s on other hard drive wont work
<cjwatson> you're wrong; ln -s is purely textual
<cjwatson> all it does is stick the text you give it for the source in the inode for the target
<cjwatson> the source doesn't even have to exist, let alone be on the same drive
<cjwatson> when creating hard links, the target must exist and must be on the same device
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> by default, debian-cd uses hard links
<saispo> yep
<saispo> but my symlink is not on the same devices :/
<cjwatson> with symlinks, that doesn't matter
<cjwatson> but as the README says, symlink farming isn't really tested with debian-cd
<cjwatson> so good luck :)
<saispo> i switch back :)
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r256 timezone/debian/ (control oem-config-gtk.install oem-config.install rules): build and install timezone widget
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r253 oem-config/ (gnome-sessions debian/changelog debian/rules oem-config-dm): * Install copyright and changelog files in Architecture: all packages too.
<cjwatson> wah
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r253 oem-config/debian/ (changelog rules): * Install copyright and changelog files in Architecture: all packages too.
<cjwatson> yay for bzr uncommit
<thom> heh
<CIA-4> oem-config: cjwatson * r257 timezone/lib/ (tz.py frontend/gtk-ui.py): initial port of GTK timezone map wrapper and supporting library from ubiquity
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1827 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade: sorry, but glade-3 open/save did this
<cjwatson> I've uncommitted r1827; it's due to a glade bug which I'll report
<cjwatson> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402941
<cjwatson> evand: workaround for http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402941 is to always hit Save in glade-3 twice in a row rather than once
<evand> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1827 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Disable the mountpoint combo box when creating or editing a partition if
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  the method is changed to something other than a filesystem.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1828 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix version number; silly dch
<Poilo> hi
<Poilo> first test
<Poilo> premier test
<Poilo> primero testo
<Poilo> al test amzwaru
<cjwatson> your test worked; I hope you have something useful to say as well :-)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-01
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1827 herd-3/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Fix a crash if the edit dialog is OKed with neither
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  method nor mountpoint changed.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1828 herd-3/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * GTK frontend: Fix re-raising of exceptions to (a) work and (b) interact
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  properly with apport's Python hook.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1829 herd-3/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Quick hack to avoid updating the initramfs when calling
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  console-setup.postinst from within ubiquity.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1831 herd-3/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.16
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1829 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs): merge from herd-3 branch
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1830 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.17
<poningru> does the new partitioning tool have a name?
<poningru> cjwatson: ^^^
<poningru> need info for the herd 3 release notes
<poningru> no one?
<cjwatson> poningru: no; but you don't need to write anything about that, I'll fill it in provided you're doing it on the wiki
<cjwatson> poningru: (hint: I'm on London time so don't expect answers at 3:30am)
<poningru> ooh k copying to wiki now
<poningru> ah sorry :)
<poningru> thanks
<poningru> ok
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd3
<cjwatson> ta
<poningru> its under Installation btw
<poningru> cjwatson: thanks soo much btw I do appreciate this
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1832 herd-3/debian/ (changelog rules): * Fix build failure due to console-setup fix.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1833 herd-3/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.17
<tepsipakki> I have a number of packages complaining about "Depends: foo but it is not going to be installed" when trying to netboot Herd3
<cjwatson> can you put a syslog somewhere?
<tepsipakki> and all of those depend on X
<tepsipakki> maybe
<tepsipakki> does busybox have a "reverse-wget" or something?-)
<cjwatson> nc
<cjwatson> or you can anna-install openssh-client-udeb and use scp
<tepsipakki> ah, of course
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: btw, your comments before the cancelled TB meeting two weeks ago did the trick on Tuesday ;)
<cjwatson> good to hear it
<cjwatson> I was on a train on Tuesday evening
<tepsipakki> yeah, so mdz dug the logs and found your comments
<tepsipakki> ok I have the syslog now, but I'll read it myself to be sure it's not my fault
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1834 herd-3/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.3.17
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1831 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): merge from herd-3 branch
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1832 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.3.18
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, I can't see any obvious error in it http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/d-i/syslog
<tepsipakki> I can try running apt-install and see where it fails
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: looks like you're trying to install both Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktops? maybe they conflict just enough to break tasksel
<tepsipakki> yes, been doing that for a while :)
<cjwatson> actually it looks like you're trying to install a whole raft of stuff :)
<tepsipakki> it's quite a lot yes
<cjwatson> you'll have to simulate on a normal system and use apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true or something
<cjwatson> which will produce a massive slew of output and be quite hard to read, but ...
<tepsipakki> ok, I'll look into that
<tepsipakki> found the error.. libgd2-{no,}xpm conflict
<tepsipakki> pdl depends on libgd2-xpm, and -noxpm is already installed
<tepsipakki> nope, can't be that
<tepsipakki> argh, it was our own dear xv
<tepsipakki> I wonder why x11-common conflicts with xv which isn't even distributable :)
<tepsipakki> anyway, I just need to bump the version
<cjwatson> because the older version of xv used obsolete paths which would break current x11-common
<cjwatson> xorg (1:7.0.21) unstable; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   [ Josh Triplett ] 
<cjwatson>   * Add conflicts on the old non-free package xv, no longer in Debian,
<cjwatson>     which broke upgrading on at least one system.
<tepsipakki> oh, I see
<cjwatson>   * Have x11-common conflict with packages installing binaries to
<cjwatson>     /usr/X11R6/bin. We need to remove them in order to install a proper
<cjwatson>     symlink at this location to /usr/bin. Packages will still be able to
<cjwatson>     install to /usr/X11R6/bin, but they need to be removed from the system
<cjwatson>     first so that we can set up the symlink and not drop them out of the path.
<cjwatson>     Thanks Steve Langasek. (closes: #362524, #362200)
<cjwatson> make your xv package install to /usr/bin when you bump the version to make sure there won't be a problem
<tepsipakki> yes, it already does
<tepsipakki> PREFIX=/usr
<tepsipakki> not that we use upgrade, but still
<tepsipakki> xli seems to be the only one we have installed on dapper that still installs in /usr/X11R6
<tepsipakki> xli (1.17.0-22) unstable; urgency=low
<tepsipakki>   * Install to /usr, instead of /usr/X11R6. (closes: #362311)
<tepsipakki>  -- Graham Wilson <graham@debian.org>  Sat, 22 Apr 2006 05:14:56 +0000
<tepsipakki> that didn't make it in dapper :)
<mpt_> Wow, I remember xv
<mpt_> Its error alerts had buttons like "Drat" and "Bother" instead of "OK"
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> some people still want to use it
<cjwatson> ok, port of gparted's visual partition widget to Python working
<cjwatson> now to figure out how to unify its visual disk widget; at the moment it involves massive code duplication
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: i use base-configapt-setup/security-updates boolean false in my preseed file but in the sources.list i have security update and i don't want :/
<saispo> other things to do ?
<cjwatson> where did you get that instruction?
<cjwatson> the correct way to disable security updates is 'd-i apt-setup/security_host string', as documented in the installation guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html)
<saispo> i get it on ubuntu-fr docs :/
<saispo> it's possible to bypass the error in a preseed/late_command ?
<saispo> or automaticaly answer Y ?
<cjwatson> ubuntu-fr docs are wrong. see the guide
<cjwatson> and let the ubuntu-fr people know that they need to update
<saispo> ok
<saispo> thks cjwatson, all work now, just find how bypass a readline question in my preseed_latecommand foir a metapackage i install...
<saispo> an idea ?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-02
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1833 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Handle partman/exception_handler and
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  partman/exception_handler_note (LP: #82848).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1834 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/partman.py: tell debconffilter to catch partman/exception_handler and partman/exception_handler_note
* cjwatson attempts to implement resizing in new-partitioner
<cjwatson> I seem to have forgotten about that up to now
<evand> heh
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1835 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/ubiquity.glade):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Note that unadorned sizes are assumed to be in
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  megabytes (LP: #82848).
<cjwatson>  components/partman.py   |   77 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++--
<cjwatson>  frontend/gtkui.py       |   36 +++++++++++++++++++---
<cjwatson>  frontend/ubiquity.glade |   58 +++++++++++++++++++-----------------
<cjwatson>  3 files changed, 139 insertions(+), 32 deletions(-)
<cjwatson> easier than I thought, but I wonder how many bugs there are in that ...
<evand> I'd wager none in that last file
<cjwatson> I hope not, otherwise I'm slipping
<cjwatson> what's the usual rate, one bug per 20 lines of code?
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> evand: how's m-a mergeability looking? feature freeze is Thursday ...
<evand> cjwatson: I still have to take a look at that old partitioner issue, but I intend to get a new release of m-a out the door this weekend.  So it should be mergeable after that, provided you're willing to let it in while I try to fix the old partitioner in advanced mode + m-a issue.
<cjwatson> I'm happy to merge without the old partitioner
<cjwatson> I can just disable m-a for the old partitioner. no problem
<evand> great!
<evand> The Ubiquity code is complete (except for that one issue), it just depends on the unreleased version of m-a, to which I want to add one or two more features before releasing.
<evand> I'll make sure I have m-a stable by the end of this weekend so a version can be uploaded and then anything I add after that (provided it's far enough before the freeze that it can be uploaded) is uploaded in a new version.
<evand> cjwatson: I'm assuming I have to fill out a main inclusion request when the time comes.
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> argh, fucked up the Partman state machine in some non-intuitive way AGAIN
* cjwatson rolls up his metaphorical sleeves
<cjwatson> ahh, backing up from partman-partitioning/new_size jumps back to choose_partition rather than stepping back to active_partition, for some reason
* cjwatson apologises for thinking out loud but sometimes it can be helpful
<evand> not a problem, it livens this place up a bit
<cjwatson> my thought too
<cjwatson> one benefit of all this, it's certainly making partman's control flow in d-i more regular
<cjwatson> particularly as regards backup
<cjwatson> because the ubiquity component works by stepping into all of the partitions and lots of the options for each partition, and backing up rather than actually doing anything
<cjwatson> if backup behaves oddly, you really notice
<evand> I can imagine
<evand> That reminds me, at some point m-a needs to support that capability, not that it's needed in Ubiquity.
<evand> But for d-i
<cjwatson> backup's fairly easy once you get the hang of it, as long as your code is a state machine already
<evand> that's the problem, we actually briefly discussed this at UDS
<evand> basically, it has an inner loop or two
<evand> and that's hard to roll into a state machine in bash without some somewhat ugly code, afaik
<evand> but I'm sure I'll figure it out, there are just more pressing issues
<cjwatson> oh yes, we did
<cjwatson> you can do it, it's just fiddly :)
<cjwatson> actually, I'm not sure why it's really harder with nested loops than without
<cjwatson> the only wart with nested loops is that you need to propagate backup when you back up off the start of an inner loop, and therefore keep track of how to back up in each loop independently
<evand> I meant ash, but I'm sure you knew that
<evand> indeed
<evand> yeah, that doesn't sound too bad, I think I was just having a hard time conceptualizing it when I first tackled it
<cjwatson> I tend to think of it as "busybox sh" to avoid confusion with the shells available in the normal system
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1836 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * New partitioner: Implement resizing. Ask for the size using a spinbutton
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  (in megabytes) rather than a text entry field.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-03
<dabaR> Hey. I just saw that mailing to the list by Aaron Fay. I am wondering whether he tried using both the alternate and desktop CDs.
<dabaR> And would it make a difference. I will send a mail to the list to ask him.
<kro> reposting from ubuntu-devel.  just found out about this chat room.
<kro> Should the netboot version of debian installer located at
<kro>       http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<kro>       work?
<kro> I just tried the daily alternate installer cdimage and is bombing out for me as well
<kro> doh, I think I spoke to soon.  investigating.
<kro> in the alt-f4 console it does keep spitting out kernel: not found repeatedly.
<kro> and it seems to either hang, or be moving really slow.
<kro> it starts spitting out the kernel: not found message after the "Detecting hardware to find cd-roms" window closes.
<tepsipakki> kro: known kernel bug
<tepsipakki> https://launchpad.net/bugs/76341
<kro> tepsipakki: thanks.  I'll try the workaround listed in the comments
<kro> tepsipakki: w00t!  thanks.
<tepsipakki> kro: glad it worked for you ;)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1837 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog doc/README):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * doc/README: Add comment about language pack installation following a
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  query from Telmo Baa.
<cjwatson> dabaR: it's hard to tell without the logs, but the relevant autopartitioning code is common to both
<cjwatson> dabaR: I've followed up
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: what package is responsible for displaying foreign character sets in alternate installer, newt-something?
<cjwatson> a chain of stuff
<cjwatson> cdebconf, newt, bogl
<cjwatson> bogl's the underlying terminal; newt does form layout; cdebconf's newt frontend mediates between installer code and newt
<cjwatson> and there's also the font, bterm-unifont
<cjwatson> if characters are missing from it, it might be the build system's fault, debian-installer
<cjwatson> sometimes it's best just to file bugs on debian-installer and sort out exactly who's to blame later ... :-)
<tepsipakki> ok, cool
<dabaR> cjwatson: Yes, I saw. Thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-02-04
<pradalover> hello
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1838 ubiquity/debian/changelog: reorganise changelog
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1839 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/partman.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: - Offer 'fat16' and 'fat32' filesystem types for new partitions rather
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  than the non-existent 'fat' (LP: #83211).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1840 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): - Fix crash when backing up to automatic partitioning page (LP: #83230).
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1841 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: * Fix crash due to underqualification of debconf.DebconfError (thanks,
<CIA-4> ubiquity:  Joel Bryan Juliano; LP: #83008).
<cjwatson> I really, really love ubiquity bug reports from apport. They take about a tenth of the time to wade through, partly because I can assume that they already contain all the necessary information without having to think about it.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r1842 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py): - Display current partition sizes in megabytes (part of LP: #83166).
<evand> Is that ever going to be automated?  I can imagine that creating quite a flood of bug reports.
<cjwatson> is which ever going to be automated, sorry?
<evand> apport.  Right now, at least when I've used it, you have to create the bug report yourself and attach the apport report.  I was curious if the plan was to auto-submit that information to launchpad.
<evand> err malone
<cjwatson> try a more recent version of apport :-)
<evand> hah, I thought I was only a few days out of sync, but I guess that's all it takes
<cjwatson> as of very recently, pressing the button in apport-gtk submits everything to Launchpad, gets a token back for the submission, and pops up a browser to let you describe the problem; when you submit that it ties it together with the stuff it submitted earlier
<cjwatson> so not totally automatic but much closer than before
<cjwatson> that was basically what I was waiting for before switching ubiquity over
<cjwatson> I don't mind a flood of bug reports as long as they're good, detailed bug reports :-)
<evand> Nice, but does it mark similar apport reports as duplicates?
<evand> hah, indeed
<cjwatson> the problem with the earlier flood was that they tended not to be detailed - it will be much harder for people to screw that up now
<cjwatson> it tries to use a semi-descriptive title so that Launchpad's attempts to detect duplicates on filing have a better chance of working
<evand> Yeah, I did see a lot of "the installer crashes, here's the pop-up dialog message" in my inbox.
<evand> nice
<cjwatson> it's not perfect - if several different code paths lead to the same exception on the same line of code, it'll false-positive
<cjwatson> but that's probably fairly rare
<cjwatson> well, apart from stuff like grub-installer failing
<cjwatson> but to be honest I have so many reports of that now that I don't mind losing a few ;-)
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> I thought the bit in bug 83166 about swap was bogus until I went and read the code - apparently partman *can* choose not to format swap
<cjwatson> will need to look at that this week
<evand> ouch
<kro> I'm having problems preseeding with the fiesty installer.  the old preseed I used to use to do automatic partitioning of the hard drive without asking isn't working.  tracing through the choices, it seems like the selection is specific to the machine.  I need something more generic that I can apply to machines with different hard drives.  Did something change?
<cjwatson> kro: you mean partman-auto/disk and /dev/hda / /dev/sda rather than /dev/discs/disc0/disc?
<cjwatson> that was a change in edgy
<cjwatson> kro: in feisty, preseed partman-auto/method to regular and just leave partman-auto/disk unset and it'll automatically use the first disk
<cjwatson> kro: oh, preseeding partman-auto/method to regular is a new requirement in feisty anyway, so you may just have been being bitten by that. Regardless, leaving partman-auto/disk unpreseeded is probably what you want now if you just have one disk
<cjwatson> the partman-auto/method stuff is part of a batch of changes that will eventually produce better preseeding of stuff like LVM and RAI
<cjwatson> D
<cjwatson> and crypto
<kro> cjwatson: thanks. I hadn't touched d-i since dapper.
* cjwatson -> bed
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-28
<tjaalton> what part of the installer starts the console sessions on alternative installer? I'm looking into providing a way to disable them
<tjaalton> hmm, what udebs populate /usr/lib/pre-pkgsel.d? Pkgsel itself would include 10popcon in there, but not on Ubuntu, and the installation fails probably because of that (well, mainly because there is no error handling on the postinst)
<tjaalton> aha.. the installation doesn't fail because of that
<tjaalton> it's just the last message before the log says that pkgsel has failed to configure
<cjwatson> tjaalton: you mean on tty2 and tty3? /etc/inittab provided by rootskel
<tjaalton> cjwatson: yes, thanks
<tjaalton> right, the reason why my installations failed was due to kio-umountwrapper trying to divert a file that doesn't exist.. yay for checking out the syslog
<tjaalton> ..eventually
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, can you please review patch attached in last comment of bug #151579 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151579 in wubi "umountfs must check whether a mountpoint contains a loopmounted root file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151579
<xivulon> current implementation has issues as mentioned a couple of days ago'
<xivulon> Also what is the status of update-grub?
<evand> xivulon: I'll take a look at the patches today.  As for grub, the fixed version getting on the CD is blocked by seed changes which are blocked by a major reworking of the seeds, currently underway.
<evand> I do not have an ETA, but as we have an alpha coming up, I imagine things will settle soon.
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/hardy/ubuntu/20080128/livecd-20080128-i386.out
<evand> the livefs build logs will tell you why a new livefs has not been built
<xivulon> evand thanks
<xivulon> I would also like to go through the usr.disk issue
<xivulon> if you use the latest binary on ubuntu-installer it gives a more deatiled log on that
<xivulon> if you send the log to me it would help, the log is in %temp%
<evand> will do
<xivulon> if possible I'd like to have full wubi on the next alpha
<xivulon> 151579 is the only blocking bug together with update-grub and usr.disk as far as I know
<evand> indeed, and I'll be taking a look at all three today.
<evand> time permitting
<xivulon> 186114 and 186117 are less urgent you can skip them for the time being
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r40 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default layout for Dutch to 'us' (LP: #129982).
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r41 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default layout for Simplified Chinese to 'cn'.
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r42 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default layout for Morocco to 'ma'.
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r43 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.19ubuntu3
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r44 ubuntu/ (24 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.21
<xivulon> evand replied to your email here in on irc
<evand> no need to notify me of PMs in the channel, that action notifies me the same way that PMs do.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2419 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Move noninteractive frontend to a purely gobject-based event loop
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  (LP: #149477).
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Noninteractive mode now implies --automatic (LP: #149473).
<cjwatson> ooh
<cjwatson> that was quick
<evand> eh?
<cjwatson> e-mail
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> evand: working on a set of console-setup changes, BTW
<cjwatson> hopefully will get those in for alpha 4
<cjwatson> xkb-data upstream helpfully rearranged the world
<evand> haha, how kind of them.
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r45 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/kbdcompiler debian/changelog debian/config.proto):
<CIA-23> console-setup: * Update for new layouts and variants for Japan, Montenegro, and Serbia,
<CIA-23> console-setup:  and migrate configuration files from the old layouts.
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r46 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu1
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2420 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Update console-setup component for layout and variant changes in
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  console-setup 1.21ubuntu1.
<CIA-23> oem-config: cjwatson * r404 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-23> oem-config: * Update console-setup component for layout and variant changes in
<CIA-23> oem-config:  console-setup 1.21ubuntu1.
<CIA-23> installation-guide: cjwatson * r407 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): * Document pkgsel/language-packs (LP: #145665).
<CIA-23> installation-guide: cjwatson * r408 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070319ubuntu3
<CIA-23> oem-config: cjwatson * r405 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-23> oem-config: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.21ubuntu1,
<CIA-23> oem-config:  user-setup 1.16ubuntu3.
<CIA-23> oem-config: cjwatson * r406 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-29
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r47 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto): * Set default for Dutch to us(intl), not just us (LP: #129982).
<CIA-23> console-setup: cjwatson * r48 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu2
<CIA-23> debian-installer: cjwatson * r872 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20070308ubuntu27
<ganesh> how to upldate  the grub when the filesystem copied from live cd
<superm1> evand, Kano threw this together earlier tonight: http://kanotix.com/files/thorhammer/updates/casper/casper-aufs.patch  .  You may consider adding it to casper, there should be an upcoming patch to the kernel for aufs support (which is where its headed)
 * mpt wishes there was some way of telling the installer "Show only those keyboard layouts for which Shift+3 gives me a # symbol not a £ symbol dammit" :-)
<superm1> hehe
<cjwatson> casper patch looks sane at first glance
<superm1> at very worst it shouldn't break anything, but it won't be testable until aufs gets in lum
<mpt> cjwatson, evand wrote that "Colin is taking care of" presenting the list of languages in isolinux before showing the main menu. Is that right?
<mpt> And if so, is that tracked in a bug report? (I don't see one)
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2421 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): * Run fontconfig-voodoo with --force.
<CIA-23> oem-config: cjwatson * r407 oem-config/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-23> oem-config: * Call 'fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet' on startup and when the
<CIA-23> oem-config:  language is changed. May help with LP #185269.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185269 in oem-config "Incorrect Chinese Characters in Firstboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185269
<cjwatson> mpt: yes; it's tracked in the HardyBootloaderReview spec
<cjwatson> haven't actually started on it yet though
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2422 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Call 'fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet' when the language is
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  changed. May help with LP #185269.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185269 in oem-config "Incorrect Chinese Characters in Firstboot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185269
<cjwatson> mpt: why?
<mpt> cjwatson, I'm following up on Thorsten Wilms' review, linking to the relevant bugs/blueprints
<xivulon> I have also experienced bug #186711 when testing wubi yesterday
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186711 in partman-target "The installer needs to remove operating system files from the install target, but was unable to do so. The install cannot continue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186711
<xivulon> it worked well in VM but for some reason did not work on real hardware
<xivulon> was late and did not have time to debug properly, will resume tonight
<mpt> I experienced that bug this morning :-)
 * xivulon glad it's not me breaking stuff
<xivulon> that means that the wubi frontend might be okish for initial testing (once update-grub/umountfs patches hit the new builds)
<cjwatson> I'm going to milestone that for alpha-4, since it seems to be biting a lot of people
<CIA-23> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2423 ubiquity/debian/changelog: usability -> accessibility
<xivulon> talking of accessibility, mpt, any progress there?
<mpt> xivulon, not in the next three weeks sorry. I'll be busy with music-in-Ubuntu + photos-in-Ubuntu + Launchpad this week, and on holiday the two weeks after that.
<xivulon> sure, note that I just discovered that the Ease of Access thingy is Vista only... So detecting windows accessibility settings might not be trivial
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, did you do any testing with layoutcode preseeding by any chance, I forgot to test that myself?
<xivulon> also there is a minor glitch in ubiquity automatic, whereby at startup a large window is displayed for 1 sec or so, which then vanishes and the progress dialog gets displayed
<evand> I would advise against trying to automagically detect the Windows a11y settings.  I spoke with TheMuso about this and he said that most a11y tools do not record their presence or purpose in a common location.  I think asking the user to select from a list of options is perfectly reasonable.
<evand> I'm also aware of that brief display of the main window.  I thought I had fixed it a while back, but I'll take care of it.
 * evand goes to unbreak the world.
<saispo> it maybe a silly question, but for build an amd64 cd i just do "ARCH=amd64 DIST=gutsy project cron.daily" ?
<xivulon> evand I should have fixed the preseed recipes, you can have a go with the new build
<xivulon> if it's good enough it might go into alpha4
<xivulon> cdboot is still supported as a flag, (wubi --cdboot)
<xivulon> forgot to add confirmation dialog in that case
<cjwatson> saispo: 'ARCHES=amd64 DIST=gutsy for-project ubuntu cron.daily' I'd've thought
<saispo> ok, thanks :)
<xivulon> evand, mpt, re accessibility, there isn't much interaction in the windows frontend itself other than insterting the password and pressing install
<xivulon> particularly considering than any windows accessibility tool would probably be active at the time
<xivulon> if the user has to activate accessibility within wubi, he might just as well do it after ubuntu installation
<xivulon> while by autodetecting existing settings/apps, we might avoid this last step, hence it might be worth giving it a go
<evand> The scenario I have in my head is that a blind user starts Wubi, their existing Windows screen reader reads the a11y options to them, they select "Blindness" and press install.  Wubi adds access=v3 to the kernel command line, capser picks that up, does the necessary magic and orca is launched along with ubiquity and added to their session post-install.
<evand> let me know if that got cut off.  Speaking of which, anyone know offhand if there's a way to tell irssi to split long messages?
<xivulon> got it al
<evand> All of the infrastructure is there, wubi just needs a drop down box with the a11y options and the backend code to take the selected option and stick it on the kernel command line
<xivulon> last is the easy part, as for the list is mostly a matter of making it accessible in itself
<evand> that was my point, we can expect that the user has already taken care of this by installing a screen reader in windows
<xivulon> I'd prefer to detect the screen reader itself, if not I might have a button "accessiblity" that diplays a new form with checkboxes
<evand> as I said above, I don't think it's possible to detect the screen reader
<xivulon> Then I will add "accessibility" where you normally have the back button
<xivulon> 1 page with V1, v2, v3, m1, m2 checkboxes (and proper localized labels)
<evand> whatever UI you decide on is fine with me.  If you want to stay consistent with Windows, I believe the log in screen has an accessibility button (at least in Vista it does) that you could use as an example.
<evand> I don't think the codes have any significance to users, you probably just want the localized labels.
<xivulon> absolutely
<evand> ah, indeed
<xivulon> mpt, if you agree on the above I will add a comment on bug #185954
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185954 in wubi "Detect accessibility settings" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185954
<mpt> xivulon, I think this is out of my league actually
<mpt> I have access to a Vista VM, but it's not activated a.t.m.
<xivulon> evand the accessibility options are mutually exclusive or not? particularly within the same category.
<evand> yes they are
<xivulon> what happens if I boot with v1 v3 m1 m2?
<evand> it just takes whatever is first
<xivulon> v1 in the above case
<xivulon> not v1 m1
<evand> actually, I may be wrong here
<xivulon> it should be highest option in each group: v3 m2
<evand> it looks like they can be used together, but talk to TheMuso on #ubuntu-devel, he'll know for sure what the intended outcome is.
<evand> casper definitely accepts any combination of them.
<cjwatson> OTOH gfxboot-theme-ubuntu will only let you pick one
<evand> oh, right. hrm.
<cjwatson> so unclear what the intent is; I agree, talk to Luke
<evand> xivulon: you may have some difficulty in reaching him at the moment as he's in Australia.  Sorry, I should've said that earlier.
<xivulon> ah
<evand> his email address is listed on his LP page though: https://launchpad.net/~themuso
<xivulon> changed 185954 description
<xivulon> I think that the options should be in separate radio groups, 1 per category.
<xivulon> And that it should be possible to boot with more than one profile at once, particularly for separate categories
<xivulon> If that is not the case, it should be fixed
<xivulon> evand, do you think it is reasonable to have wubi full in alpha 4?
<evand> quite hard to say at the moment, I don't know when the seeds are going to reopen, or if the latest grub really fixes things (I'm going to be looking at that today).  I'll keep you posted though.
<xivulon> as mentioned I think that the frontend is ok
<xivulon> pending changes should be independent of the frontend at this point
<evand> indeed, I tried your new version and it fixed the issues for me.
<cjwatson> seeds are open
<cjwatson> archive is soft-frozen
 * xivulon likes the sound of that
<cjwatson> (but important reasonable things can still go in)
<xivulon> like wubi :=)
<evand> ah, fantastic
<xivulon> not sure what winfoss status is anymore, but the call for cdboot is now "wubi --cdboot"
<evand> did heno ever get back to you?
<xivulon> nope
<evand> odd
<evand> ah, thanks for fixing the system-config-printer breakage, cjwatson.
<cjwatson> yeah, was playing with virt-manager and ran right into it
<xivulon> evand the last patch in 151579 is in correct?
<evand> xivulon: not yet, I'd like to rearrange it so it's no more verbose than it was prior to the patch, I just haven't had a chance yet.
<xivulon> evand, that is a hard requirement since without that you have an fs freeze at each reboot
<xivulon> cjwatson you may also want to review the prosed patch
<xivulon> it's an hybrid of what we discussed in the past
<cjwatson> I'm happy for evand to review it
<xivulon> If it can help the patch skips all the mountpoints in the top section of /proc/mounts (like before)
<xivulon> On top of it, for the mountpoints in the bottom half, that have a device which is also in top half, it removes the -f flag when umounting
<xivulon> since umount -f mountpoint ~ umount device (at least for bindmounts)
<xivulon> that is an issue for wubi since /boot is bindmounted and the device is the same as /host
<evand> speaking of bind mounts, I noticed that update-initramfs doesn't seem to play nice with a bind mounted /boot.  It's on my list of things to look at.
<xivulon> ah I think I know that
<xivulon> if you replace the initrd it works, if you update it, it does not
<xivulon> update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) should work for instance
<xivulon> do not know why the update fails though
<evand> it thinks /boot is mounted ro from the warning that I got
<xivulon> nope
<xivulon> that's the error message but it must be bogus
<xivulon> since boot is rw (try to write to it) and since if you replace the initrd it works ok
<xivulon> -c flag
<xivulon> try: update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<xivulon> is there a bug for it already?
<xivulon> I noticed some time ago' and forgot to file a report
<evand> I haven't filed a bug report, no.
<xivulon> I can do that
<cjwatson> I wonder if the ro_boot_check function is broken then
<cjwatson>         boot_opts=$(awk '/boot/{if (match($4, /ro/) && $2 == "/boot")
<cjwatson>                 print "ro"}' /proc/mounts)
<cjwatson>         if [ -n "${boot_opts}" ]; then
<cjwatson> that's the logic
<cjwatson> /ro/ doesn't happen to match something else in the mount options, does it?
 * cjwatson hates dodgy checks like that ...
<cjwatson> could match errors=remount-ro for instances
<cjwatson> s/s$//
<xivulon> don't recall what is in there normally, it might well be the case. the only thing I noticed is that update-initramfs -c works, while update-initramfs -u does not
<cjwatson> right, I'm just trying to analyse :)
<xivulon> I mean I do not have a loopinstallation at hand to have a look at
<cjwatson> if that fires, you get a message "WARNING: /boot is ro mounted."
<xivulon> seems very plausible, I'd say that if the same check is not there for -c then I'd put my money on it.
<cjwatson> that's correct
<cjwatson> it's only called in the update path
<xivulon> then 1 bug less
<cjwatson> not until it's fixed ;-)
<xivulon> That said, the check should be in -c also though
<cjwatson> maybe; I do wonder why it causes update-initramfs to exit 0 rather than 1, so in its current form adding it to -c might cause errors to go unnoticed
<xivulon> I do not see why -u should fail silently anyway, if that is required the calling app should trap the error
<evand> ah, so my logic in clear_partitions completely fails to account for the fact that you cannot remove a directory that's a mountpoint.
<bdmurray> When did ubiquity start warning about reserved usernames?  Those types of bugs should be "Fix Released" right?
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> bdmurray: somewhere between dapper and edgy
<cjwatson> ubiquity 1.1.28
<bdmurray> Reading the bug report closer - does debian-installer also warn?
<evand> yes, it's done by user-setup, the underlying d-i component.
<cjwatson> there was a separate bug on user-setup
<CIA-23> apt-setup: cjwatson * r118 apt-setup/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-23> apt-setup: * Add apt-setup/proposed question (never asked); if preseeded to true,
<CIA-23> apt-setup:  -proposed entries will be added to sources.list (LP: #181776).
<CIA-23> net-retriever: cjwatson * r340 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog net-retriever): * Fetch installer components from -proposed if apt-setup/proposed is true.
<CIA-23> base-installer: cjwatson * r321 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-23> base-installer: * If apt-setup/proposed is true, set up the default sources.list to look
<CIA-23> base-installer:  in -proposed as well (LP: #181776).
<CIA-23> net-retriever: cjwatson * r341 ubuntu/debian/changelog: last commit closes LP: #181776
<cjwatson> bdmurray: the bug report says "XUbuntu 6.10-lts" so who knows what he actually meant :-) I suspect 6.06 LTS
<xivulon> evand see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53974/
<xivulon> should have same verbosity as before
<xivulon> did not test that though
<bdmurray> Yeah it is hard to say.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: One thing I wanted to talk about last week was the console-setup project in Launchpad.  It says it doesn't use bugs but I thought it should point to the debian bug tracker.
<cjwatson> is that possible?
<cjwatson> oh, hey, that's new
<cjwatson> that feature didn't exist when I/others registered all the bits of d-i :)
<cjwatson> I've changed console-setup, will go round and change others too
<cjwatson> doesn't really produce a fantastic link mind you
<cjwatson> hey, neat, I can just change the bug tracker for d-i and it changes all the bits at once
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've also submitted bug 181860 - what is the deadline to get that fixed?  Since it is something I could help with.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181860 in console-setup "spelling or grammar issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181860
<cjwatson> bdmurray: need to push that one upstream
<cjwatson> (otherwise cue translation update nightmare)
<cjwatson> I'll do it this week
<bdmurray> Could I get the upstream code via bzr and create a branch or is just easier for you to do?
<cjwatson> significantly easier for me to just do it
<cjwatson> you can certainly get the current code from https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/console-setup/trunk
<cjwatson> and a patch would probably speed things up
<cjwatson> but I'll basically have to re-commit it to upstream svn anyway
<cjwatson> the text in question was written by a Bulgarian and it does sort of show :)
<cjwatson> very good coder, somewhat dodgy English
<bdmurray> Okay.  I'm curious about how others can go about fixing strings like this as it seems like a potentially easy thing for new contributors to do.
<cjwatson> best process is a bug report to upstream
<cjwatson> the problem is that syncing up translations is a lot of manual work
<cjwatson> upstream already has a process for doing all of this with loads of automation, and it's best to take advantage of it where possible
 * cjwatson -> out for a bit
<bdmurray> Is the translations bit complicated because it is in debian?
<cjwatson> err, sort of, that's not really the reason
<cjwatson> changing translated strings involves changing the gettext .po files for all languages supported by the package, which creates a massive diff that is a lot of manual labour to merge later
<cjwatson> (our tools are pretty poor at doing it automatically)
<cjwatson> and it also puts the burden on us to gather translations
<cjwatson> if somebody else is already doing that, and if it's really just a bug rather than an Ubuntu-specific extension, then it just doesn't make sense to do the change locally in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> especially as translations are difficult to forward upstream - you typically can't just commit them, you have to get approval from the translation teams or you get lots of angry e-mail
<cjwatson> (been there, done that)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-30
<Cookiepig> hey guys
<Cookiepig> this the channel where we ask about installing ubuntu?
<ago> cjwatson, evand, the option creating issues in update-initramfs was "group_id=0"
<xivulon> Have filed bug #187282 anyway, the option triggering the failure was "group_id" by the way
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187282 in wubi "update-initramfs -u fails with "WARNING: /boot is ro mounted." even if /boot is rw" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187282
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, re #175772 unlike stated in the email, I think that the fix simply involves removing the line:
<xivulon> if [ -f "$loop_file" ]; then
<xivulon> from update-grub
 * xivulon thinks a bug comment would be better 
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson, ignore my yesterday emails and look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/175772/comments/6
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175772 in wubi "Update-grub does not set kopt correctly in loopinstallations" [Medium,In progress]
<xivulon> was far too late yesterday...
<xivulon> I have noticed that update grub defaults to /dev/hda1 if it cannot find a root_device.
<xivulon> Shouldn't that be /dev/sda1 which seems to be far more common these days?
<cjwatson> that case should be considered a bug if it ever occurs so I think it's fine to leave it as it is
<evand> cjwatson: do you think it's inappropriate to upload a patched version of sysvinit today, or should I wait until Friday?  I've tested it and found no issues, the code also looks ok as far as I can tell.
<evand> ick, I could've worded that better.
<cjwatson> evand: are you aiming to get the whole of wubi into alpha 4?
<evand> ideally
<evand> but I wholly acknowledge it may be too late for that.
<xivulon> that would be nice :P
<xivulon> patch to 175772 is trivial (see last comment)
<xivulon> patch to umountfs is a bit more invasive but should be ok
<xivulon> for ref last comment in 151579
<cjwatson> evand: if so, then it's appropriate; if not, it should wait
<cjwatson> evand: if so, of course, then you have a matter of hours
<evand> can you clarify, if what is so?
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> if you are aiming to get wubi support in alpha 4
<evand> ok, thanks for the advice.
<CIA-23> partman-target: evand * r694 partman-target.ubuntu/ (commit.d/clear_partitions debian/changelog):
<CIA-23> partman-target: * Rework clear_partitions to not try to remove active mountpoints (LP:
<CIA-23> partman-target:  #186711).
<cjwatson> oh good, I was about to ask you about that
<evand> I finished that yesterday, but I woke up this morning to a VM missing /boot and I'm trying to determine now if clear_partitions is the cluprit.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2424 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Add new nautilus gconf keys to the list we temporarily disable to
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  prevent constant pop-ups.
<CIA-23> partman-target: evand * r695 partman-target.ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 52ubuntu3
<evand> looks good as far as I can tell (I tested several different partition table configurations with it present)
<evand> so my missing /boot was probably me canceling an install after it ran but before the grub-install component had a chance to run
<evand> and forgetting about it
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2425 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  1.21ubuntu2, migration-assistant 0.6.0, partman-target 52ubuntu3,
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  user-setup 1.16ubuntu3.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2426 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.5
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2427 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2428 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.5
<cr3> how can I seed variables from the command line?
<evand> cr3: debconf-communicate
<evand> echo "SET passwd/username evan" | debconf-communicate
<cr3> evand: thanks man!
<evand> cr3: anytime
<cr3> evand: now lets see if my package works :)
<evand> heh
<cr3> evand: I'm getting: 10 hwtest-verify/plugins/exchange_prompt/secure_id doesn't exist
<evand> is it in the templates file of your package?
<cr3> evand: yes, but the package is not installed yet
<cr3> evand: basically, I want to set the variable and then try dpkg installing it
<evand> to avoid the question being asked?
<cr3> evand: yep, and also to test that the variable is being substituted properly. this is ultimately meant to go in the preseed of a network install, so I want to test on the command line because the install takes forever :)
<evand> ah, then I should've pointed you at debconf-set-selections instead
<evand> it takes the same format as a preseed file
<cr3> thanks, I'll try that
<evand> so echo "d-i foo/bar string barish" | debconf-set-selections
<evand> you're welcome
<cr3> evand: that's even more perfect, I get to test the exact line from my preseed file
<cr3> evand: worked on the command line, now to figure out why it doesn't work during the installation
<evand> because the database is locked by the install process
<evand> you can only modify questions as part of a component of the install (sourcing confmodule and using db_set)
<evand> oh, perhaps I misread
<cr3> evand: I'm not quite sure I understand
<evand> I think I misread, you are doing this as part of a udeb and you're saying that it's not working within that context, right?
<evand> I thought you were saying using debconf-set-selections wasn't working while the install was running.
<cr3> evand: right, so I'm netinstalling and using a preseed which has worked well for me so far. now, I added this line to pressed a package:
<cr3> d-i hwtest-verify/plugins/exchange_prompt/secure_id string $secure_id
<cr3> (where $secure_id gets substituted at some point, don't worry about it :)
<evand> haha that scared me for a moment
<cr3> then, I install the extra packages I need with this line:
<cr3> d-i preseed/late_command string apt-install hwtest-server-cli
<evand> shouldn't that be pkgsel/include hwtest-server-ci?
<evand> errm wait no
<cr3> evand: in the sample preseed file, I see two ways: pkgsel/include and preseed/late_command. the former is used to install openssh-server in the sample and the latter to install zsh.
<evand> is hwtest-server-cli a udeb?
<cjwatson> pkgsel/include is preferred if you can
<cjwatson> the latter is an example in case you need to do more complicated stuff
<evand> cjwatson: did you get my PM from earlier today?
<cr3> evand: no, hwtest-server-cli is not a udeb, does it need to be?
<evand> no, I was curious as if it was a component of the install process the way you installed it would be different.
<cr3> evand: does the install log get stored somewhere so that I can review after the installation whether the variable was indeed preseeded?
<evand>  /var/log/installer
<matttp> cjwatson: You around?
<cr3> evand: I didn't find anything interesting relating to preseeding my variables in /var/log/installer, and I do have DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 in my kernel parameters
<evand> cr3: hrm, I suppose you could copy the database out as part of late_command.  cjwatson might know of a more elegant solution than that.
<cr3> evand: it's getting late, and even later for cjwatson. I'll try again tomorrow at a more reasonable time. thanks for all the help dude!
<evand> yeah, I just noticed the time :)
<evand> anytime, goodnight
#ubuntu-installer 2008-01-31
<CIA-23> ubiquity: superm1 * r2429 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs): update plugins for MythTV 0.21 changes
<xivulon> I was reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-January/024967.html
<xivulon> Now that we can support loopinstallation targets in ubiquity
<xivulon> Ubiquity + an appropriate preseed should be enough to generate a VM image file
<xivulon> Would that approach help?
<evand> xivulon: would it be an unreasonable feature request to ask that Wubi ejects the CD when you hit the reboot button?
<evand> I find the isolinux menu to be quite confusing in the context of using wubi.
<evand> oh, and it works!
<evand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080131.2/ has wubi.exe in the root of the CD filesystem.
<xivulon> ah great news!
<xivulon> re CD eject, I thought that the working was like that
<xivulon> 1) if you are using an ISO it should skip the eject question and reboot straight away
<xivulon> 2) if you are using a CD, it should ask
<xivulon> that was somewhere in init.d/ubiquity
<xivulon> there should be a line that checks for find_iso in /proc/cmdline, which indicates we are using an ISO
<xivulon> hmm evand can you rephrase the question? I thought you were talking about the final reboot/eject.
<evand> ah, ok
<xivulon> do you mean a reboot during installation?
<evand> imho, in Windows, when wubi is done and prompts the user to reboot now or reboot later, pressing reboot now should eject the CD
<evand> as it's no longer needed and creates confusion if the CDROM is the first boot device
<xivulon> ah sorry was thinking about the linux side
<xivulon> yes the code is there, but did not work and forgot to check that (should use lp bugs more).
<xivulon> will turn it on but cannot do it today
<evand> that's ok, it's too late to put that feature into the alpha anyway
<evand> I'll just release note that
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> I have always tested with ISO images and completely forgot about that
<evand> I did get a access violation once when running wubi, but I was able to successfully run it several times before and after that.
<xivulon> that is using a physical CD?
<evand> yes
<xivulon> I will do more tests with that using alpha4. For the eject you can track bug #187601
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187601 in wubi "Wubi does not eject the CD when rebooting" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187601
<evand> perhaps windows doesn't like the filesystem being ripped out from under the process?
<xivulon> not sure at this point, it would be nice if you could reproduce that.
<evand> you could always copy wubi.exe to the temporary folder, exec and fork, exit, and reparent the child to init (translated into windows somehow), no?
<evand> I'll try to reproduce it, I imagine I'll encounter it again in further testing
<xivulon> I guess so
<xivulon> Probably should have used DeviceIoControl to eject...
<cjwatson> wubi> fantastic, really glad to hear it
 * xivulon glad too!
<xivulon> many many thanks to evand and cjwatson!
<evand> xivulon: thank you for all your hard work
 * xivulon builds barricades in wubi forum
<evand> hahaha
<evand> xivulon: do you mind if I blog post this to Planet Ubuntu later today?
<xivulon> absolutely
<xivulon> shall we add a mention to wubi in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha4?
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54214/
<xivulon> evand ^
<evand> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54220/
<evand> xivulon: looks good to me, do you approve?
<xivulon> yes, will add to wiki
<evand> thanks
<evand> don't forget to add your name to the credits
<evand> and pleasae let me know when you're done
<evand> hrmm, perhaps we should insert something along the lines of "when wubi is done installing in Windows, be sure to remove the CD from the drive"
<evand> I'm going to add a note about that problem to the cavets sections, but not everyone will read that far down
<evand> caveats*
<xivulon> done
<xivulon> needs a screenshot
<evand> sure, I'll take care of it
<xivulon> thanks
<evand> oh, as I only mentioned it in #ubuntu-release, kubuntu wubi isn't working, but it's on the ubuntu side of things.
<evand> I'm looking into it, but it will be post-Alpha
<xivulon> ok
<evand> there we go
<xivulon> :)
<xivulon> what is the issue with kde
<evand> kdm launches before ubiquity can, the kde frontend still shows the welcome page when in --automatic mode, and it crashed hard part way through the install for me.
<evand> that's what I've found so far :)
<xivulon> that will affect any ubiquity-automatic not just wubi I suppose
<evand> indeed, that's what I meant by it being on the ubuntu side of things
<xivulon> Ah I already had the eject warning in the feature description
<xivulon> "...Wubi works with a physical CD (make sure to remove the CD before rebooting) or ..."
<evand> oh?  I apparently cannot read.
<evand> feel free to reword that or I'll take care of it after I'm done drafting this blog post.
<xivulon> there is another issue for wubi in stand-alone mode (using the downloader): the urls/filenames are not correct for kubuntu and other derivatives
<xivulon> ubuntu is fine
<evand> ok
<xivulon> added that to the note in the features list
<evand> do you mind if I move it to the caveats section?  I don't think its a severe enough problem to warrant that kind of immediate attention
<evand> also, is there a bug associated with this?
<xivulon> nope will do one
<evand> ok
<xivulon> that will be an issue for the final
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> I mean urls are encoded inside wubi, but we cannot test with new urls/file-names
<xivulon> before the release
<xivulon> so we need to be double sure that what we have in isolist.ini and in the metalinks is correct
<evand> indeed, we can talk to cjwatson about that as we get closer to the final release
<cjwatson> the metalinks stuff is delegated to Steve
<xivulon> there are 2 separate issues
<evand> ah, to slangasek then
<xivulon> in fact not
<cjwatson> oh, you don't mean creating metalinks on cdimage?
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> but the only use is for md5 checks of pre-downloaded ISO
<xivulon> think of people with no internet and no CD
<xivulon> but you cannot put md5 within the CD itself
<xivulon> at least not the md5 of the full ISO
<xivulon> will have to use the md5 of the files in the ISO
<xivulon> but that requires either extracting the files or finding a library capable of mounting ISOs in windows
<xivulon> in either case it makes the usefulness of metalink files inside the ISO a mutt point
<xivulon> isolist.ini contains other info that has to be on the CD, basically the content of .disk/info
<xivulon> pluse isofile name
<xivulon> plus
<xivulon> evand bug #187701
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187701 in wubi "Fix urls and file names for derivative distros" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187701
<evand> updated, thanks
<xivulon> evand see also #187718
<evand> ok
<evand> cjwatson: in the initscripts, kdm gets started at 13 which doesn't work well with the ubiquity initscript (starts at 29).  Should I change KDM to start later or ubiquity to start earlier, or do I need a different approach entirely?
<cjwatson> hmm, there was a reason to start it later
<cjwatson> unfortunately I don't appear to have documented it
<evand> heh
<evand> gdm starts later obviously, but it appears that it used to start earlier
<cjwatson> shouldn't kdm's startup be suppressed when automatic-ubiquity or only-ubiquity is in use?
<evand> so perhaps kdm hasn't caught up with some change?
<cjwatson> maybe what we should do is:
<cjwatson> * suppress both gdm and kdm normal startup
<evand> cjwatson: wasn't the idea to fall back to kdm when ubiquity crashes?
<cjwatson> * have ubiquity's init script explicitly start kdm at the end if ubiquity didn't say to reboot
<cjwatson> (or gdm or whatever)
<cjwatson> getting the ordering right always is likely to continue to be hard so it might be best to sidestep it
<evand> indeed.  I imagine the supression should occur in casper, correct?
<cjwatson> aye
<cjwatson> anyway, this is just my off-the-cuff suggestion; I'm not thinking terribly straight right now so feel free to come up with something else
<cjwatson> 25configure_init already has the code to suppress *dm in other circumstances
<evand> indeed, I played with that for noninteractive
<evand> seems reasonable
<evand> ok
<evand> thanks
<evand> of course if something goes wrong in /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm we're screwed.  hrm.
<evand> actually nevermind that last thought
<xivulon> evand shall I address 187701 for kde release or there is no point?
<evand> wubi will not be on the Kubuntu alpha 4 CD, so there's no rush.
<xivulon> ok then
<xivulon> all the ISOs are called "hardy-desktop-XXX.iso" whatever the flavor, correct?
<evand> for the desktop CD, yes
<xivulon> does gobuntu come with the live cd?
<evand> not yet
<xivulon> I have fixed 187701 anyway
<evand> bug 187701
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187701 in wubi "Fix urls and file names for derivative distros" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187701
<evand> ah
<evand> great
<xivulon> in case someone wants to use wubi in standalone mode we can point to that
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/Wubi-8.04-alpha-rev395.exe
<xivulon> build with correct urls
<evand> ok
<xivulon> ah I see I posted a bit to soon on the forum about the 8.04...
<xivulon> couldn't resiste :D
<evand> heh
<evand> yeah, the alpha isn't out yet
<evand> ugh, something in the delta between a wubi install and a regular Kubuntu install is causing a segfault.
<evand> in a library
<xivulon> is that for kubuntu only?
<evand> as far as I can tell, yes
<xivulon> but didn't you say that there is no wubi in kubuntu?
<evand> there isn't yet, I'm trying to get things in shape for there to be one
<xivulon> ah
<evand> this is one of the things I mentioned earlier that deferred it for kubuntu
<evand> only now I have part of a stack trace to work with
<evand> that is, if VMWare decides to ever give my keyboard back to me :/
<xivulon> if you need to change other files there, you may use wubi395 in case, at least the urls should be fine
<xivulon> that is annoying
<xivulon> no point in me working on the eject I assume
<evand> why is that?
<xivulon> to have it in
<evand> well, it wont make it into Alpha 4, but it can be on the CDs as early as tomorrow
<evand> the daily builds, that is
<xivulon> I prefer to rest then :)
<xivulon> can I help with the kubuntu issue?
<evand> by all means
<evand> ugh. this bug plaguing my laptop is worse than I thought
<evand> it's the bug that bit me at the sprint.  Only a very small number of keypresses get registered post-gdm
 * evand kicks GNOME
<xivulon> can i replicate?
<evand> the kubuntu issue?
<evand> probably
<evand> just pop in the latest daily-live copy of kubuntu in windows and fire up wubi
<evand> you wont get ubiquity-automatic mode when it restarts
<evand> so you have to open up a "konsole" and run ubiquity --automatic
<evand> it'll get most of the way through and then bail out
<evand> dumping an apport crash in /var/crach
<evand> crash*
<evand> which you can use apport-unpack on to extract the core file out
<evand> oh and you'll have to hit next on the first page of the installer, but it'll continue from there
<xivulon> downloading
<xivulon> is automatic in the boot menu at all?
<evand> nope
<xivulon> can you send me the wubi log?
<xivulon> can you also try with rev395?
<xivulon> in fact not
<evand> I can't do much of anything on that machine right now.
<xivulon> are you trying with a CD or with an ISO?
<evand> CD
<evand> I'll grab the log and try with the newest version when I can, but I don't think the problem lies in wubi.
<xivulon> then URLs and file names are irrelevant
<evand> I didn't say they were relevant
<evand> perhaps we're not on the same page
<xivulon> download is very slow
<xivulon> will try torrent
<xivulon> no luck with that either
<xivulon> evand you did not start wubi with cdboot flag by any chance?
<xivulon> also what are the sizes of /ubuntu/disks/*.disk?
<xivulon> mm do not have any spare CD and do not have XP in VM...
<xivulon> good news is that the download flows well now
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-01
<xivulon> evand I used the kubuntu ISO, but other than the rc2.d order being wrong, it works for me
<xivulon> rebooting to play with eject
<xivulon> evand did you see my msg yesterday night?
<xivulon> basically my test of kubuntu (via iso) was successful, did not experience any hang
<xivulon> the only glitch was that kdm starts before ubiquity in rc2
<xivulon> and there is an initial extra dialog
<xivulon> evand if the image has to be rebuilt I'd have wubi rev 395 in there since it fixes the url issues
<xivulon> diff here http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/revision/ago%40nbago-20080131205313-z11nkblynk3fi1ux?start_revid=ago%40nbago-20080131205313-z11nkblynk3fi1ux#wubi/dist/install/metalinks/ubuntu-desktop-amd64.iso.metalink-s
<xivulon> re eject got it half working
<xivulon> evand I got the eject working now, but cannot commit until tonight
<xivulon> lp crashes a LOT lately
<evand> xivulon: so you were able to get all the way through a loop mounted install in kubuntu? Quite odd.
<evand> I can definitely reproduce this though, which makes me wonder what could possibly be triggering it.  I'll have to learn how to get the necessary debug packages to get a full trace out of apport.
<xivulon> ys
<xivulon> I rebooted into kde fine
<xivulon> did not try on real iron though
<evand> me either
<evand> I wouldn't dream of putting windows on a real disk
<xivulon> I cannot think of any lib in use by loopinstallations othe than ntfs-3g and loop.c
<xivulon> by the way if you are updating other packages you might just as well use rev395
<xivulon> where exactly does it happen?
<evand> well this is happening in librt, if I remember correctly.
<evand> I doubt there's a bug there though.
<evand> in clock_gettime
<xivulon> at what stage during installation?
<evand> I imagine configuring hardware, but my laptop decided to go crazy when I was investigating that.
<xivulon> I really do not see how loopinstallations could interfere withh librt/clock_gettime odd
<xivulon> and I assume normal installation does work, correct?
<xivulon> I mean using same preseed in automatic mode, but using a recipe targeting real partitions
<xivulon> by the way I checked the code, do not find any hint that would lead to automatic-ubiquity disappearing from /ubuntu/install/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xivulon> are you positive about that?
<evand> Normal install works fine and I can reproduce this every time with Kubuntu.
<evand> It's very odd.
<evand> I didn't say automatic-ubiquity was disappearing.
<evand> I said that it has no effect on Kubuntu
<evand> as kdm starts before ubiquity
<evand> which I'm going to fix, just not today as it's my day off :)
<xivulon> ah I misunderstood
<xivulon> what is happening with the releases of ubuntu/kubuntu then?
<evand> alpha 4 is blocked on a few things, as far as I can tell (I know of one that's my fault).  I imagine it will go out today, wubi on the Ubuntu alpha 4 CD but not on the Kubuntu alpha 4 CD.
<evand> wubi will go on the kubuntu daily CD builds as soon as I fixed the outstanding issues I mentioned
<evand> and it will continue to be on the ubuntu daily CD builds starting immediately after the alpha 4 release
<xivulon> sounds very good to me
<xivulon> I have enough on the plate already until alpha5
<xivulon> is rev395 going in?
<evand> are you confident that it's as stable at rev393?
<xivulon> I cannot really test it since it's all url changes/filenames, and the urls in there are not up now (alpha-4)
<evand> oh, we don't seem to have a choice as 393 has been deleted off of wubi-installer.org :/
<xivulon> here is the diff http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy/revision/ago%40nbago-20080131205313-z11nkblynk3fi1ux?start_revid=ago%40nbago-20080131205313-z11nkblynk3fi1ux
<evand> shouldn't you be pointing to the daily builds?
<xivulon> ah sorry I did not want to confuse users with wrong url
<xivulon> thought you were using a local copy
<evand> otherwise it'll break the day after release
<evand> nope, we pull it down from there
<evand> well, it wont break
<evand> but it will be out of date
<evand> eh
<evand> I guess this makes sense though
<xivulon> I thought that for alpha-4 I should point for alpha-4
<evand> ok nevermind
<xivulon> once that is out I'll point back to daily
<evand> ok, that looks reasonable
<evand> I've made the change
<xivulon> maybe it's worth giving it a quick run in windows (linux side did not change)
<xivulon> and double checking the urls by hand
<xivulon> in the diff
<evand> I'd love to but my vmware machine is all sorts of broken at the moment.
<xivulon> evand re kdm, can't we simply exit init.d/kdm if automatic-ubiquity is in /proc/cmdline?
<xivulon> arguably not very elegant, but it will do
<evand> no, there's a much cleaner solution
<evand> I have to run though
<evand> I'll be in and out all afternoon
<xivulon> have a good day
<evand> thanks, you too
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2430 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-23> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-target
<CIA-23> ubiquity:  52ubuntu4.
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2431 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.7.6
<CIA-23> ubiquity: evand * r2432 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.7.6
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-02
<xivulon> evand is wubi in the latest ISO?
<xivulon> do not see it in the manifest
<evand> no
<evand> I messaged you on jabber
<xivulon> didn't see it
<xivulon> what happened?
<evand> wubi won't be on alpha 4.  You moved the location of the binary before I had a chance to realize it and we're already running late, so restarting the builds isn't a possibility.
<xivulon> ok
<evand> that was over an hour ago though
<superm1> that's a shame :(
<evand> we need to work something out with that.  I suggest making a wubi-stable symlink that never ever changes.
<xivulon> quite annoying
<evand> and then link it to the latest stable build.
<xivulon> I'll change the build process so that is more debian friendly
<xivulon> did you change the wiki?
<evand> yes, I removed the references to it in the alpha4 release notes
<xivulon> ok
<evand> also, it wouldn't be in the manifest file.  It would be in the list file.
<evand> The manifest file only lists debian packages installed on the live filesystem.
<evand> whereas the list file lists all of the files on the CD
<xivulon> I checked both anyway
<evand> ok
<xivulon> bug #187601 is fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187601 in wubi "Wubi does not eject the CD when rebooting" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187601
<evand> doesn't that assume that the CDROM is the D drive?
<xivulon> ah yes
<xivulon> no
<xivulon> see the last comment
<xivulon> have a go, I cannot test it myself
<xivulon> rev 396 is on the server
<evand> ah indeed
<evand> will do
<evand> thanks for taking care of this
<evand> xivulon: didn't seem to work (obviously it's not on the CD, I ran it off my desktop with a kubuntu CD in the drive).
<evand> the last two lines of the log are:
<evand> Eject CD
<evand> Ejecting CDHandle=-1 for drive=D:\
<xivulon> is the drive correct?
<xivulon> the handle is wrong
<xivulon> should be >0
<evand> yes, it is drive D:
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> I know the issue
<evand> oh?
<xivulon> the drive should not end with z
<xivulon> with \
<xivulon> one sec
<evand> ok
<xivulon> redownload and try again
<evand> will do momentarily
<evand> it got an appropriate handle and exited with code 1 (1==success)
<evand> however, it doesn't look like the CD ejected, but this is VMWare
<evand> I'm not sure if it can, as I can't seem to be able to from explorer
<evand> that is, I wonder if vmware is locking the drive
<evand> note that this is an emulated drive with a backing ISO file.
<xivulon> exit 1 should be good
<xivulon> I think it will work with a normal cd
<evand> any objection to creating that wubi-stable symlink on wubi-installer.org?
<xivulon> no problem
<evand> fantastic, if you could create that and point it at revision 396 whenever you are able, I would very much appreciate it.
<xivulon> I called it wubi-alpha
<xivulon> not to confuse other users
<xivulon> by the beta hopefully we won't need anymore
<evand> why wouldn't we need it by the beta?
<xivulon> because I am rewriting the code so that it can be compiled without wine
<evand> ah
<xivulon> should be possible to compile on standard servers
<xivulon> it requires mingw though
<xivulon> and scons
<xivulon> maybe I just call it wubi
<xivulon> so we do not risk much
<evand> I'd prefer that
<xivulon> donw
<xivulon> done
<evand> thanks!
<evand> ok, the build system now points to the wubi symlink
<xivulon> evand there is another issue with groot
<xivulon> that too ignores loopinstallations (similar to kopt issue)
<xivulon> not sure whether it's a grub-installer task or update-grub
<xivulon> think the former but haven't looked at the code yet
<xivulon> the above is annoying since you always end up with groot=(hd0,0)
<xivulon> it's update-grub, filing a bug report
<xivulon> in syslog I have:
<xivulon>  /target/boot/grub/device.map: no such file or directory
<xivulon> in update-grub if there is no device map groot->(hd0,0)
<xivulon> not sure how this device-map thingy works yet
<xivulon> hints welcome
<xivulon> I think that is because grub-install is not executed for loopinstallations
#ubuntu-installer 2008-02-03
<xivulon> evand bug #188460 patch is included
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188460 in wubi "Device.map is missing in loopinstallations (bindmounted boot)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188460
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-26
<devin_> can someone here help me with my broadcom wifi card issues?
<evand> Thinking out loud, but I am beginning to wonder if we do enough to make integration into the installer easy enough for external entities (ISVs, OEMs, etc).  Not sure what could be done there and to my knowledge we haven't seen requests, so something to put on the back burner, I suppose.
<davmor2> evand: you could ask the oem team to get some feedback from oem's see if there is anything they would like to see etc?
<davmor2> xivulon: how goes the python conversion?
<evand> davmor2: indeed
<davmor2> evand: well it might give you an idea of things they do with the installer that might be more easily done, or sanely.
<evand> ja
<evand> yikes, so it seems there is still a bug in the partitioner if you select english at the CD boot menu, but then switch to another language at ubiquity
<evand> arrr
<evand> I thought I took care of this
<_ruben> when netbooting, you cant specify multiple (remote) preseed files right?
<davmor2> evand: do you want me to run a quick test and see
<evand> davmor2: nope, I've already confirmed it.  Thanks though
<davmor2> np's
<evand> _ruben: Template: preseed/include_command
<evand> Type: string
<evand> Description: for internal use; can be preseeded
<evand>  Shell command to run that may output a list of preseed files to load
<_ruben> evand: ah sweet .. and that supports http files and the likes?
<evand> I believe you can just add wget into the command, though I'd probably put fetching the preseed files in early_command
<_ruben> hm.. that'd be a rather decent alternative indeed .. thanks for the tips
<davmor2> evand: I'm writing up all the installer testcases does kubuntu use m-a yet or is that not going to happen in the foreseeable future?
<evand> davmor2: definitely not going to happen this cycle
<davmor2> evand: Okay cool :) one less to write :)
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: Also out of curiosity is it me or do you need to click on the ubiquity shortcut with more than one double click on the latest iso's?
<davmor2> on ubuntu
<evand> davmor2: I just tried the latest Ubuntu daily-live and it worked fine for me
<davmor2> evand: Figured it out if the cd is still active it just highlight and doesn't start ubiquity if you wait for the cd to stop then try it works first time
<evand> ah
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2987 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Default hostname to 'oem-laptop' or 'oem-desktop' as appropriate in OEM
<CIA-3> ubiquity: mode, to allow OEM installations to be fully preseeded (thanks, Twisted
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Lincoln, Inc.; LP: #321341).
<evand> I'm going to track the aforementioned bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/318564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318564 in ubiquity "partman crashed and wrong translation on partition page" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson: You know when you do a manual install but don't format the drive so you keep the existing home content does this work on alt and live or just live?
<cjwatson> theoretically on alternate too, but less well-tested
<cjwatson> the code's there, but I'm reluctant to say for sure that it works
<davmor2> cjwatson: I think it was poorly tested on both :) that's why we are trying to ensure we cover everything that is possible installer wise this time :)
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> definitely worth testing on alternate so we can fix it up
<davmor2> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/System is the current list if you guys can think of anything else for these 3 desktops
<davmor2> I suppose there is usb based too that I haven't added yet but other than that I think it's getting pretty complete now
<cjwatson> rescue mode for alternate
<evand> Given some of the recent bugs, I'd really like to see an explicit "install in a language other than en_*"
<cjwatson> "free software only" mode on desktops
<cjwatson> err actually on both, IIRC
<davmor2> that is the ubuntudesktopfree link
<davmor2> none of which work yet
<cjwatson> yes, we definitely at least need to run both automatic and manual partitioners through in a non-English language - preferably one with reasonable translation coverage
<cjwatson> ah, ok, I thought that was "use free space"
<davmor2> oh crap
<davmor2> that'll be FreeSpace to be added :)
<cjwatson> I wouldn't worry about that all that much, TBH
<cjwatson> it's similar to "whole disk" in a lot of ways, and the ways in which it isn't similar will be covered by "resize and use free space"
<cjwatson> I don't think you need to test it separately
<cjwatson> in fact, yes, it's really just a subset of "resize and use free space"
<davmor2> cool phew
<davmor2> cjwatson: the non-english is that on alt and live?
<davmor2> evand: ^
<evand> davmor2: ideally both, yes.
<davmor2> evand: right so let me get it straight for the test write up.  You select english on the initial language screen but then install in a non-english lang is that correct?
<evand> I think selecting a different language at the boot screen would be the most appropriate test
<evand> I know it wouldn't catch this current bug, but I think it's the most common path
<evand> and testing both paths seems like a bit too much work for humans (some day I will finish setting up automated tests)
<davmor2> evand: the testcase that are currently being written are for both humans and auto's so that is so much of an issue :)
<evand> so long as one set of tests does not get confused for the other :)
<davmor2> infact the only non-auto ones are the networkless installs it's hard to see if they worked without a network connection :)
<davmor2> evand: tests layout will look something like http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Applications/gcalc
<evand> noted; thanks
<evand> hrm, the difference between language from CD boot and language from ubiquity/localechooser that's triggering this bug is not as obvious as a diff between the debconf databases, it seems.
 * evand goes back to digging
<evand> ah, got it! Somewhere there's a missing/failing call to locale-gen
<davmor2> evand: congrats
<cjwatson> evand: um, careful about running locale-gen before partitioning
<evand> indeed, this might not be the right solution
<cjwatson> it eats lots of memory and we generally try to avoid it before swap is up
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> debconf ought not to need the locale to be generated
<evand> ok, I'm probably missing another piece of the puzzle; noted
<DogWater> cjwatson: do you know what 'sections' are required to have a full ubuntu mirror?
<cjwatson> DogWater: all of them. Do you really mean sections, or do you mean components?
<DogWater> i guess what im wondering is what do i need to put into -s in order to get it? ;-)
<DogWater> in the debmirror utility
<cjwatson> ah, debmirror uses section to mean component
<DogWater> cjwatson: like for example: main,restricted,universe,multiverse
<cjwatson> DogWater: -s main,main/debian-installer is the minimum sensible
<cjwatson> DogWater: -s main,main/debian-installer,restricted,restricted,restricted/debian-installer is what I use
<DogWater> thanks
<cjwatson> DogWater: for *everything*, you want something like -s main,main/debian-installer,restricted,restricted/debian-installer,universe,multiverse
<DogWater> so were you able to figure out that bug that only I would find? ;-)
<cjwatson> I did say I managed to reproduce it
<cjwatson> haven't fixed it yet, but that's more because I've been buried in debconf half the day than anything else
<cjwatson> I have a test case for it in my code now
<cjwatson> basically, the problem is that the preseed command really ought to have slightly different option semantics from everything else
<cjwatson> aside from the workaround I suggested, you could also use 'preseed -- preseed/late_command string ...' to work around it
<cjwatson> but I'm going to try to make that unnecessary
<evand> I think this problem lies slightly lower than I understand at the moment.  LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8 df and LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8 gedit both fail in jaunty when they worked fine in 8.10.
<cjwatson> fail in what way?
<evand> df is not translated, neither is gedit.  GTK reports: Locale not supported by C library.  Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<cjwatson> right, that will happen if a locale isn't generated
<cjwatson> but that shouldn't affect debconf in any way - it does its own localisation handling
<evand> ah.  Red herring aside, did we preemptively generate them in 8.10?
<cjwatson> I hope not, but they might have been available by way of a language pack on the live CD
<evand> hrm
<DogWater> oh, okay so just preseed -- then the original command?
<DogWater> cool, i think im just going to setup and keep an updated mirror though probably will be easier and more reliable
<cjwatson> hmm, maybe not, preseed command handling is more broken than I thought
<DogWater> hopefully i can get debian 4 preseeding to work as well as ubuntu's kickstart (now) works.
<DogWater> i'm trying to completely automate the installation of every distribution
<DogWater> well, every one that has a reasonable install base
<DogWater> cjwatson: do you have the link to the fixed amd64 initrd still or should i go fish?
<cjwatson> I put it in the bug of which yours is a duplicate
<DogWater> damn, i almost got it to install in less than a minute ;-)
<DogWater> if this machine was faster i bet it would do it
<cjwatson> wow
<DogWater> partitioning =/
<DogWater> if i use a clean disk its almost instant
<cjwatson> that's really very impressive
<cjwatson> doesn't it take a while to unpack all the packages?
<DogWater> depdends on the machine
<DogWater> on the celerons it takes about 30-40 seconds but on some faster ones its pretty quick
<DogWater> if i could make it partition faster it would be great
<DogWater> but i understand that mkfs.ext3 is a dog at times
<cjwatson> I'm really struggling to see how the preseed command in Kickstart ever worked for anything complex :-/
<cjwatson> its argument handling is all wrong
<evand> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-9.04-keyboard.png is the current UI for your suggested change to the keyboard layout page.  Please do let me know if this is not suitable or if you have any comments.
<cjwatson> could you collapse down the "standard" variant the same way the variant list box does?
<mpt> evand, on what evidence is the suggested layout suggested?
<cjwatson> so that should be USA, not USA - USA
<DogWater> the double dhcp pauses, the formatting take the second longest after 'select and install software', crap this one took 5:45 from pxelinux to reboot
<cjwatson> you can shorten the pause with netcfg/dhcp_timeout
<evand> cjwatson: we just talked through it (I'm at Millbank today and tomorrow), and now plan to be going with drop down boxes with "(recommended)" next to USA.  Any part of that stand out as wrong to you?
<cjwatson> what, replacing the full list boxes with drop-downs?
<evand> With the potential to add a small portion of the keyboard selected as a bit of a visual aid
<evand> yes
<cjwatson> I'm not all that keen on that, I have to say
<cjwatson> it sounds clumsy to use
<cjwatson> all attempts I've seen to display keyboard layouts visually have been worse than useless
<cjwatson> so I wouldn't bother reserving space for that
<evand> hmm, ok
<cjwatson> and, once you throw that out, the dialog looks awfully empty with just drop-downs?
<evand> indeed
<evand> so perhaps what we had before, just with "(recommended)" next to the default selection?
<cjwatson> the problem with displaying an image of the keyboard is that many layouts and variants differ in rather fine details, and you end up squinting at this tiny little image trying to figure out whether it's right
<evand> mpt's suggestion was to show about 1/4th of the keyboard, the top right portion
<evand> I'm probably off on the fraction
<cjwatson> I actually thought your mockup above was fine, with the exception of "USA - USA" -> "USA"; I'm curious as to what mpt thought was wrong with that
<cjwatson> due respect but that's hopeless :)
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> won't distinguish lots of layouts at all
<cjwatson> it would be little more than decoration
<evand> mpt: can you elaborate, rather than me possibly paraphrasing you incorrectly :)
<cjwatson> and it's lots of fragile code to generate, from what I've seen elsewhere, for pretty minimal return
<cjwatson> the only thing I've ever seen try to display a keyboard image is GNOME's layout selector, which is the worst layout selector I've ever seen
<evand> oh wow
<evand> I see what you mean by squinting
<mpt> cjwatson, my hypothesis was that you don't need to see the whole keyboard (like Gnome's, which I agree is horrible) to be able to tell whether the layout matches your keyboard
<mpt> That for most layouts, the top right quarter or so is enough
<cjwatson> I don't think that holds
<mpt> so we could zoom and show that area by default, while still letting you scroll to see the rest.
<cjwatson> and I don't think it's useful to show it visually anyway
<cjwatson> my laptop keyboard *looks* completely different from a regular PC keyboard, but has the same layout as far as the installer is concerned
<cjwatson> it would be worse than useless to show me a picture of a standard PC keyboard
<mpt> hmm
<cjwatson> we only care about the scancode->keycode->keysym level, not the geometry of the physical keys
<mpt> Ok, so how else are people supposed to know what layout their keyboard is?
<mpt> (no sarcasm)
<cjwatson> the best way to tell whether a keyboard layout matches your keys is to type stuff with it
<cjwatson> that's why we provide the test entry box
<cjwatson> ideally, we should port the thing from d-i that lets you type some keys and then infers the layout from that
<evand> I'm going to give interfacing with that a shot as part of the jaunty-ubiquity-usability specification.
<cjwatson> but we should also default to language+location defaults, as they're correct a fairly large percentage of the time (though far from universally) and the layout inference tool takes a little while to walk through
<cjwatson> I wish that USB keyboards actually provided reliable layout information, but they don't
<cjwatson> (that would have been the ideal fix for this kind of thing)
<evand> I take it they often provide wrong information?
<cjwatson> well, there are two problems
<cjwatson> firstly, the spec is vague - it just has a hardcoded list of languages, rather than what you actually want which is a description of the Unicode codepoints that each key's supposed to generate, or similar
<cjwatson> secondly, USB keyboard manufacturers are hopelessly cheap and often just leave out that circuitry so it just says it's English or doesn't say at all
<cjwatson> but even if it does say, it's probably not enough information to infer an X keyboard layout :-/
<evand> yikes
<mpt> This reminds me of the X tell-me-your-dpi issue
<cjwatson> mm, except you don't have to get out a ruler
<cjwatson> a lot of people, to be honest, will get by by just hitting Next on the current dialog
<cjwatson> but we've tried omitting that step in the past, and the proportion of people who weren't satisfied by that was non-trivial
<cjwatson> (US keyboards are common nearly everywhere even if the majority of people use a native layout; Canadians are split between English and French layouts in a way that doesn't necessarily match the language they prefer; people move countries and take their old computers with them; etc.)
<mpt> This smells like it'll need an "I don't know" radio button
<cjwatson> which walks you through the inference tool?
<cjwatson> I think the reason I prefer list boxes to drop-downs for this, by the way, is that the list of available layouts is rather long, and drop-downs are clumsier to scroll than list boxes
<cjwatson> when I end up in that situation, I usually end up clicking on the drop-down and then using the keyboard to scroll, which is, well
<mpt> yeah, to go through the type-to-calculate thing
<cjwatson> one problem with that at the moment is that it has no backup
<cjwatson> er, by which I mean "go back". It's common to hit the wrong key and then have to go through it all over again
<cjwatson> I did try to fix that once but it's a bit labyrinthine - we should, though
<mpt> GTK option menus currently are more painful than they should be -- their speed doesn't increase as you move further away from the top/bottom
<cjwatson> they also don't get capped to a particular size, but end up filling the whole screen
<cjwatson> (or occasionally buggily extending off-screen or something)
<mpt> yes, that's kind of a corollary
<cjwatson> I tend to prefer things that stay within the window
<mpt> If variable speed wasn't useful, it wouldn't matter that they touch the top/bottom of the screen
<cjwatson> hm, I think I would still find it visually unpleasant even if the scrolling were fixed
<cjwatson> it has an unfinished kind of look when something splats up a piece of tape extending from the top to the bottom of your screen :)
<cjwatson> it also makes it less convenient to switch windows in the middle of a task, although that's not so much of a problem in this particular case
<mpt> IMO those are both bugs :-)
<mpt> The former that the scroll arrows are the wrong height, and the latter that menus eat Alt Tab
<cjwatson> ok - nevertheless, we need to work with the widgets we have
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> hm, actually there are two speeds, but that's not enough
 * mpt reports a bug
<kirkland> evand: ping
<evand> kirkland: pong
<kirkland> evand: hey, i was curious about the state of the encrypted home installer option
<kirkland> evand: i'm downloading the desktop daily iso now
<kirkland> evand: curious if you needed my help with anything, or if you expect it to work?
<evand> ah indeed.  Still broken, had to take a break from debugging it to work on other things, but will resume tomorrow.
<evand> kirkland: sure, help is welcome
<evand> let me find my notes
<kirkland> evand: can you describe the problem?
<kirkland> evand: i bet we're going to need a similar hack that i had to give cjwatson
<kirkland> for the server/alternate installers
<kirkland> evand: i'm about to upload a new ecryptfs-utils that adds filename encryption too
<kirkland> evand: i was hoping to do that after having verified the installer bits
<kirkland> evand: fwiw, i'm flying on Wednesday to .de, so I wanted to try and get the desktop installer working before i left
<evand> kirkland: we can always pair up in Berlin if you have some time to hack on it, assuming it's not fixed by then
<evand> but that's a week a way, so I imagine it wouldn't have to come to that
<kirkland> evand: that's fine too, i was curious how berlin week was going to work
<kirkland> evand: ie, coop between teams, plus alpha4 freeze
<evand> ah right, now I remember
<kirkland> evand: i was thinking the desktop bit is probably something simple and can be fixed ahead of then
<evand> there seems to be some wonky interaction between ecryptfs-setup-private and the ecryptfs kernel module
<kirkland> evand: what I really want to accomplish in berlin is some symblance of an encrypted swap solution
<evand> it doesn't like user=foobar
<kirkland> oh, right, i fixed that in this upload
<evand> wonderful!
<kirkland> evand: that should be a warning, though
<evand> I just need to upload a fix for the blacklisting problem, and it should be golden
<kirkland> cool, let me get this new ecryptfs-utils uploaded too, then.
<evand> I'll review that and upload it tomorrow (ubiquity change, that is)
<cjwatson> DogWater: I think I've decided that the right fix for you is in fact a documentation fix
<cjwatson> DogWater: and that you should put the whole value to be preseeded in double quotes
<cjwatson> DogWater: so: preseed preseed/late_command string "sed -i ...; in-target apt-get update"
<cjwatson> or whatever it was
<evand> hrm, porting a cdebconf plugin to ubiquity without rewriting it looks like it might involve a large saw and a welding torch.
<cjwatson> yes, debconf doesn't have plugins and in any case there's no GTK version of that one; "port" might be a euphemism for "write new code that uses the same backend data"
<evand> indeed, I'll try to wrap my head around the latter tomorrow
<cjwatson> DogWater: (I did try changing this in kickseed, but the result was that the "preseed" command ended up being treated radically differently from every other command, and in the end I decided it would be far too confusing)
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r442 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Document that values for Kickstart's preseed command containing spaces
<CIA-3> installation-guide: must be quoted.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2988 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Only show the keyboard variant selection in the suggested option label.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r585 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup 1.23ubuntu7.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r586 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.3
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i dug a bit deeper into the encrypted home problem on the installer...  perhaps this info might help ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: the libecryptfs0 gets installed, however, one of the files it owns, doesn't
<kirkland> cjwatson: namely, /usr/lib/libecryptfs.so.0.0.0
<cjwatson> kirkland: that's the blacklisting issue that evand mentioned, no?
<kirkland> cjwatson: however, there are symlinks pointing to ie, ie /usr/lib/libecryptfs.so.0.0 and /usr/lib/libecryptfs.so.0
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, is it?
<kirkland> cjwatson: sorry, "blacklisting" was cryptic to me
<cjwatson> it's curious that the symlinks are there, but I thought the cause of the missing files was established
<kirkland> cjwatson: okey doke, i'll wait until tomorrow, hopefully it'll sort itself out
<cjwatson> so, as you know, ubiquity copies the live filesystem to the hard disk, and then removes some packages afterwards
<cjwatson> to save time, it doesn't bother copying the files of packages it knows it's going to remove anyway
<cjwatson> problem is, if it makes a mistake, it doesn't know how to put those files back
<cjwatson> this happens in the event that a package is in the live filesystem but not in the standard desktop install, but some code that runs after the copying process asks for it to be installed
<kirkland> cjwatson: smart!
<cjwatson> I believe that *a* fix is to move the conditional apt-install in user-setup-apply back to user-setup-ask
<kirkland> cjwatson: smart = the optimization (when it works) anyway :-)
<cjwatson> but evand was testing this, and ran into trouble due (I think) to the problem you mentioned earlier
<cjwatson> so it hasn't been committed anywhere yet
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-27
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, cool, thanks for the info
<xivulon> davmor2: hi
<davmor2> hello xivulon
<xivulon> I believe you wanted to know about the status of wubi
<davmor2> xivulon: yes the python port
<xivulon> the current version should go through the installation, with a few quirks in the GUI (no transparency of labels/bitmaps, python subprocess calls make a shell pop out...)
<xivulon> but it can and should be tested
<xivulon> that already includes umenu
<davmor2> xivulon: so the current version of wubi should be the python version then yes?
<xivulon> I think so
<davmor2> which version is python and I'll check it against the cd
<xivulon> here is my todo list at the moment, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110210/
<xivulon> will create lp bugs at some stage
<xivulon> python gets embedded into the executable when you build it
<xivulon> if you get the source, run make, and accept all the default options from the windows that popup
<xivulon> bzr lp:wubi && cd wubi && make
<xivulon> evand, what is the status of the wubi migration support in ubiquity?
<evand> I don't think I'll have time to work on that this cycle.
<xivulon> :(
<evand> apologies, but I have a lot of ground to cover with ubiquity this cycle
<xivulon_> evand np, I am in the same boat for different reasons
<xivulon_> not sure if the load could be split into subsections, I might be able to help in one of them
<davmor2> At this point I wish I had a clue about programming and development.  But don't :(
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1018 ubuntu/ (build/config/lpia.cfg debian/changelog): Move lpia to 2.6.28-1 kernels.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1019 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-5 kernels.
<cjwatson> lool: so, this nslu2 d-i build failure. Do you know if there's actually a limit on the size of the resulting image (at least one I'm likely to run into)? Can I just increase the size we pad the kernel to so that it's the next block size up from our kernel's size?
<cjwatson> lool: or do I need to find a way to decrease something else in parallel?
<lool> cjwatson: I think there's a limit of kernel + initramfs size, but the individual limits for initramfs and kernel aren't matching our requirements
<lool> cjwatson: I don't have a NSLU2, but NCommander has one; he could help you clarify
<lool> cjwatson: My understanding is that because this image is only used to run the installer, we don't really care in keeping the same size allocated for kernel versus initramfs
<lool> cjwatson: Do you happen to know how the flash is formatted in the end (during install)?
<cjwatson> no idea
<cjwatson> it may not be supported properly at all
<cjwatson> why don't I just bump the block size, I don't really care that much
<cjwatson> if it doesn't work we can poke at it later
<lool> cjwatson: Hmm ok; I think you will spend as much time also decreasing the size in blocks of the other part
<lool> As to keep the whole size constant
<lool> cjwatson: Do whatever you think can get us an image to build and I'll ask NCommander whether he has time to test the image
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1020 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/ixp4xx/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Pad the nslu2 kernel to 16 blocks rather than 11, so that the Ubuntu
<CIA-3> debian-installer: kernel fits.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1021 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu10
<lool> Thanks
<evand> regarding the new time zone map
<evand> given that there are 40 time zones, would it be ok to just show the major 12
<evand> and leave the rest to the drop down boxes
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts?
<davmor2> evand: I think it might get confusing.
<evand> davmor2: how so?
<davmor2> evand: Having people be able to see their zone on the map is important.  I think if it isn't there and obvious it might throw people.  Plus you may alienate people who aren't in the zones that got selected.
<evand> davmor2: I'm not entirely sure I agree.  People are used to selecting their time zone from a numerically sorted list from the web or from using Windows, and I suspect those people in Iran or on small islands are probably used to being second classed when it comes to this.
<davmor2> hmmm I suppose is there a major gain from dropping them though?
<evand> The alternative would be to either go back to selecting cities on the map, or allowing them to scroll through all 40 timezones (feasible, just more work for kwwii)
<evand> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e7/Timezones2008.png gives a pretty good picture of the problem
<davmor2> evand: Point taken trying to get that lot into a small map would look kinda ugly
<evand> scroll was probably the wrong word as well.  They'd move the mouse over, or use arrow keys to cycle through the zones.
<davmor2> evand: Oh that makes more sense.   So you hover over the major ones and it lists the minor in a similar way to a tag on a photo kinda thing.
<evand> no
<evand> you move the mouse over the timezones, it highlights a zone, you click on it and it sets that as your zone
<evand> if you want to refine further, say select a different city, you use the rightmost drop down box of the two that sit below the timezone map
<davmor2> Ah right with you.
<evand> you can also navigate via keyboard on the map
<evand> which is what I was getting at when I said use the arrow keys to cycle through the zones
<DogWater> cjwatson: I notice sometimes i get stopped during the installer on my kickstart with a 'unable to automatically remove LVM data' error, is there any way to just force this to go ahead and do it?
<davmor2> evand: Ah okay that's not so bad.
<DogWater> cjwatson: or at least if you do get stuck in a automatic/kickstart install you should be able to manually partition
<DogWater> cjwatson: what I mean is, create an LVM that spans two physical disks, say sda and sdb, then run my kickstart, it stops and says that it can't remove the LVM because it spans two physical disks, then it wont let you manually partition it either, essentially the installer breaks.
<evand> I think you can work around that by adding both disks to partman-auto/disk in a preseed.  Not sure how to do that in kickstart, and definitely not confident about that solution.
<DogWater> right, but what if not all of your machines have 2 disks.
<DogWater> there should be a way to just universally wipe stuff out
<DogWater> the problem really is that redhat and centos's default is to span LVM to both disks during a kickstart, so if we take a machine that once has redhat/centos on it and then try to kickstart onto ubuntu its going to fail every time
<DogWater> would be good if at least if it dies because it notices a physically spanned LVM that it lets you go to the partitioner manually.
<DogWater> instead of just saying 'there is no root partition' over and over
<DogWater> actually let me see what our rhel 5 install does it shouldnt span the two drives automatically
<cjwatson> perhaps we should make clearpart --all use the documented partman-lvm preseeding for that
<cjwatson> (see the installation-guide, you can set it manually)
<DogWater> cjwatson: what I mean is, if you are using kickstart to automatically set up a machine and you hit that LVM wall where you have a LVM spanned on two disks, the installer breaks, it doesn't let you then manually partition or anything.
<evand> ugh, cdimage is intolerably slow today
<evand> actually, given my proximity, I must be doing something wrong
<cjwatson> DogWater: yes, I understood
<cjwatson> DogWater: please do file a bug on kickseed, though, I won't remember an IRC discussion :)
<DogWater> cjwatson: and to your knowledge is there a way to force it to remove the LVM from a multi physical disk span?
<DogWater> via kickstart or preseed?
<DogWater> i really need it to work no matter what
<cjwatson> did you try the one documented in the installation guide? </broken-record>
<cjwatson> # If one of the disks that are going to be automatically partitioned
<cjwatson> # contains an old LVM configuration, the user will normally receive a
<cjwatson> # warning. This can be preseeded away...
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<kirkland> i just downloaded today's daily iso ... it didn't pick up ecryptfs-utils-69-0ubuntu1 update ... anything i need to do to get that in the next build, or is it automatic?
<cjwatson> it's automatic
<DogWater> cjwatson: ah jeesh sir <broken-record> that doesn't work if there is an LVM partition spread across multiple physical disks </broken-record>
<cjwatson> there were live CD problems today
<cjwatson> DogWater: I see; I just wanted to make sure you had actually tried that before continuing
<DogWater> i.e if you have a LVM on sda and sdb
<cjwatson> DogWater: please file a bug with the details; I can't usually diagnose this sort of thing off-the-cuff on IRC
<kirkland> cjwatson: gotcha, thanks.
<kirkland> cjwatson: is there a second spin coming today?
<DogWater> do you have a link to the correct place to file the bug handy im not able to find the bookmark i made
<cjwatson> kirkland: don't know, sorry, in a TB meeting
<cjwatson> DogWater: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kickseed/+filebug
<kirkland> cjwatson: congrads on the TB, btw :-)
<cjwatson> ta
<lool> cjwatson: Seems you really had to give that flash back to some other part for NSLU2  ;-)
<cjwatson> lool: why don't I just turn off nslu2
<cjwatson> for the time being
<lool> cjwatson: Ok; otherwise I just had confirmation from Michael that he had a NSLU2 and was willing to test
<cjwatson> do we care about it?
<lool> cjwatson: Well it's a popular community device
<cjwatson> I need a patch more than I need testing :)
<cjwatson> but for the time being, I'd settle for d-i building
<lool> cjwatson: Ok; I'll tell him to have a look then
<lool> cjwatson: You're the boss
<NCommander> hey cjwatson
<cjwatson> hi
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm looking at your NSLU2 d-i woes, and I was hoping I could give you a hand (if you needed it)
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1022 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/ixp4xx/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Disable nslu2 image until somebody gets it to build.
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> please send a patch
<NCommander> It looks like we need to kernel the kernel to be "less fat"
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, do we?
<cjwatson> Padding ./tmp/ixp4xx_netboot/initrd.gz.nslu2 from 3369710 to 6291440... padding with 2921730 bytes
<cjwatson> we're padding that massively excessively, far more than we needed to grow the kernel partition
<NCommander> Oh, you adjusted the paritions?
<cjwatson> yes
 * NCommander hopes that leaves enough room for d-i
<cjwatson> d-i is in that initrd already
<NCommander> And the whole thing is less than 8MB? Cool :-)
<NCommander> I can look at testing it once images are built (or I can build my own if need be)
<lool> NCommander: I think you should be able to reproduce by rebuilding d-i on babbage and adjusting the pad / sizes to build
<lool> NCommander: The idea would be to make debian-installer build so that we get images
<NCommander> Works for me.
<cjwatson> I'm changing the initrd pad size to 5636080
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1023 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/ixp4xx/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): revert r1022, I think I see a fix
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1024 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/ixp4xx/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Reduce nslu2 initrd padding by the same amount as I previously increased
<CIA-3> debian-installer: the kernel padding, since there's plenty of room for the initrd.
<cjwatson> NCommander: please test r1024
<NCommander> as soon as bazaar truck finishes checking out, I'll kick off a build
 * NCommander has been told the ixp4xx kernel should in theory just work so we'll find out soon enough :-)
<cjwatson> evand: what's happening with the encrypted-home fix?
<evand> cjwatson: should be coming together for tomorrow.  I'm in the middle of the blacklist fix, and kirkland has apparently fixed the kernel module / ecryptfs-setup-private interaction in the latest upload.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1025 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.28-6 kernels.
<kirkland> evand: yeah, that blah blah about user= invalid option is fixed
<NCommander> cjwatson, maybe its just me, or LP, but it might be awhile before I can test d-i, its STILL checking out, and the bar is barely moving past 25-26%
<cjwatson> it's in an old branch format, I probably need to upgrade it
<cjwatson> but d-i svn upstream used to contain the manual as well
<cjwatson> and unfortunately you still have to download all of that history even though the files have been removed
<cjwatson> you could try bzr checkout --lightweight
<NCommander> thanks, that helped
<evand> Hrm, getting rid of "Guided - use..." is not going to be as easy as I thought, given the lack of " - " in some of the po files.  Looks like we'll have to have additional debconf questions in ubiquity to match up against partman-auto/text/{use_device,resize_use_free,custom_partitioning}
<evand> Something that I'll work on tomorrow.
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r147 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply user-setup-ask):
<CIA-3> user-setup: apt-install ecryptfs-utils in user-setup-ask rather than -apply to
<CIA-3> user-setup: better accommodate ubiquity.
<evand> ^ I tested that in both ubiquity and d-i
<evand> Once the new ecryptfs-utils hits the CD and we upload a new ubiquity, that should fix the encryption crash
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-3> user-setup: evand * r148 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu8
<DogWater> cjwatson: I filed that bug report, by the way if i put the preseed preseed/late_command string "in-target sed -i ... " I get exit code 1 in the installer
<DogWater> cjwatson: should it be in-target "
<cjwatson> kirkland: can you look at bug 321345? it has:
<cjwatson> Jan 25 23:18:06 finish-install: cat: can't open '/dev/shm/.ecryptfs-jessie': No such file or directory
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321345 in user-setup "Alternate Jaunty Alpha 3 CD doesn't automatically add user to sudoers" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321345
<cjwatson> Jan 25 23:18:06 finish-install: warning: /usr/lib/finish-install.d/06user-setup returned error code 1
<cjwatson> which manifests as sudo not being connfigured
<cjwatson> -n
<cjwatson> DogWater: no, it should not be in-target "
 * kirkland looking
<cjwatson> DogWater: do you have any more detail than exit code 1, maybe from the logs?
<DogWater> let me run through it again
<cjwatson> I suspect we may have reached the point where the bug is in fact in the late_command value :-)
<cjwatson> but we'll have to see
<DogWater> well, the command works great if i just type it in in the prompt at the end of the install
<DogWater> so i dunno about that
<cjwatson> remember that the shell does not, by default, report non-zero exit statuses
<cjwatson> so that doesn't actually prove anything ...
<cjwatson> remind me what the command is?
<DogWater> preseed preseed/late_command string "in-target sed -i 's/http:\/\/10.1.0.1
<DogWater> \/ubuntu/http:\/\/mirrors.osuosl.org\/ubuntu/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target
<DogWater>  apt-get update"
<DogWater> its all one line though
<DogWater> in the actual document
<kirkland> cjwatson: i find this curious: The home directory `/home/jessie' already exists. Not copying from `/etc/skel'
<cjwatson> DogWater: might there be any logs indicating that apt-get failed to download some Packages files?
<cjwatson> DogWater: if you want to make it succeed even if that happens, make it "...; in-target apt-get update || true"
<DogWater> cjwatson: yes it said that it couldn't download some source stuff
<cjwatson> DogWater: right, you probably made some kind of mistake in your mirror then, but you can use || true to make the install proceed anyway
<DogWater> cjwatson: just so im clear i also need the sources as well?
<DogWater> cjwatson: this is currently what I have: main,main/debian-installer,restricted,restricted/debian-installer,universe,multiverse
<cjwatson> kirkland: it is odd, but the target filesystem appears to have been clean beforehand, I think ...
<cjwatson> DogWater: source vs. binary is independent of sections
<DogWater> cjwatson: so it would be $dist-source?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm still digging ...
<cjwatson> DogWater: 'man debmirror' and search for "source" says that it should include source by default. (And no, it isn't $dist-source. Source indexes land in dists/$DIST/$COMPONENT/source/ where $DIST might be jaunty and $COMPONENT might be main; the actual source packages would end up in pool/ with everything else)
<cjwatson> DogWater: though surely the question here is whether mirrors.osuosl.org/ubuntu has a working source mirror
<cjwatson> ?
<DogWater> according to debmirror it downloaded everything that it intended to download
<DogWater> i used the easynews mirror because it was faster
<cjwatson> but the apt-get update here is running *after* you've substituted /etc/apt/sources.list to point to mirrors.osuosl.org
<cjwatson> so is your own mirror actually involved? at any rate you need to investigate this at your end since you're armed with your log files and access to your mirror, and I'm not :)
<DogWater> yeah, i get what you're saying, sorry i'm really frazzled today
<DogWater> so perhaps just running apt-get update and then changing the lines would be more appropriate
<cjwatson> I don't see why
<DogWater> because my mirror is complete
<cjwatson> the point of apt-get update is to cope with you having changed the lines
<DogWater> ah
<cjwatson> if your mirror is complete, why are you running sed over /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<DogWater> because the 10.x network isn't accessible from the production network
<cjwatson> therefore you have to sed sources.list and then run apt-get update; no way around that
<cjwatson> but you should look at the resulting sources.list and the log files, and make sure that your sources.list is in fact correct ...
<DogWater> right, it doesn't actually change at this point
<DogWater> cjwatson: yeah, alrighty i'll try and see what the deal is, for some reason the sed isn't firing but the apt-get update is firing and its trying to download files from the mirror that arent there but im guessing should be there ;-)
<DogWater> so i'll figure all that out, thanks
<cjwatson> kirkland: it's not entirely impossible that the target home directory already exists. Maybe we should refuse encrypted-home if that's the case?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll test that;  i'm downloading today's alternate iso now
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm looking at the adduser code
<kirkland> cjwatson: doesn't look like to me that anything gets short-circuited that would keep the ecryptfs-setup-private to not run
<kirkland> cjwatson: can you confirm that adduser is emitting the error message, "The home directory `/home/jessie' already exists. Not copying from `/etc/skel'." ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think i've found the line that matches that
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> and that indeed causes ecryptfs-setup-private to not run
<kirkland> cjwatson: oh, i see
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah, i only execute in the last else{} block
<cjwatson> it's tricky for an existing home directory isn't it?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yeah totally
<kirkland> cjwatson: b/c we'd mount on top of that
<kirkland> cjwatson: and i can't very well do a migration of data at that point
<kirkland> cjwatson: aufs/overlay magic might help
<kirkland> cjwatson: but that's very non-trivial :-)
<cjwatson> so user-setup will need to say "sorry Dave, I can't do that" and then carry on unencrypted, IMO
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's fine by me
<kirkland> cjwatson: it could suggest that the user could have an encrypted-private setup, after the install
<kirkland> cjwatson: ie, i could handle that in the wiki docs
<kirkland> cjwatson: or in your error message, whatever
<DogWater> cjwatson: sed: -e expression #1, char 13: unknown option to `s' character 13 is a '.'
<DogWater> and i'm not entirely sure why it would say -e when its called by -i, but i'll keep looking at it
<kirkland> cjwatson: k, i added comments to that effect in the bug
<cjwatson> DogWater: -e is implicit
<cjwatson> ah, kickseed is eating the escaping :-(
<cjwatson> bloody thing
<cjwatson> preseed preseed/late_command string "in-target sed -i 's,http://10.1.0.1/ubuntu,http://mirrors.osuosl.org/ubuntu,g' /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get update"
<cjwatson> avoiding the repeated \/ is probably a good idea anyway!
<DogWater> so wait you dont have to escape the '.'?
<cjwatson> strictly yes, but it's only a problem if you're likely to have something else matching the regular expression http://10.1.0.1/ubuntu ...
<DogWater> oh, because it was complaining about the ','
<DogWater> err .
<cjwatson> the regular expression metacharacter "." matches the single character "."
<cjwatson> that was a red herring
<DogWater> but i'll try it the way you pasted above
<cjwatson> it was because the // after http: got accidentally unescaped, and so it thought it was a sed command like this:
<cjwatson> s/http://10.1.0.1...
<cjwatson> so it tried to interpret "10.1.0.1..." as s/// options, and gave up at the first .
<cjwatson> since a number after s/// is valid (it means replace only the <number>th match)
<DogWater> man the amd64 installer blew up in my face a bit ago, im gonna try it on a different machine
<DogWater> cjwatson: im assuming if i get an error in the install saying that there are no kernel modules available when i go to install the amd64 version of intrepid that my mirror is hosed?
<cjwatson> it means that the installer initrd is out of sync with the archive
<cjwatson> perhaps because you're using an initrd from -updates and your mirror only has the original release
<DogWater> ah i see im using your new initrd
<DogWater> has that one been pushed out to anywhere yet?
<DogWater> i just tried it with anl.gov's mirror which is supposed to be the most up to date one and it doesn't have it either
<cjwatson> yes, to -propossed
<cjwatson> -proposed
<cjwatson> archive.ubuntu.com is the most up to date one
<cjwatson> I posted the URLs in the bug; if mirrors aren't picking them up I'm afraid I have no way of diagnosing or helping
<DogWater> yeah, archive.ubuntu.com doesn't have it either
<DogWater> cjwatson: is there some way I can make my mirror work with it?
<Eliad> hi
<Eliad> I have a problem with synaptic. Can I ask for help?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-28
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r673 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/crypto_config):
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: Use UUIDs only if available, fixing key types other than passphrase
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: since only LUKS actually has a UUID (LP: #321732).
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r674 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 36ubuntu3
<Torgoton1> I'd like to help get the installer working on my old (old, so old) ThinkPad. I've got Ubuntu Jaunty Alpha installed on a different 'pad. I am installing d-i as on the InstallerDevelopment wiki page. What's a good next step? Install development tools?
<TheMuso> Torgoton1: How old is the ThinkPad?
<TheMuso> Torgoton1: And have you tried the alternate installer CD?
<Torgoton1> TheMuso: Too old. No CD drive. I can start a net boot install. It's got 36MB RAM, and a 486 CPU.
<TheMuso> Torgoton1: Well I think you're out of luck. I don't think Ubuntu is trying to aim for that old hardware, you may be better off with debian.
<Torgoton1> Maybe. There is a page on the wiki that states 32MB is required for a bare minimum install, and CJ said he might put some effort into getting it to work for 9.04.
<Torgoton1> I can help some... capture serial console logs and such... just not sure where to dig in.
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<Torgoton1> also not sure how to even try to get new code onto the thing. Wasn't easy. I used floppies (gasp) to copy over the two netboot files.
 * TheMuso nods.
<Torgoton1> later
<lool> cjwatson: FYI, d-i built past ixp4xx after your last change; however it fails to build later on according to Michael
<NCommander> hey cjwatson
<lool> cjwatson: Ok, given the image doesn't work for NCommander and he doesn't have a serial console please disable ixp4xx and sorry for the noise
<lool> (bug #322217)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322217 in debian-installer "ixp4xx image does not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322217
<NCommander> cjwatson, I also am filling a sync request for a missing package we need in Ubuntu (micro-evtd)
<cjwatson> disable ixp4xx altogether, or just the nslu2 part? (I'd prefer the latter if that makes sense)
<NCommander> cjwatson, it builds file
<NCommander> (ixp4xx)
<NCommander> THe FTBFS is from onion, due to the missing udeb
<cjwatson> why's the bug on debian-installer rather than linux?
<cjwatson> which missing udeb?
<NCommander> cjwatson, as far as I know, the ixp4xx kernel is known to boot
<cjwatson> and I assume you mean orion
<NCommander> orion
<NCommander> yeah
 * NCommander is not having much luck with spelling today and maybe taking a sign to sleep
<cjwatson> ok, just as long as you know I'm not going to do anything with that bug :)
<NCommander> cjwatson, micro-evtd is the missing package in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> ok
<NCommander> cjwatson, the sync request got filed, I'm just waiting for the bug # to pop up
<cjwatson> so which bits of the d-i armel build are the useful bits that you guys *actually* want? :-)
<NCommander> Well, I personally would like the netboot d-i images built so we can make sure d-i on ARM fully works (although I've heard reports it works on QEMU)
<cjwatson> which subarch?
<cjwatson> netboot is a medium not a subarch
<lool> cjwatson: doko and myself have a thecus n2100 which is an IOP
<lool> cjwatson: I think NSLU2 is rather popular hardware, but I don't have any myself
<NCommander> I have an ixp4xx, and I'm willing to solder on the serial console to figure out what has gone wrong with d-i on it
<cjwatson> why don't we continue building ixp4xx even though it doesn't work for the moment
<cjwatson> if nothing else, it will make it easier for people to debug it
<lool> cjwatson: In general I'd love to keep any Debian port which we can QA
 * NCommander would agree with that being the source of action
<cjwatson> NCommander: you know that micro-evtd is already in the archive?
<NCommander> Er, it didn't pop up when I searched for it
<cjwatson> it's one version behind, happy to sync that
<cjwatson> micro-evtd | 3.3.3-6+lenny2 | jaunty/universe | source, armel
<NCommander> Strange
<NCommander> It should find it (I enabled universe in the sources.list.udeb ...)
<cjwatson> lool: could you give micro-evtd the once-over for main inclusion, perhaps?
<cjwatson> and somebody should file a bug for the same
<NCommander> cjwatson, if yo have no objection, I'll do the MIR
<cjwatson> none at all, please do
<cjwatson> I've synced +lenny3
<NCommander> Thanks cjwatson
<lool> The package is ok for promotion; the packaging could be cleaned up a little but it's good enough
<NCommander> qcontrol-udeb is also a needed one
<lool> NCommander: It's in sync and it built on armel
<NCommander> yup, just grabbed the binary and I chucked it into localudebs
<lool> I guess you want main promotion as well?
<lool> Hmm there's an issue of /tmp usage with micro_evtd
<NCommander> lool, /tmp usage?
<lool> Yeah, it system(strEventScript); with sprintf(strEventScript, "/%s/micro_evtd/EventScript %c %d %ld %s %s %d %c", (CP_SCRIPT ==  cmd? "etc" : strTmpPath), ...
<lool> strTmpPath is /tmp
<NCommander> ugh :-/, thats ugly
<lool> It seems it's only for custom commands
<NCommander> lool, I'm not used to checking for suig binaries, it does some weird permission things in rules, wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking things
<NCommander> ^can you double-check for me that isn't the case
<NCommander>   qcontrol-udeb: Depends: input-modules but it is not installable
<NCommander> ugh :-/
<cjwatson> perhaps built in on armel
<cjwatson> find out which module it actually wants and find out if it's =y in our kernel
<NCommander> Oh, that's a udeb?
<lool> qcontrol has an unsigned int / int mismatch
<NCommander> e
<NCommander> *er
<NCommander> kernel udeb?
<lool> It checks an int against 0x80
<cjwatson> if so, (a) you can temporarily remove the dependency, (b) medium-term, the corresponding kernel-image udeb should Provides: input-modules
<cjwatson> NCommander: the kernel udebs are conventionally foo-modules-ABI Provides: foo-modules
<NCommander> ah
<cjwatson> if something is built into the kernel, then the correct behaviour is to have kernel-image-ABI Provides: foo-modules
<cjwatson> the kernel guys may not be doing this accurately though
<NCommander> Looking at the kernel build, yeah, we're not building input modules
<cjwatson> input-modules conventionally contains several different things, so check qcontrol to find out which individual module it cares about
<NCommander> (as a udeb)
<cjwatson> right, but we may well be building in the actual drivers it wants
<NCommander> I'll check as soon as I finish writing up this MIR
<NCommander> cjwatson, here's my inital draft of the micro-evtd MIR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportMicroEvtd#preview
<NCommander> (any hints on how to turn off the rampant italtics would be appreciated)
<cjwatson> (well, I would fix it, but you have the page open)
<lool> NCommander: You were missing a ' after UI standards
<lool> I fixed it
<lool> I filed a bug with a "patch" for the qcontrol buffer handling trivia
<lool> I filed a bug about the micro-evtd security issues, but I'm not too hot on its promotion   :6/
<NCommander> Ok, my ISP offically hates me
<NCommander> cjwatson, I missed your comments (if any) on my MIR draft
<cjwatson> I didn't make any
<NCommander> oh ...
<lool> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/28/%23ubuntu-installer.txt you only missed that I filed a bug about the micro-evtd security issue
<NCommander> Thanks lool
<NCommander> lool, I'll amend the MIR, do you see any other issues with it? (I always like to get a second person to look at these thing)
<lool> NCommander: You know I'll have to comment on the MIR bug anyway  :-)
 * NCommander falls over
<lool> NCommander: But I wouldn't like promoting the package with the number of problems in the source
<NCommander> Hrm
<NCommander> We could probably drop the need for this package
<lool> e.g. no read()/write() return code handling, syslog(LOG_INFO, message) instead of "%s", message etc.
<NCommander> But that would cause the user to have no visual feedback that d-i is ready for an openssh connection.
<cjwatson> or we could fix the source
<NCommander> Which to make sure we don't accident break anything requires someone with said hardware to test it.
<lool> Fixing the tmpdir usage is not trivial; also it should be tested on real hardware in the end
<lool> It's using the same vars for plenty of things, and I don't understand all the possible code pathes
<lool> The read()/write()/syslog() issues are indeed trivial to solve
<NCommander> If someone has one of these beasts, I have no issue working to fix it, but I'm not a fan of randomly making code changes :-)
<lool> cjwatson: I understand that we need to fix main/universe mismatches before the release, but is it ok to leave it in universe for now in the hope that upstream can help fixing the issue?
<lool> (Or in the hope we'll have time + hardware to fix it ourselves, or just dropping this udeb if we don't)
<cjwatson> well, we can't build d-i with it until it's in main
<cjwatson> we can drop it for the time being?
<lool> cjwatson: Please do; I don't see micro-eventd fixed in a very short term
<cjwatson> I'll seed both micro-evtd-udeb and qcontrol-udeb so that they do show up as mismatches
<lool> I'm ok to promote qcontrol
<lool> The only code issue I found doesn't affect arm/armel
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1026 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Build orion5x images without micro-evtd for now, as it needs work before
<CIA-3> debian-installer: inclusion in main.
<cjwatson> any MIR or anything for qcontrol?
<lool> NCommander: ^^^?
<NCommander> Not yet, I still need to figure out what qcontrol needs
<NCommander> (not going to write an MIR until I can actually install the bugger :-))
<lool> I'm ok with just a bug for the qcontrol MIR, it's relatively trivial so I wont insist on a wiki page
<lool> NCommander: It only bdeps on liblua5.1-0-dev which is in main
<lool> And it depends on liblua5.1-0 which is obviously in main as well
<lool> udeb depends on libc6-udeb and input-modules
 * NCommander thought MIRs were always required expect in cases where one binary of a source package in main already needed a bump ...
<NCommander> ^wiki pages
<NCommander> cjwatson, with orion5x disabled, I should be able to do a full d-i build
<cjwatson> if a member of the ubuntu-mir team says otherwise then a bug is fine
<cjwatson> they have discretion
<NCommander> WOrks for me
<NCommander> lool, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qcontrol/+bug/322261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322261 in qcontrol "Main Inclusion for qcontrol" [Undecided,New]
<CIA-3> localechooser: cjwatson * r143 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser): merge from Debian 2.09 (the hard way, since that was released from the lenny branch)
<lool> NCommander: It's "Frans" not Francs
<NCommander> Ok, thats it, no more bugs for me tonight :-P
<NCommander> (fixed)
<lool> Yeah, I did fix it
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> I think we both edited it at the same time ...
<CIA-3> localechooser: cjwatson * r144 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.09ubuntu1
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'll investigate the input-modules mystery, and then get back to you on that tommorow (I need to get some sleep tonight)
<cjwatson> qcontrol promoted
<cjwatson> I haven't promoted the qcontrol binary, only qcontrol-udeb; seed the qcontrol binary if you want it and an archive admin will do it at some point
<lool> Thanks
<davmor2-away> evand, cjwatson: are either of you running a jaunty test box?
<cjwatson> how about my laptop?
<davmor2-away> cjwatson: do you do daily updates on it?
<davmor2-away> I have an issue currently but I'm not sure if it is my box or ubuntu.  After a major update you get the restart icon appear in the panel.  When clicking on it it seems to log out rather than restart
<cjwatson> not daily
<cjwatson> I think you would get better answers on #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-desktop or something ...
<cjwatson> I'm not about to restart my laptop right now to find out :)
<charlie-tca> davmor2-away: Is that happening all the time? I have seen it sometimes.
<davmor2-away> charlie-tca: not sure I've only done 2 updates and it's happen once out of those 2 times
<charlie-tca> I do updates daily; working on this system with jaunty installed. It does happen, just not every update.
<charlie-tca> Also, yesterday, updates came in about 5 times through update manager.
<lool> cjwatson: I pushed a new qcontrol dropping the dep and filed bug #322311; do you know whether the Provides have the same meaning on all flavours?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322311 in qcontrol "orion5x armel flavour should provide input-modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322311
<lool> cjwatson: e.g. does input-modules imply the same modules whatever the flavour?
<cjwatson> not precisely but the same general kind of thing
<cjwatson> but qcontrol is almost certainly looking for particular modules
<lool> It is
<cjwatson> ok, gpio_keys
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter if the exact set of modules varies a bit
<lool> But because this module isn't qnap specific, I can't tell whether all flavours should get the module and provide
<cjwatson> you could compare with Debian's udebs
<lool> That might or might not be conclusive, I'll check thanks
<lool> So it's not the same modules in all the input-modules, and in fact I don't know why I was asking as I know realize there's one input modules per flavour...
<lool> cjwatson: What rule did you use to create the debian/d-i/exclude-modules.armel*?
<cjwatson> trial and error
<lool> Hmm
<cjwatson> I think it was modules that were clearly built into the kernel
<cjwatson> and where it didn't make sense to have a reduced file in modules-armel*/
<cjwatson> it's a while, though
<lool> Ok, I admit I'm starting to get a bit lost in the amount of things I need to touch and in which order; I had asked to start our armel kernel flavours' configs from Debian, but they obviously don't match or provide the same modules; in particular versatile is very broken in this respect
<lool> I know amitk was working on cleaning up the config after the mess of the last changes, and I'm not confident to fix it myself
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html is this the most up-to-date docs for kickstart?
<davmor2> sorry wrong link same but 8.10 not 7.04
<_ruben> yes
<davmor2> cool ta
<cjwatson> yeah, it is
<DogWater> cjwatson: was that note you posted on the bug for the x64 version?
<cjwatson> it was not architecture-specific
<cjwatson> I tried to tell you it on IRC but you had left
<aliguori> installing intreprid server under kvm, when you get to the "Installing Additional Components" screen, it starts redrawing the full screen repeatedly.  This is very slow in KVM and brings the installer stops making progress
<aliguori> this didn't happen in hardy though
<aliguori> has something changed about how that screen is redrawn in interpid?
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge
<cjwatson> if it has, it'll be at a lower level such as newt or slang that I don't typically deal with or know a whole lot about
<cjwatson> or possibly the kernel
<aliguori> it's as if there's a clearscreen happening every second and then a full redraw
<aliguori> it only happens with that screen (well, that's as far as I've gotten in the installer)
<cjwatson> that almost sounds like you're running out of memory and the installer is crashing and being restarted
<cjwatson> look at /var/log/syslog (tty4) to confirm
<cjwatson> if you change ttys and it respawns on the current tty, that confirms that the whole installer is crashing
<aliguori> okay, i'll check that
<aliguori> ugh, of course i now can't reproduce it
<aliguori> maybe it's a kvm problem
<aliguori> i'll dig deeper, thanks
<cjwatson> aliguori: did you forget to pass -m to kvm, perhaps? common mistake
<cjwatson> it defaults to 128MB which is inconveniently small
<aliguori> cjwatson, 128mb is too small for a server install?
<aliguori> really?
<aliguori> cjwatson, no, i never pass -m and it's not been a problem in the past
<cjwatson> probably shouldn't be
<cjwatson> more of a problem for desktop
<aliguori> when i can reproduce it again, i'll see if it's an OOM.  if it is, it's either that 128 is not enough or something is leaking memory
<aliguori> but it could be a kvm issue.  i'm running a second vm now and i can't reproduce it, so i'm suspicious
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2989 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-3> ubiquity: 1.36ubuntu1, localechooser 2.09ubuntu1, user-setup 1.23ubuntu8.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2990 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<DogWater> cjwatson: so that should fix the x64 problem i was having or? the x86 version works flawlessly without that flag
<cjwatson> DogWater: it does *now*
<cjwatson> DogWater: the kernel from -proposed was only moved into -updates yesterday; once that happened the rules changed :-)
<DogWater> well that is certainly ominous ;-)
<cjwatson> (a) retry the amd64 installation, if it works be happy (b) if it doesn't work use apt-setup/proposed=true
<DogWater> if thats all it takes to make me happy what im I paying my therapist for
<DogWater> cjwatson: still indicates that no kernel modules were found.. etc
<DogWater> cjwatson: were you actually able to install using that initrd/kernel?
<cjwatson> have you tried apt-setup/proposed=true?
<cjwatson> (if not why not?)
<cjwatson> also, does your mirror contain -proposed?
<DogWater> yes, i put it in the append initrd line, does it go in the kernel line? in pxelinux
<cjwatson> it goes in the append line
<DogWater> ah, i didn't yet add intrepid-proposed to the mirror. i'll try installing off of archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> since you are using your own mirror I am guessing that the problem is that it is incomplete
<cjwatson> you can add intrepid-proposed to -d (and I think it is likely that you are also missing intrepid-updates, perhaps more importantly)
<DogWater> no, i have intrepid updates
<DogWater> its been downloading source for about 24hr
<DogWater> its almost done
<cjwatson> mm, yes, almost done is usually not enough to run an installation off ;-)
<cjwatson> debmirror doesn't put the index files in place until it's actually finished
<DogWater> well, the install works fine without source, though
<DogWater> it complains but it appears to work
<cjwatson> it doesn't care about source, but if you are using the initrd from -proposed/-updates then you need the binary packages from -proposed/-updates to go with it, or it will break
<DogWater> ah, yeah i'll add proposed then
<DogWater> by the way, do the earlier versions such as 8.04 and 7.10 kickstarts work or are they broken as 8.10 was previously?
<cjwatson> they do not contain the bug that broke busybox getopt
<cjwatson> that one was 8.10 only, due to a glitch in a merge from Debian
<DogWater> well thats good news at least hopefully it will be fairly easy to automate those two
<DogWater> cjwatson: by having that proposed flag in the pxelinux am i at risk of running some bleeding edge stuff which could be unstable, etc?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> so try it without first
<cjwatson> once you fix your mirror
<DogWater> cjwatson: well it couldn't be the mirror, because that line is required when installing with archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cjwatson> it WAS required before we put the -11 kernel in -updates
<cjwatson> it should not be required now
<DogWater> oh
<DogWater> oic u812
<DogWater> hrm
<DogWater> so essentially the reason the x86 version works fine is because for whatever reason that update spread faster?
<cjwatson> or you tested the i386 build after the amd64 build ...
<DogWater> Hm? No, I only tried the x64 version after getting i386 to work
<DogWater> x64 is almost an afterthought around here but i need it to work
<cjwatson> perhaps your mirror handles amd64 differently, I don't know. Retest amd64 now and come back to me if it's still broken on archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<cjwatson> (BTW it isn't called "x64")
<cjwatson> (at least not in this part of the world ...)
<DogWater> sorry i deal with something like 40 different operating systems if you count distributions
<cjwatson> ok
<DogWater> centos calls it x86-64 you call it amd64, windows calls it x64
<DogWater> etc
<cjwatson> I don't really see how the amd64 kernel could somehow propagate any faster; our mirroring methods are rather careful to keep things in sync
<cjwatson> I would need to see logs of the failed installation
<DogWater> I'm not complaining it just confuses me being who I am to see the i386 version work and the amd64 version not work given everything else being the same
<DogWater> my mind expects parity
<cjwatson> so does mine, and they *should* be at parity here
<cjwatson> but I don't want to end up trying to investigate a bug in your mirror, and so I'd prefer confirmation that it's still broken on archive.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> we don't generally release updates out of step across architectures
<DogWater> if i add the line to the append = in pxelinux and use archive.ubuntu.com it works, if i just use archive.ubuntu.com it doesnt. I don't need that line on i386 no matter what mirror i use.
<DogWater> thats what im trying to convey
<cjwatson> I would like to see logs of the failure when you do not add apt-setup/proposed=true and use archive.ubuntu.comm
<cjwatson> I cannot easily do an amd64 test at the moment
<DogWater> maybe i'm totally wrong actually let me test some more ;-)
<DogWater> maybe my mirror doesnt work, i dunno ;-)
<DogWater> i have i386,amd64 in the architectures
<DogWater> cjwatson: damn i hate it when you're right when i switched my debmirror to archives the first thing it downloaded was headers for the new kernel
<DogWater> and modules
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> good to hear it's sorted
<DogWater> it will be in 24hr when its done downloading, lol
<nicehumen> anyone knows where is indian support
<nicehumen> i mean channel
<cjwatson> no idea, sorry
<cjwatson> did you try for example googling for "ubuntu indian irc"?
<DogWater> cjwatson: anecdotally, do you have to wait for an entire run of debmirror to complete before the new stuff it downloaded will be 'available'?
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r2991 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.11.5
<cjwatson> DogWater: yes
<cjwatson> DogWater: as I said above, it only moves the index files into place at the end, and until that happens nothing will know that the new files are available
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1027 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu11
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r443 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document pkgsel/install-recommends.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-29
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1028 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/netboot/arm/versatile.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Apparently nic-modules no longer exists on versatile, presumably
<CIA-3> debian-installer: built-in. Make it optional.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1029 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu12
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I am debugging ubiquity/accessibility, and have come to the realization that I'll likely have to do something console-kitish to get audio permissions right. I haven't 100% confirmed this yet, but its looking likely. What do I need to call console-kit wise to make this happen?
<cjwatson> probably register a consolekit session at login
<TheMuso> this is in only-ubiquity mode
<TheMuso> ok
<cjwatson> you could have a look at the openssh diff between Debian and Ubuntu
<cjwatson> though it's more complicated than you'd want
<TheMuso> I was thinking of looking at that actually.
<cjwatson> maybe ck-launch-session
<TheMuso> Ok that gives me a starting point at least.
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<cjwatson> note that that's a wrapper, you'd run an entire subprocess under it
<cjwatson> alternatively you can send dbus messages to register the session
<TheMuso> Ok.
<cjwatson> your diagnosis is almost certainly right; consolekit is one thing ubiquity-dm doesn't do at the moment and probably needs to
<cjwatson> oem-config-dm likewise
<TheMuso> Right.
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1030 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> debian-installer: Disable armel ads subarchitecture. We don't have a kernel for it (not
<CIA-3> debian-installer: that Debian does either, but I don't want to support udev-less builds).
<CIA-3> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1031 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu13
<NCommander> cjwatson, so, I looked at input modules, which only consists of usbhid and usbkbd, things not normally used on an ARM NAS ...
<lool> cjwatson: Cool it seems you got debian-installer to build!
<lool> NCommander: Did you see my qcontrol upload?
<NCommander> No, I didn't.
 * NCommander is not subscribed to changes
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qcontrol/+bug/322311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322311 in qcontrol "orion5x armel flavour should provide input-modules" [Undecided,New]
<NCommander> So we build the USB modules directly into the kernel?
<lool> Erf I have a solid polygon drawn on my desktop
<NCommander> lool, do you have an intel video card?
<lool> I do
<NCommander> Ugh
<NCommander> Ok, I can confirm that bug
 * NCommander had that happen to me
<cjwatson> NCommander: input-modules> its contents vary; it is not limited to those modules
<cjwatson> NCommander: for example, Debian's input-modules-2.6.26-1-orion5x-di_1.32_armel.udeb contains:
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root     14445 2009-01-12 10:23 ./lib/modules/2.6.26-1-orion5x/kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- root/root      6246 2009-01-12 10:23 ./lib/modules/2.6.26-1-orion5x/kernel/drivers/input/keyboard/gpio_keys.ko
<cjwatson> the package description just says "Support for various input methods" and that's about as specific as it gets
<cjwatson> and indeed, as lool observed, gpio_keys is the one that qcontrol actually wants
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r604 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: Switch default mirror for armel and lpia to
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/.
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r605 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.27ubuntu2
<CIA-3> apt-setup: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for jaunty.
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r342 ubuntu/ (136 files in 12 dirs): merge from Debian 1.98
<DogWater> cjwatson: did you get a chance to look at the hd partitioning bug?
<cjwatson> which partitioning bug?
<cjwatson> sorry I deal with a lot of bugs
<cjwatson> (also on the phone right now)
<DogWater> 321967
<DogWater> cjwatson: alternative, if there is some preseed early_command string " " I can run to blow away the file systems, that would work too
<cjwatson> I have not yet investigated that, sorry, but will
<DogWater> so that the partitioner doesn't see that there is a LVM spanned onto two or more physical disks, etc. like parted or fdisk or something..
<DogWater> thanks man
<DogWater> hrm, so how can I have the mirror files for 8.10-i386/amd64 8.04i386,7.10i386 but not 8.04amd64 lol
<DogWater> jeez
<DogWater> gotta love it
<DogWater> I wonder how that is even possible
<DogWater> maybe i have a bad initrd for 8.04amd64
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r343 ubuntu/kernel/tests/powerpc/rs64-iv.test: adjust powerpc/rs64-iv.test for Ubuntu kernels
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r344 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/i386.sh): merge CentaurHauls fixes from trunk
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r345 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/tests/i386/via-c7-Esther.test): merge r1687 from trunk (CentaurHauls test fixes)
<CarlFK> d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password [MD5 hash]
<CarlFK> is that the output of mkpasswd ?
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r346 ubuntu/kernel/ (i386.sh tests/i386/oqo1.test): Transmeta should be fine with 586, just not 686
<cjwatson> CarlFK: mkpasswd -m md5, yes
<CarlFK> thanks
<cjwatson> though actually I have a feeling that it should be sha-512 in jaunty
<DogWater> cjwatson: howdy, does ubuntu have the 'auto' function in the installer like debian?
<cjwatson> not yet, no
<cjwatson> I have been meaning to sort out integrating it properly
<cjwatson> it's not trivial since we've switched to console-setup in advance of Debian
<DogWater> cjwatson: ah, it doesnt really seem to work anyway ;-)
<DogWater> cjwatson at least i havent been able to get it to work
<DogWater> it seems to simply ignore the line
<DogWater> auto=whatever
<DogWater> so its probably better
<DogWater> too bad they dont have kickstart :D
<DogWater> cjwatson: wait, is the auto command only available in 5? as far as you know? (sorry i know this has nothing to do with ubuntu)
<cjwatson> yes
<DogWater> ah jeesus
<DogWater> i was trying to use it in etch
<cjwatson> though I had to think for a moment for what "5" represented
<DogWater> the documentation isnt really clear
<cjwatson> Debian people tend to think in terms of codenames :)
<cjwatson> hmm, well let me check
<DogWater> right, sorry
<DogWater> i guess i'll have to drop my preseed into their initrd
<DogWater> hate dealing with cpio
<DogWater> curses
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently I am wrong
<cjwatson> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs02.html.en#preseed-auto mentions it
<cjwatson> it may be that it has fewer features in some way - I don't really know
<DogWater> hm, i wish they had like a server channel or something the folks in #debian dont seem to know much about preseed, etc
<cjwatson> #debian-boot is the relevant *developer* channel but do try to investigate things as much as you can for yourself before asking anything there
<CarlFK> cjwatson: alt installer, got error, hit Alt-F2, see "Press Enter for BB" hit enter, see "Busy Box v1.10.2...." but never get a prompt.  typing is echoed to the screen, but nothing happens when I hit enter
<cjwatson> CarlFK: no, I won't help if you show up on IRC, make a one-line bug report, and leave.
<DogWater> oh the docs were using the wrong syntax, thats why it didnt work, ha ha
<DogWater> woo got it to work almost! ;D
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r587 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-3> oem-config: Move most debconf-communicator handling into BaseFrontend, to make it
<CIA-3> oem-config: easier to fetch configuration from debconf there.
<CIA-3> oem-config: cjwatson * r588 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fetch the list of steps to be displayed from debconf (oem-config/steps).
<DogWater> cjwatson: thank you for working so hard on kickstart, after dealing with d-i today im ready to hang myself, in the docs it says to specify the mirror it is d-i mirror/http/hostname but its really d-i mirror/http/mirror string wth
<cjwatson> err, that means something different
<cjwatson> I think you forgot to say 'd-i mirror/country string manual'
<cjwatson> if you say that then it *is* mirror/http/hostname; mirror/http/mirror is for interactive use and probably not what you want
<cjwatson> (mirror/http/mirror represents the prefilled list of plausible mirrors that you get in expert mode; it's in theory preseedable but not really intended for that)
<DogWater> cjwatson: i put 'US' in for d-i mirror/country string manual why would anyone put 'manual' for that, thats not exactly intuitive
<cjwatson> because it's what's documented in the installation guide for when you're choosing your hostname manually?
<cjwatson> you *really* need to follow the installation guide when preseeding; you can't guess, I'm afraid
<DogWater> heh, i actually went from the example that is linked from the manual
<cjwatson> I'm looking at the source from which the example file is generated at the moment
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/country string manual
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/hostname string &archive-mirror;
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu
<cjwatson> d-i mirror/http/proxy string
<cjwatson> ("&archive-mirror;" gets substituted along the way)
<DogWater> http://www.debian.org/releases/etch/example-preseed.txt note the : d-i mirror/country string enter information manually
<DogWater> i assumed it was indicating that i needed to replace 'enter information manually' with an actual string
<cjwatson> please don't use the Debian guide for Ubuntu installations
<cjwatson> the Ubuntu guide is on help.ubuntu.com
<DogWater> I'm not thats why i thanked you for ubuntu's kickstart system now that i've moved along to working on debian
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> well, in etch that string was literally "enter information manually" - it usually says if you need to fill something in
<cjwatson> (says in a different way, that is)
<cjwatson> in lenny and in recent Ubuntu releases I changed it to just "manual" because the spaces were inconvenient for other reasons
<cjwatson> but just type what it says - doesn't pay to be clever ;-)
<DogWater> so i should change country to enter information manually remove mirror and add back hostname?
<DogWater> yarr
<cjwatson> yes
<DogWater> your awesome 'confirm removal of LVM' thing doesnt seem to work in their system either, at least not yet, im going to have to use debconf to figure out how to select it probably
<cjwatson> it was different in etch; the manual documents it
<cjwatson> though I think the semantics might have been slightly different
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<DogWater> yea  i left those in the example
<DogWater> still asks, lol
<cjwatson> oh well, can't help you :)
<DogWater> its cool i'll just use the debconf-get thing to figure it out like i did the http/mirror thing
<cjwatson> or DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line, and look at tty4 to see what question it's asking with INPUT
<DogWater> i can prolly use cdebconf/questions.dat to find it also
<DogWater> ah, i put it at level 5
<DogWater> i'll try that first as it seems to probably be faster
<cjwatson> "developer" is equivalent to 5, except that it works for debconf in the installed system too
<cjwatson> if you already have DEBCONF_DEBUG=5, then just look at tty4
<DogWater> oh, oddly enough '5' doesnt make it do much of anything in tty4
<cjwatson> are you sure you typed it correctly? capitalisation is important
<DogWater> yes, i copied/pasted it from the manual
<cjwatson> you might need to look at the end of /var/log/syslog in case it scrolled off tty4
<DogWater> with as much trouble as i've had with deb/ub automation im assuming fbsd is going to suck the worst
<DogWater> with 7 i had to make my own 70mb netboot image ;-)
<DogWater> so that should be fun
<DogWater> cjwatson: anyway the last thing it says is menu item partman-base selected
<DogWater> then a bunch of just random fs debug information
<DogWater> anyway i'll just look in questions and see if i can find anything
<DogWater> thanks for all the help man
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r347 ubuntu/kernel/i386.sh: all K7 systems should be able to cope with at least 586
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r348 ubuntu/kernel/tests/i386/ (amd-k7-old.test pentium-4M-bigmem.test): adjust more new tests for Ubuntu kernels
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r349 ubuntu/kernel/tests/i386/via-c7-Esther.test: Esther CPUs can cope with 686-ish images like server and xen
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r350 ubuntu/kernel/tests/i386/ (6 files): 686 -> 686-may-bigmem for PAE-capable CPUs
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r606 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: Fix build-dependencies broken in merge of 2.27, including restoring the
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: dependency on isoquery so that we can build a proper list of countries
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: (LP: #321225).
<CIA-3> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r607 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.27ubuntu3
<CIA-3> base-installer: cjwatson * r351 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.98ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-30
<twb> cjwatson: so I just tried a netinst of jaunty, and it now gives me a choice between "Enter information manually" and "GB" when picking a mirror (instead of the former and a list of hostnames).
<twb> Assuming "GB" means "Great Britain", that's a bit confusing as I have preseeded my timezone and locale as Australian, and my keyboard as US.
<twb> I'm assuming this is just because the change is still experimental and you haven't added the other mirrors yet, but I mention it in case nobody else has
<lool> cjwatson: Hey, evdev isn't built in armel/versatile currently; will be fixed by the config cleanup amitk is doing, but should we push a kernel just for this change before A4?  it's needed for xorg input says ogra
<cjwatson> fine by me, sounds reasonable to unblock graphical testing
<cjwatson> though I'd prefer it if it were modular and went in input-modules rather than being built-in
<cjwatson> actually, ignore that last, I see it's built-in on i86
<cjwatson> i386
<lool> Ok; will ask to schedule that
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r444 ubuntu/ (134 files in 60 dirs): merge from Debian 20081208
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=20081208;mbox=yes)
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r445 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Replace documentation on preseeding user-setup's encrypted private
<CIA-3> installation-guide: directory facility with documentation on preseeding its new home
<CIA-3> installation-guide: directory encryption facility.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: alt installer is trying to shut down.  it is looping doing a dhcp requests every second, and erroring: Jan 30 12:50:16 dhclient: dhclient.c(2138): null pointer
<CarlFK>  
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Jan30/c/dell800/log/syslog  7mb
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/323158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323158 in ubuntu "alt installer looping, dhcp request every second" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> CarlFK: if you file bugs against debian-installer when something goes wrong with the alternate installer, rather than leaving the package field empty, then I'll see them in e-mail and you won't have to poke me on IRC
<cjwatson> CarlFK: please attach logs to the bug rather than putting them in a temporary directory somewhere where they might get deleted later
<cjwatson> ah, you did
<CarlFK> im learning :)
<cjwatson> I can't always drop everything every time somebody asks me something on IRC :)
<CarlFK> now if I can remember  "debian-installer"
<CarlFK> the ping is mainly to see if you want anything before I reboot the box.  which I have kinda taken care of by the 'everything.tar' upload
<cjwatson> no, thanks
<cjwatson> reassigned to dhcp3 - I know nothing about the insides of dhclient myself
<CarlFK> your debian-installer request is now in my pda's faq entry.  which I often forget what I have put in there....
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug if you want a bookmarkable link
<CarlFK> good idea.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r90 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto):
<CIA-3> console-setup: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-3> console-setup:  - Sort the null variant to the top of the choices list rather than to the
<CIA-3> console-setup:  bottom.
<redmage123> Hello all,.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r123 ubuntu/ (choose_partition/partition_tree/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-3> partman-base: Fix disabling of backup while displaying device/partition locked errors
<CIA-3> partman-base: to avoid clobbering the align capability.
<redmage123> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to debug the client installer program when doing a network installation?
<CarlFK> redmage123: "yes" :)
<CarlFK> what level of debug?
<CarlFK> gdb debug?
<redmage123> Well, here's my issue.  I've setup a PXEboot/preseed network installation, but the installation bombs out when the client tries to access files in the mirror, which is also on the same server as the pxelinux config.  I can't figure out why it's bombing.  Is there an option that can be set in either the pxelinux.cfg/default or the preseed.cfg that will actually allow me to see what's really happening?
<redmage123> More specifically, I want to see what the client is actually trying to do as I don't really trust the rather generic error message I get.
<CarlFK> did you hit alt-f4?
<CarlFK> what are you running on the server to serve the .deb's? (guessing apache)
<CarlFK> whatever it is, it probably has log files where you can see what the request is that is erroring.
<redmage123> CarlFK:  The problem isn''t with the web server (I've also tried using FTP).  I actually logged the network traffic with tcpdump.
<redmage123> Basically, the client retrieves /ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release and /ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/i386-binary/Release but then bombs out saying that it can't download some files it needs from the mirror.
<redmage123> The problem is that the tcpdump doesn't show it trying to retrieve anything else, so I'm at a loss as to how to proceed in debugging this.
<redmage123> Will typing alt-F4 on the client get me a console?
<CarlFK> console is alt-f2 and 3
<CarlFK> did you hit alt-f4? "no" hit it. :)
<CarlFK> have you got it working with a normal archive.ubuntu.com mirror?
<redmage123> CarlFK, I haven't tried with a normal archive ubuntu mirror yet.  Basically I had an extremely simple setup.  One laptop running Intrepid as the server and one laptop client doing a pxeboot.  Connected to each other by a crossover patch cable.
<redmage123> I tried setting up both a web server (Apache 2.2) and anonymous ftp.  The client failed at the exact same spot.
<CarlFK> what are you using to populate the mirror?
<redmage123> I downloaded the hardy heron iso and did a loopback mount.
<CarlFK> and you might want to skip that step and install apt-proxy
<redmage123> I've also tried with a download of intrepid ibex, same problem.
<redmage123> So, I just haven't found the common thread yet.
<CarlFK> where are you getting the kernel/initrd files from?
<redmage123> netboot.tar.gz, If I recall.  (I'm at home, not at work).
<CarlFK> so not from the .iso?
<redmage123> I downloaded both the HH and the II netboot.tar.gz off of the net.
<redmage123> Could that be a problem?  Some sort of file mismatch?
<CarlFK> yep
<redmage123> Well, I made sure that the HH netboot was used with the HH dist. and vice versa with II.
<CarlFK> it's been about a year since I did it tis way, but look on the iso
<redmage123> CarlFK.  I'll do that.  Thanks.
<CarlFK> now I just wget linux/initrd and run apt-proxy
<redmage123> the place I'm working is using proxy servers that block apt-get.
<redmage123> that's why I was setting up a local mirror.
<CarlFK> oh great
<redmage123> No kidding.  A serious pain in the butt.
<CarlFK>         append initrd=ubuntu/jaunty/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/get_hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=http://shaz/ubuntu/jaunty/preseed.cfg tasksel:tasksel/first="ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-desktop" --
<CarlFK> DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 may help you
<redmage123> CarlFK:  Do you have a fully qualified domainname for the shaz host?
<CarlFK> nope - it's a local box
<redmage123> How do I connect to it then?
<redmage123> oh.  Sorry.  I just read the posting more fully...
<CarlFK> um, you don't :)
<redmage123> I thought you were sending me a link to a preseed.cfg file.
<CarlFK> you want that too?
<redmage123> I think I'm okay.  I just didn't know about the DE
<redmage123> BCONF_DEBUG flag.
<redmage123> thanks for the tip.
<CarlFK> sure
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/323205  logs and stuff.  see README         (117.1 KiB,         application/x-tar)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323205 in debian-installer "alt inst: no possible configurations for this FAT type" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> you might want to see what's in that .tgz
<redmage123> Funny.  Being the first time I've done this, I expected serious difficulties setting up my pxe boot config but that went fairly smoothly.
<redmage123> The stuff i thought would be easy, the mirror downloads, turns out to be what's causing me the most difficulty.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: for the record that tasksel/first isn't strictly correct - ubuntu-standard is installed by default, and in any case the task name is just standard; tasksel:tasksel/first=ubuntu-desktop would be sufficient, or just tasks=ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> redmage123: what exactly was the error, word for word?
<cjwatson> oh, you're not at work now. would probably need that
<cjwatson> is it by any chance:
<cjwatson> _Description: Bad archive mirror
<cjwatson>  The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not
<cjwatson>  have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror.
<redmage123> cjwatson:  Unfortunately, I'm not at work, so I can't give you an exact error.  It was something like the installer couldn't download a file from the mirror.
<redmage123> But I think that the error is misleading,
<redmage123> I'm going try and insert the DEBCONF_DEBUG flag into the default file on Monday and see if I can also get a console to tell me what's happening.
<redmage123> It's 10:30 p.m. where I am, so work is over for the day. :-)
<cjwatson> if you can get the exact error message, or better the debug log, then we can very likely help you out
<redmage123> Thanks cjwatson.  I really appreciate that.  This is why I only work with technologies like GNU/Linux, etc.
<redmage123> Awesome technical support. :-)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: I always wondered about that
<cjwatson> well, technical support for things that might be bugs => fewer bugs ;-)
<redmage123> The company who's offices I'm using (I don't work for them, I'm just using their facilities) is a Microsoft Certified Reseller so I always feel like I'm in the enemy's stronghold.  :-)
<CarlFK> huh... example-preseed.txt now has:  tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop
<cjwatson> redmage123: I'll be on your timezone next week (normally an hour west), but at a hackathon for the duration so may take a while to respond
<redmage123> thanks cjwatson.  If i haven't solved the problem, i'll definitely be back on on Monday.
<redmage123> See you all later.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: heh, so it does. it's not *wrong* as such and the example of how to specify multiple tasks is useful
<CarlFK> that was one of the things I didn't think worth bugging you about :)
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r124 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu5
<CarlFK> what does ubuntu-server use?
<cjwatson> standard by default but presents the task menu
<cjwatson> committing a doc improvement now
<CIA-3> installation-guide: cjwatson * r446 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml):
<CIA-3> installation-guide: Improve examples of tasksel/first preseeding to avoid mentioning
<CIA-3> installation-guide: standard, which is installed by default.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-01-31
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r91 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog config.proto console-setup.postinst):
<CIA-3> console-setup: Set and check a flag on console-setup/dont_ask_layout to make sure that
<CIA-3> console-setup: it's only asked at most once per package installation (LP: #320374).
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r92 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): Update Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl based on xkb-data 1.4-1ubuntu3.
<CIA-3> console-setup: cjwatson * r93 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu5
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r59 trunk/ (6 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Use the old uninstaller, if available, to remove an old installation
<CIA-3> wubi: * Editing an existing registry item requires opening the key with a
<CIA-3> wubi:  special flag
<CIA-3> wubi: * Modified uninstaller behaviour, it now uninstalls the directory
<CIA-3> wubi:  specified in the registry
<charlie-tca> Is this the right place to report the Xubuntu Jaunty Alternate cd's won't install?
<CarlFK> charlie-tca: report to launchpad
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r60 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Make sure that the uninstallers of previous versions can be launched
<CIA-3> wubi: * Only show the subtask progressbar when the progress is non-zero
<CIA-3> wubi: * ConfigParser is not adequate for editing boot.ini, replaced with ad
<CIA-3> wubi:  hoc implementation
<CIA-3> wubi: Agostino Russo * r61 trunk/ (9 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-3> wubi: * Added more registry information, to be displayed in the Control
<CIA-3> wubi:  Panel
<CIA-3> wubi: * Renamed a few variables for code style consistency
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-01
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3720 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: In the KDE frontend for ubi-language, use findChildren to find widgets
<CIA-6> ubiquity: because QWidget itself is not iterable.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3721 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: In the KDE frontend, don't try to set the text on the breadcrumbs early
<CIA-6> ubiquity: as translations don't appear ready yet. The widgets will still load,
<CIA-6> ubiquity: and translate when the langauge is changed. (LP: #511947)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3722 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu8, debian-installer-utils 1.72ubuntu2, tzsetup
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1:0.26ubuntu4.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3723 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.15
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3724 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog): Don't fail to run oem-config if oem-config/early_command isn't set.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3725 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Copy oem-config/early_command from the installation preseed onto the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: installed system.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3726 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add oem-config/repository and oem-config/key, which respectively
<CIA-6> ubiquity: specify an additional repository to install packages from and a
<CIA-6> ubiquity: public key that the packages are signed with.
<superm1> ev, probably want to make sure those are copied over from the initial preseed too (maybe it's better to just copy all oem-config/* keys instead)
<ev> superm1: indeed, will do.  Thanks!
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3727 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Copy all oem-config/* templates to the installed system.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3728 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Try to dynamically detect the number of columns we'll need for
<CIA-6> ubiquity: stepLanguageOnly. When showing < 15 languages, this fixes the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: orientation to be in a single column on small displays.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3729 ubiquity/ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py: cast columns to an integer to prevent a deprecation warning from previous commit
<bdmurray> ev: its bug 515705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515705 in ubiquity "ubiquity doesn't provide much help if your system has 4 physical partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515705
<ev> bdmurray: thanks, looking into it
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3730 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: If no plugins declare themselves as plugin_is_install (such as the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: case in oem-config mode), then assume the last one is the install plugin.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3731 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Allow pages that are declared plugin_is_install to process other steps
<CIA-6> ubiquity: in process_step in addition to the install behaviors.
<superm1> shtylman, some of these things i've done for the gtk frontend you might want to sync into the kde frontend too ^
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3732 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Add a try/except guard around the fetch of oem-config/extra_packages.
<ev> thanks
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3721 plugins-conversion/ (8 files in 5 dirs): Finish converting the user-setup page to a plugin.
<superm1> np
<superm1> oh nice.  i was gonna offer to attack that, it looked like it was gonna be a pain though
<ev> wasn't too bad
<ev> not entirely convinced it's complete
<ev> but it at least works in kvm
<ev> I'm working off a branch that shtylman created a while back and asked for review on
<superm1> you'll probably want to merge trunk into it as there's some weird stuff that might be going on otherwise now with the is_install step and possible post install steps
<ev> yeah, I caught that.  Definitely will do.
<superm1> that is_install stuff appeared to have broken oem-config until some of those above commits
<TheMuso> What bzr branch is being used as casper trunk now? Checking the source version, the package is 1.215, yet pulling lp:casper shows an unreleased 1.211.
<ev> TheMuso: lp:ubuntu/casper
<TheMuso> ok thanks.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-02
<shtylman> superm1 ev: if anything need explaining with my branch let me know
<shtylman> there were a few items I hacked into place
<shtylman> that can probly be cleaned up once all frontends are plugin based
<ev> shtylman: indeed, I've been cleaning up as I go (lp:~ev/ubiquity/plugins-conversion)
<shtylman> ev: cool
<shtylman> once that is done... there are some more keyboard fixes I have in the works
<shtylman> and some small resolution tweaks and the kde side should be good to go
<shtylman> anything major change with partitioning i should look into?
<ev> what keyboard fixes?
<ev> partitioning> can you elaborate
<shtylman> ev: I changed how the keyboard display looks (to show shift letters as well) and have just a few more things with that.
<ev> okay cool
<shtylman> partitioning: there was talk about raid? or changing stuff on the partitioner
<ev> console-setup is already a plugin though
<ev> so feel free to commit that to trunk
<shtylman> ev: right I know it is... that was just a general change...unrelated to plugins
<ev> shtylman: I believe cjwatson is working on adding raid support to partitioning page
<shtylman> ev: gotcha...ok...I will see what he comes up with and hopefully port that over to kde side if he doesn't in the process
<ev> coolness
<CarlFK> lucid alt installer supports encrypting any device (/dev/hda1).  do either karmic installer have that option?
<CarlFK> trying to figure out how to encrypt /
<cjwatson> none of this stuff has changed in lulcid, to my knowledge
<cjwatson> *lucid
<cjwatson> so if lucid supports itthen karmic does too
<CarlFK> so the alter installer should have it.  know if the live cd one does?
<cjwatson> no.
<cjwatson> this may change at some point but it's not explicitly on the lucid agenda
<CarlFK> thanks - the "encrypt home" option had me thinking I was missing something.  I'll get the alt.
<laumonier> i try to launch ubuntu 10.04 on my usb key then i come to the live boot screen and then even if i choose try without installing or  install i have a black screen next someone could help me????
<ev> cjwatson: do you have a suggestion for a good place for this to live: http://paste.ubuntu.com/367770/ ?
<cjwatson> ev: is this the oem-dvd-iso tool?
<ev> ja
<cjwatson> oem-config is tempting, but I guess it gets removed
<cjwatson> how about a new binary package produced by ubiquity?
<ev> seems reasonable enough
<ev> okay
<CIA-6> apt-setup: cjwatson * r181 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> apt-setup: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-6> apt-setup:  - Guard against future multiple-CD handling changes in apt. If multiple
<CIA-6> apt-setup:  CDs are inserted then any one can satisfy a media-change request. We
<CIA-6> apt-setup:  don't yet deal with multiple CDs everywhere, but at least we won't
<CIA-6> apt-setup:  break when 'apt-cdrom ident' starts returning multiple labels.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3733 ubiquity/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add an additional package (oem-config-remaster) to remaster an
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Ubuntu ISO with additional packages and oem-config preseed data.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3734 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: Catch more debconf exceptions.
<CIA-6> apt-setup: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.42ubuntu2
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r786 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-6> partman-target: Stop adding removable devices to /etc/fstab, now that apt knows how to
<CIA-6> partman-target: find CD-ROM devices using libudev (LP: #33512).
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3735 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Add oem-config/late-command for cleaning up any preparation that was
<CIA-6> ubiquity: done via oem-config/early-command for the oem-config run.
<ev> nice
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3722 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Remove references to usersetup in kde_ui.
<superm1> ev, so looking that over, it's not entirely clear; the additional repo be used w/o being GPG signed?
<ev> can you phrase that in a different way?
<ev> as it stands, you need to sign the repository with a key, though it doesn't matter which
<ev> I thought about allowing --allow-unauthenticated
<ev> but as it has the potential to also pull packages from the interwebs, I think that's a bad idea
<superm1> that would be preferable if that was supported through some kind of override
<superm1> at least for closed environments
<ev> so an option to enable unauthenticated packages that also only installs from local sources?
<ev> or just an option to override, which turfs the security considerations to the end user?
<superm1> if it's doable; the former.
<superm1> i was originally thinking this design was going to trump the whole pool rather than adding a supplemental pool (which would allow apt-cdrom to work)
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r787 ubuntu/debian/ (11 files in 2 dirs): Update translations of Ubuntu-specific strings from Launchpad.
<ev> okay, I'll look into it
<CIA-6> partman-target: cjwatson * r788 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu6
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3736 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Drop code to remove broken CD-ROM entries from /etc/fstab after install;
<CIA-6> ubiquity: partman-target 64ubuntu6 no longer writes removable device entries to
<CIA-6> ubiquity: /etc/fstab.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-03
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r260 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.15
<superm1> ev, thanks for uploading that usb-creator.  i meant to get around to that, but got caught up with other stuff.
<superm1> any opposition to me uploading ubiquity shortly?
<ev> superm1: by all means go ahead
<ev> and sure, thanks for the fix
<ev> rtg ran into the bug this afternoon and I was quite pleased to remember that you had already sorted it out
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3737 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/mythbuntu_stepBackendSetup.ui): Make the Mythbuntu backend setup plugin's GTK widget fit better.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3738 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-6> ubiquity: 1:0.42ubuntu2, partman-target 64ubuntu6.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3739 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.1.16
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3723 plugins-conversion/ (14 files in 7 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<ev_> michaelforrest: is there a specific time/date this week that you'd like to meet to discuss the installer design specification, assuming this would still be worthwhile at this point?
<ev_> superm1: you're continuously one step ahead of me :).  I was thinking last night of hiding the "source disc image" treeview when -i is passed, and here I find you've already done it.
<superm1> hehe
<michaelforrest> ev_: yeah still want to do that.
<michaelforrest> ev_: I have some meetings today so shall we say tomorrow morning?
<ev_> michaelforrest: works for me
<michaelforrest> ok good
<ev_> cjwatson: ^ in case you have time to attend
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3740 ubiquity/.bzrignore: Add debian/oem-config-remaster to .bzrignore.
<Pianoman13> i am a one-week user of Ubuntu, can someone help me find my c:drive?
<cody-somerville> Pianoman13, Please see the #ubuntu channel for support.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r834 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): merge no-device-map branch
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-04
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r835 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-6> grub-installer: Convert device names to by-id form before preseeding
<CIA-6> grub-installer: grub-pc/install_devices.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r836 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu3
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r261 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator-gtk.ui): Fix window layout when -i argument is used.
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r262 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Use ubiquity's label wrapping fix.
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r263 trunk/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> usb-creator: Don't tell devicekit-disks to set the partition table to 'none'
<CIA-6> usb-creator: before 'mbr', as it's no longer required.
<CIA-6> usb-creator: evand * r264 trunk/debian/control: Bump the devicekit-disks dependency for the previous commit.
<mterry> ev_, have you ever looked into migrating windows's language, country, or keyboard settings into linux in your migration-assistant work?
<ev_> mterry: yes, it was part of the original plan
<ev_> we wanted to preseed ubiquity with that data as well
<mterry> ev_, but it never happened?
<ev_> would be fairly straightfoward, just need to find what registry keys holds that information
<ev_> nope
<mterry> ev_, I'm looking into it a little bit.  locale seems easy to pull.  keyboard info less so
<ev_> mterry: wubi has some code to do it, I think
<mterry> ev_, interesting, will look.  thx
<ev_> sure thing
<CIA-6> ubiquity: superm1 * r3741 ubiquity/debian/ (oem-config.postinst changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * debian/oem-config.postinst:
<CIA-6> ubiquity:  - Source debconf to ensure templates are populated in debconf.
<superm1> (i double checked in a chroot this morning, and that appears to fix things)
<ev_> okay cool
<ev_> thanks for investigating that
<superm1> np.  copy_debconf might still not be doing the right thing.  that's a little harder to investigate without a new build
<CIA-6> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r689 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog list-devices):
<CIA-6> debian-installer-utils: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-6> debian-installer-utils:  - list-devices: Don't fall over if dmraid fails (thanks, Joel Ebel;
<CIA-6> debian-installer-utils:  LP: #514595).
<CIA-6> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r690 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu3
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r837 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-6> grub-installer: Preseed grub-pc/install_devices_empty while installing grub-pc, since we
<CIA-6> grub-installer: deliberately defer calling grub-install until a later point. Thanks to
<CIA-6> grub-installer: Dustin Kirkland for debugging assistance.
<CIA-6> grub-installer: cjwatson * r838 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu4
<StevenK> cjwatson: This is seperate to the livefs failure, or related?
<cjwatson> StevenK: separate
<cjwatson> StevenK: the livefs failure is fixed in grub2 bzr
<cjwatson> and shortly in the archive
<StevenK> Hurray!
<CIA-6> base-installer: cjwatson * r391 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-6> base-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-6> base-installer:  - Ensure that Acquire::cdrom::AutoDetect is disabled when running
<CIA-6> base-installer:  apt-cdrom. We bind-mount /target/cdrom, so apt's new libudev-based
<CIA-6> base-installer:  autodetection isn't needed during installation.
<CIA-6> base-installer: cjwatson * r392 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.103ubuntu3
<michaelforrest> hey ev_ - are you around on the 3rd floor?
<michaelforrest> we're in the Design/DX room
<ev_> michaelforrest: okay, I'll swing by
<CIA-6> console-setup: evand * r127 console-setup/ (Keyboard/kbdnames-maker debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> console-setup: Generate a locale locally for translating keyboard names in
<CIA-6> console-setup: kbnames-maker.
<CIA-6> console-setup: evand * r128 console-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu9
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-05
<TheMuso> Is ubiquith trunk now lp:ubuntu/ubiquity?
<TheMuso> ubiquity even
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3742 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: Use a GtkSpinner instead of a separate progress window when on the
<CIA-6> ubiquity: manual partitioning page.
<ev_> TheMuso: no
<TheMuso> ev_: ok thanks
<ev_> sure thing
<ev_> superm1: do you consider "Support adding packages (on disk) like langpacks and codecs after install" to be complete by the recent oem-config changes, or did you have something else in mind for this particular work item? (assuming you're the one requesting this)
<superm1> ev_, i dont think there's actually any logic that hooks up the selection of the language during oem-config to the package that gets installed in install_oem_extras right now, so that's all i would see missing
<akk> Hi -- I'm trying lucid alpha 2 and when I try to use my existing /boot (ext2), the partitioner says "File system has an incompatible feature enabled"
<akk> but it doesn't tell me what feature is incompatible.
<akk> I made this /boot with an earlier installer, either intrepid or jaunty.
<akk> (This is in the live installer run from the icon after booting into the livecd)
<akk> Is there some way I can find out what the problem is, and how I need to update the filesystem?
<ev_> superm1: okay, I'll get on that.  Cool, thanks!
<superm1> thanks!
<cjwatson> akk: hmm, we really ought not to whine just because parted can't cope - can you show us the output of 'tune2fs -l <device name for the partition holding /boot>'?
<cjwatson> without <> obviously
<akk> http://shallowsky.com/tmp/tune2fs.txt
<cjwatson> ok, well FWIW it's ext_attr it hates
<cjwatson> but I don't think the right fix is really to remove ext_attr
<cjwatson> could you post /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman from the installation attempt?  let's see what partman command it's faling over on
<cjwatson> *falling
<akk> I've put them all in http://shallowsky.com/tmp/lucid/
<akk> oops, fixing permissions on syslog
<cjwatson> hmm, that's unhappy for at least one other reason that I know I fixed post-a2
<cjwatson> namely bug 506585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506585 in ubiquity "[Lucid Xubuntu] Manual partitioning using Desktop image can not be done" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506585
<cjwatson> but that may not be enough
<cjwatson> let me see exactly what the ext_attr attribute involves
<cjwatson> akk: (stick around, I might be a little while but it's on my list)
<akk> Thanks, will do
<akk> though I might be heading to dinner soon (then back after that)
<cjwatson> akk: could you file a bug on the Ubuntu parted package with these logs attached, and noting in the subject line that it's failing to handle the ext_attr option?
<akk> Sure thing.
<cjwatson> thanks
<akk> cjwatson: Filed bug 517349.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517349 in parted "Installer, /boot: "File system has an incompatible feature enabled"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517349
<cjwatson> akk: thanks.  alpha 3 will fix your problem, one way or another
<cjwatson> in fact, if you want to work around it now ...
<cjwatson> akk: edit /lib/partman/check.d/10check_basicfilesystems before starting the installer, look for the line reading 'ext2|fat16|fat32)', and remove 'ext2|'
<akk> Cool, I'll do that. Thanks!
<cjwatson> akk: but you should probably start with a current daily buildd of the live CD, to avoid the other problem you ran into
<cjwatson> *build
<akk> The daily-installer in the topic here?
<StevenK> Of course it is :-)
<cjwatson> no, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cjwatson> StevenK: CONTEXT ;-)
<StevenK> Oh. Misunderstood
<akk> Thanks, I'll download one of those and use it.
<cjwatson> I took the liberty of editing your bug description to say "alpha 2" rather than "alpha 3", which doesn't exist yet :)
<akk> oops, quite right :)
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r581 ubuntu/ (check.d/check_basicfilesystems debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: Stop checking ext2 filesystems using libparted, since it can't deal with
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: those created with recent versions of mke2fs (LP: #517349). We were
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: already refraining from checking ext3 and ext4 filesystems using
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: libparted for the same reason.
<akk> I'm heading to dinner (while the daily iso downloads :), but I'll be around later if you need anything tested.
<cjwatson> no, that's ok, it won't be ready for test immediately anyway
<CIA-6> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r582 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu3
<cjwatson> the daily image in a few days' time should hopefully Just Work
<akk> Can I ask another silly installer q? I'm trying the nightly build, but I've ended up with no X and a shell prompt on ctl-alt-F1
<akk> maybe because I used the KVM to be on my other machine while the live install was starting up.
<akk> Can I just startx or something from that prompt?
<akk> The console isn't showing any errors, but there's no signal if I go to ctl-alt-F7.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3724 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py: Replace references to FilteredCommand.
<CIA-6> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r48 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish.d/iscsi_settings):
<CIA-6> partman-iscsi: Set HWADDR rather than ISCSI_NETDEVICE, so that we select the default
<CIA-6> partman-iscsi: network interface by MAC address rather than by interface name
<CIA-6> partman-iscsi: (LP: #473036).
<CIA-6> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r49 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 13
<joshk> is there a way to avoid the automatic apt-get update at the end of an install?
<joshk> it doesn't seem to time out, so it's messing up my unattended installs
<joshk> ok, never mind. i see that apt has a http timeout of 30 seconds
<joshk> but it's not taking
<joshk> i filed LP#517797
<Fallenou> hi, i'm trying to boot the latest Lucid iso with grub2, but i only found config for grub2 which use boot=casper, and i think lucid ISO does not use casper anymore, what should i put instead of "boot=casper" ?
<Fallenou> i'm using this tutorial : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/grub2_lancer_des_images_iso (sorry it's in french but you can find the config i'm using) , i think i must update some parameters since the Lucid ISO seem to be using something else instead of casper now
<cjwatson> Fallenou: I don't know where you got your information from, but lucid images still use casper
<cjwatson> and boot=casper is still the way to trigger it
<Fallenou> ok i didn't know, i thought casper wasn't used anymore because there is no casper directory
<Fallenou> the directory is now named "install"
<Fallenou> so i guess i just have to change the directory names and it should boot, thanks :)
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3725 plugins-conversion/ (10 files in 5 dirs): Mostly working automatic partitioning page (but not manual), and working summary page.
<cjwatson> Fallenou: err - you're looking at the wrong CD image!
<cjwatson> Fallenou: try "desktop" rather than "alternate" or "server" ...
<ev_> (^ ignore that, uncommitted)
<Fallenou> cjwatson, i'm actually part of the proprietary graphic driver testing
<Fallenou> and i think alternate are the only iso available for testing
<cjwatson> are these some special customised images or something?
<Fallenou> i don't know it's my first try for booting one of them
<Fallenou> i think there are just made to test integration of latest binary drivers inside the lucid
<cjwatson> why not use the daily-live images?
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fallenou> cjwatson, i took this zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/lucid-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<Fallenou> they are all alternate images
<Fallenou> there is no desktop image
<Fallenou> do you think it's the same to use daily-live ?
<cjwatson> Fallenou: if you're looking for an image that uses casper, you are in the wrong directory.  look in /daily-live/current/ instead.
<cjwatson> the desktop images live there.
<Fallenou> yes i'm downloading it right away
<Fallenou> thank you very much :)
<CIA-6> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1238 ubuntu/ (34 files in 2 dirs): Update help translation files (LP: #508385, #508387, #508389).
#ubuntu-installer 2010-02-06
<Fallenou> ubiquity does segfault on lucid amd64 desktop daily-live iso image , at the last summary window
<Fallenou>  Feb  6 01:38:21 ubuntu kernel: [  500.847290] ubiquity[12571]: segfault at 7f64b29e3840 ip 00007f64c63d1d64 sp 00007fff67769140 error 4 in libglib-2.0.s     o.0.2302.0[7f64c6392000+c9000]
<cjwatson> if ubiquity segfaults then it is a bug in some other piece of software
<cjwatson> ubiquity is pure-python
<Fallenou> i found the bug in launchpad
<Fallenou> i'm subscribing to it and i'm posting my logs
<Fallenou> it seems to only affect me and 2 other people
<Fallenou> or maybe there are duplicates of this bug
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> don't do that
<cjwatson> do not *ever* piggyback on somebody else's crash bug
<cjwatson> it's a bug that Launchpad semi-encourages you to do that
<Fallenou> oops
<Fallenou> what do you mean by piggyback ?
<cjwatson> 00:54 <Fallenou> i'm subscribing to it and i'm posting my logs
<Fallenou> what should i do ?
<cjwatson> the result of people doing this is that developers give up on that bug because it is now composed of several people's unrelated problems
<cjwatson> file a new bug
<Fallenou> ok
<Fallenou> and i mark it as a duplicate ?
<cjwatson> no, why would you do that?
<cjwatson> that is for a developer to determine
<Fallenou> because it's the same bug
<cjwatson> it is not in general possible for a user to determine that
<cjwatson> you have the same symptoms
<cjwatson> what steps have you taken to prove that it is the same cause?
<Fallenou> i have exactly the same symptoms, same log message, and a segfault from glibc
<Fallenou> and it's in the same software (ubiquity)
<cjwatson> in other words, you havenm't proven anything :)
<cjwatson> a segfault can occur for all kinds of reasons
<cjwatson> and the log message says little more than that it's a segfault somewhere in a large library
<Fallenou> yes sure but you must agree that here the probability that it's the same bug are really high
<cjwatson> no, I mustn't
<cjwatson> if you think it's the same bug, just don't file it
<cjwatson> that's fine, I don't really mind.  but I do mind when people jump into an existing bug, because that does actually cause problems, even when they're well-intentioned
<Fallenou> ok sorry
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3725 plugins-conversion/ (9 files in 5 dirs): Initial plugin conversion work on partman and summary.
<Fallenou> i posted my comment, i read you on irc too late, and i don't think i can remove my comment
<cjwatson> I'm not saying you're deliberately causing a problem here, but I have years of experience in disentangling bugs full of multiple people who think they have the same bug and turn out to be wrong, and I want to discourage people from doing this
<Fallenou> yes i fully understand your concern
<Fallenou> i'm sorry
<cjwatson> ok
<Fallenou> i'm gonna fill a new bug
<Fallenou> and if some developper thinks it's related, he's gonna mark it as duplicate
<cjwatson> one of these days I'll convince the Launchpad people to encourage this behaviour too. :)
<StevenK> Haha, good luck
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3726 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/ (components/ubi-usersetup.py frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Properly call hostname_error.
<CIA-6> ubiquity: * Remove dead process_identification code from gtk_ui.
<Fallenou> launchpad sucks so hard
<Fallenou> it failed to register the new bug
<Fallenou> ok it failed again ...
<Fallenou> (Error ID: OOPS-1498L141)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1498L141
<Fallenou> great
<Fallenou> good night
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r3727 plugins-conversion/ubiquity/components/ubi-partman.py: Wrap partman gtk_ui initialization so it doesn't crash ubiquity on error.
<anthony71> hello
<anthony71> need some help
<anthony71> is there some one to help
<CIA-6> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3743 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog):
<CIA-6> ubiquity: In cdebconf mode, initialise the templates database if necessary as a
<CIA-6> ubiquity: workaround for cdebconf's packaging not doing this itself.
<Sayge> I have been having an issue with the 64 bit install that I do not with the 32 bit staller, was wondering if this is the place to go to bounce around ideas of what the issue could be.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-01-31
<ev> ugh, now I remember why I stopped bothering with VMWare and VirtualBox. dkms hell in the development release.
<ev> cjwatson: weren't you working on a bug a few weeks ago wherein the swap partition ends up not having a UUID? Google-fu is failing. Perhaps it's a false memory.
<cjwatson> I don't *think* so
<ev> (in reference to bdmurray's bug 709363; though I'd also like to get to the bottom of what's holding a file open on proc)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709363 in ubiquity "swap partition disappeared during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709363
<cjwatson> though I vaguely recall having a conversation on #ubuntu-devel with sabdfl along those lines, maybe?
<ev> yes!
<ev> that's what it was
<cjwatson> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/09/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
<ev> much appreciated
<ev> thanks
<CIA-4> ubiquity: jriddell * r4494 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fix layout issues in stepPartMan.ui and stepLanguage.ui LP: #705915
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4495 trunk/ (8 files in 5 dirs): Show a Shutdown Now button (LP: #690726). Thanks Cyrus Lien!
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4496 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Only show the shutdown button if ubiquity/show_shutdown_button was
<CIA-4> ubiquity: preseeded true.
 * cjwatson dives into the localechooser merge.  Please send a rescue team if you don't hear from me before next week
<ev> lol
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r947 ubuntu/ (8 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.115
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r948 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.115ubuntu1
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r334 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Fix showing a partitioning when it appears before the partition
<CIA-4> usb-creator: table block device.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r335 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.28
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r240 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po changelog po/de.po po/se.po po/sl.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 39
<CIA-4> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r241 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 39ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r189 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/sl.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 18
<CIA-4> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 18ubuntu1
<CIA-4> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1051 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/se.po po/sl.po): merge from Debian 62
<CIA-4> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1052 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 62ubuntu1
<CIA-4> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r492 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/de.po po/sl.po postinst): merge from Debian 1.1.19
<CIA-4> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r493 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.19ubuntu1
<CIA-4> installation-report: cjwatson * r621 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/de.po po/se.po po/te.po): merge from Debian 2.44
<CIA-4> silo-installer: cjwatson * r265 ubuntu/debian/ (po/lo.po po/si.po changelog po/sl.po): merge from Debian 1.20
<CIA-4> silo-installer: cjwatson * r266 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu1
<CIA-4> installation-report: cjwatson * r622 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.44ubuntu1
<bdmurray> ev: Do you have everything you need from me?
<ev> bdmurray: can you run blkid as mentioned in the comments for bug 709363
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709363 in ubiquity "swap partition disappeared during installation" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709363
<bdmurray> ev: yes, will do hadn't seen that yet.
<ev> thanks
<Riddell> any plans to upload ubiquity before alpha 2?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> if nothing else I want to include translation syncs from d-i
<bdmurray> ev: its been added
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r55 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/btrfs mount.d/btrfs): merge lp:~csurbhi/partman-btrfs/testing-subvol
<cjwatson> ^- and that probably wants to be in a2 as well
<Riddell> cjwatson: any idea about bug 705917 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705917 in ubiquity "kde frontend keyboard selector broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705917
<cjwatson> Riddell: not sure.  do you have a debug log?
<Riddell> no, let me get one
<ev> bdmurray: thanks
<ev> oem-config may be broken in its attempts to run -firstboot, investigating
<ev> ugh, and now it works as soon as I instrument it
<CIA-4> installation-guide: cjwatson * r490 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/install-methods/automatic-install.xml): Update URL to Red Hat Kickstart documentation.
<Riddell> cjwatson: attached
<cjwatson> ev: did you notice jibel's reply to bug 710582?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 710582 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashes after step 'Who are you' : segfault in libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.5.2 on AMD64" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<ev> I had not; thanks!
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r543 ubuntu/debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-4> iso-scan: cjwatson * r544 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1155 ubuntu/debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 2.37
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1156 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.37ubuntu1
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r353 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-powerpc-linux.c): merge from Debian 0.77
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r354 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.77ubuntu1
<highvoltage> ubiquity is crashing on the edubuntu iso, is that a common problem or an edubuntu specific problem?
<ev> highvoltage: can you pastebin /var/log/installer/debug and /var/log/syslog
<highvoltage> ok, I'll fire it up and do so
<highvoltage> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560705 <- I guess I should've looked at that before
<highvoltage> could that be because the ubiquity window is a different size on edubuntu than on ubuntu?
<highvoltage> and this is syslog, fwiw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560707
<superm1> that might be the same thing manjo was seeing the other day
<cjwatson> that doesn't look like a window size bug to me ...
<cjwatson> "column" refers to the data model
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1457 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog ubuntu-tasks/ubuntustudio-audio-plugins):
<CIA-4> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adjusting ubuntustudio-audio-plugins'
<CIA-4> tasksel: short description to work around LP #690560.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 690560 in tasksel "tasksel breaks if short descriptions contain commas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690560
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1458 ubuntu/debian/changelog: credit
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1459 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-01
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4497 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Don't show a resize grip on the panel.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4497 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Don't show a resize grip on the panel.
<cjwatson> oh bah, forgot, we need a ubiquity upload
<cjwatson> I'll look into that now ...
<ev> had one planned for today, but if you've got it, thanks
<cjwatson> oh, right, debian/rules update was already running :)
<cjwatson> anything else you want in it?
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4498 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.115ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.37ubuntu1, partman-btrfs 5ubuntu2,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-ext3 62ubuntu1, yaboot-installer 1.1.19ubuntu1.
<ev> nope
<ev> any thoughts on my question in #ubuntu-devel, by the way? (why didn't we use the desktop wallpaper for plymouth to limit the visual transition)
<ev> slowly working through the workitem for showing plymouth between ubiquity and gdm, and it looks a bit odd, given the current arrangement
<cjwatson> I'm guessing it made it *really really* obvious when the resolutions didn't match up
<cjwatson> even more painfully so than now
<cjwatson> but I don't actually know
<ev> perhaps this just fell through the cracks?
<cjwatson> not sure, AIUI the plymouth image we were given was deliberate
<cjwatson> Scott or tseliot might remember
<ev> indeed, I think my plan of attack will be to ask Scott when he wakes up, and potentially follow up with design@
<cjwatson> bear in mind though
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4499 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.13
<cjwatson> that if you do that, it's going to look weird on the grub/plymouth interface
<ev> can you elaborate on that? Are you referring to the aubergine hue given to the grub menu?
<cjwatson> (a) grub potentially has a more limited colour depth (b) the desktop wallpaper probably won't look good in the event that the user shows the menu
<ev> right
<cjwatson> (because it'll be visually noisier)
<cjwatson> I think we should probably have a different image choice for the plymouth-between-ubiquity-and-gdm case
<ev> hmm
<cjwatson> personally I'd rather that we think of the boot-time backgrounds as being coordinated rather than strictly identical
<cjwatson> because they do sometimes have different things going on on top of them
<ev> perhaps we could just leave the root window largely intact between ubiquity and gdm?
<ev> good point
<cjwatson> I thought there was a patch floating around somewhere to do kind of the opposite of what we do on dm startup
<cjwatson> gdm preserves the framebuffer contents on startup
<cjwatson> you want the other half of that, leave them intact on shutdown too
<ev> so the reverse of -nr
<cjwatson> (gdm> or X, I can't remember where the division of labour lies)
<cjwatson> you'd want -nr plus something else for ubiquity-dm, and just -nr for gdm
<ev> right
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-02
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4500 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Append to the timezone model using the correct types (LP: #702898).
<ev> preparing another upload
<ev> speak now if you want anything in it
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4501 trunk/debian/real-po/ (63 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4502 trunk/ (123 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4503 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.14
<ev> cjwatson: Cody is seemingly accurately pointing out in bug 707749 that debian_support.Version (lp:usb-creator r320) is not applicable for comparing releases.  I just want to get an idea of your motivation behind using it before addressing the bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707749 in usb-creator "ValueError: Invalid version string" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707749
<ev> distribution releases, that is
<cjwatson> ew
<cjwatson> yeah, ok, it was a bit of a cheat
<cjwatson> if he's managed to construct something that actually breaks it then I suppose we need to roll our own :-/
<cjwatson> (though looks like usb-creator needs a bit of work to understand that .disk/info anyway, if I'm understanding correctly?)
<ev> indeed
<ev> so much for the "ripping to bootloader out of the CD" idea.  I don't think it's going to work unless we set -hard-disk-boot in genisoimage, which we haven't.
<ev> assuming I understand the El Tortio specification correctly
<cjwatson> sorry, which idea?
<ev> pulling the bootloader off the ISO to avoid syslinux/grub version incompatibilities
<ev> my thought was some combination of geteltorito + syslinux and memdisk might work
<cjwatson> isohybrid does some mangling which I think is roughly equivalent to ending up with -hard-disk-boot
<cjwatson> you might find dumpet helpful if you're playing with this
<ev> neat, thanks
<cjwatson> I think that the -hard-disk-boot stuff only governs header bits, and doesn't necessarily require different contents
<cjwatson> so in principle it ought to be possible to twiddle it after the fact
<ev> oh? Maybe I'm misunderstanding the problem entirely then, as surely the value of that doesn't pass through to the boot code that geteltorito extracts, so perhaps the boot is failing for a different reason entirely
<cjwatson> I think the way I would approach this would be to compare what you need to do with what isohybrid is doing (probably using dumpet), and try to work out which of the differences are relevant
<ev> indeed, will do.  Thanks
<superm1> ev, i thought the worry about grub version incompatibilities went away when the CDs switched to grub by usb-creator just dd'ing boot.img and core.img?
<cjwatson> but the CDs haven't switched to grub and it continues to be really hard
<cjwatson> I'm still working on it, but emulating enough of gfxboot to be acceptable is a pain in the ass
<superm1> ah, i wasn't sure how far along you were with it.
<ev> hm, some combination of the following may work: 1) write the small bootloader used to find isolinux to the MBR, 2) find out the LBA of isolinux.bin and write it to offset 432, 3) profit?
<ev> something to play with tomorrow
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1195 ubuntu/ (73 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.60
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-03
<cjwatson> 00:19 <xil> oh no, I remember Windows doing a system diagnostic once when it booted, after grub stopped working, and I think it said something about deleting root.disk. I hope not
<cjwatson> ev: ^- reasons to be cautious about Wubi as default :-/  (the above appears to be true)
<highvoltage> ouch
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r56 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mount.d/btrfs): Make sure subvolumes are world-readable.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4504 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Ignore "Not Available" strings in dmidecode output (LP: #711968).
<ev> interesting
<CIA-4> ubiquity: jriddell * r4505 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): frontend/kde_ui.py use new KDE wallpaper
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-04
<CIA-4> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r57 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 5ubuntu3
<zalg> how do I start the ubuntu installer from the mounted -o loop official ubuntu.iso ?
<highvoltage> you don't
<zalg> how helpful
<zalg> why ?
<highvoltage> because it won't work, it depends on more than just running ubiquity itself
#ubuntu-installer 2011-02-06
<JyZyXEL> how do i tell the installer .disk is not at ./disk/
<JyZyXEL> /.disk/
<superm1> JyZyXEL, .disk/casper-uuid matches the uuid in casper/initrd.lz, so one way is to fix the uuid in that initrd
<superm1> there is a helper script distributed with casper called casper-new-uuid that can help you with this
<JyZyXEL> how would this help?
<superm1> well i guess it depends on your scenario, i assumed it was picking the wrong partition to boot
<superm1> and you had two partitions with livefs's
<JyZyXEL> no there is no .disk on my install media
<superm1> if you just don't want it to test that uuid at all and boot it any way, casper supports a kernel command line option "ignore_uuid"
<JyZyXEL> its .disk.ubuntu
<superm1> casper makes some assumptions that it will be .disk, so you might have to rename that
<JyZyXEL> yeah where do i have to go rename that
<superm1> just rename the directory on your media and reburn the media if possible
<JyZyXEL> rename to what?
<superm1> mv .disk.ubuntu .disk
<JyZyXEL> i can't it collides
<JyZyXEL> debian installer uses .disk
<superm1> you can try to change some of the casper scripts and that will get you booting, but there are other parts of the ubiquity install process that still rely on the directory being .disk
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-30
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5146 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): src/panel/panel.c: Update indicator ABI to 7. (LP: #922052)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5147 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.14
<brendand> is there a known issue with the server installer? it's failing just after tasksel for me
<brendand> the error's not very clear
<brendand> this is on an i386 system
<cjwatson> brendand: can I see logs?
<brendand> cjwatson - i'm just getting them now
<brendand> cjwatson - i'll get the full log if need be, but last few lines are about 'package doesn't exist'
<brendand> libnewt0.52
<brendand> ext2-modules
<brendand> efi-modules
<cjwatson> I need the full log
<brendand> ok
<cjwatson> those snippets aren't relevant, sorry
<brendand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822408/
<cjwatson> unmet dependencies, not an installer bug
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> brendand: what was the task you picked?
<brendand> Daviey - everything but VM host
<brendand> Daviey - shouldn't each task be independent?
<Daviey> brendand: Hmm, i suppose it probably should.  I don't think it was a use case we planned or tested for ;)
<brendand> Daviey - ok
<Daviey> brendand: Please can you raise a bug, explaining what you did?
<brendand> Daviey - against?
<Daviey> just raise it against 'Ubuntu'
<brendand> ok
<Daviey> tasksel is where you are seeing it, but it wouldn't seem to be a bug with that.. i don't think
<Daviey> Once we've triaged it, we'll add more things for the 'against' no doubt.
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/923681
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 923681 in ubuntu "Server install fails when selecting everything but VM host from tasksel" [Undecided,New]
<Daviey> brendand: ok, thanks - tracking
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5148 trunk/tests/ (4 files): The coding: line must come after the #! line, not before.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5149 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkwidgets.py ubiquity/nm.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Cope with stricter dbus.Byte.__str__ implementation in dbus-python 1.0.0
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #922988).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5150 trunk/ (.bzrignore debian/changelog debian/clean debian/rules): Remove test suite debris on clean.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5151 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.15
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1618 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 and armhf/omap4 to 3.2.0-1405 kernels.
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1619 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu102
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1331 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: Rebuild against current lts-backport-oneiric kernel.
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1332 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.32-219 kernels.
<CIA-28> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1333 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.14
<cjwatson> ev: when you have a chance, please can I have a build of wubi/lucid r194?
<cjwatson> for 10.04.4
#ubuntu-installer 2012-01-31
<jibel> did something change with username preseeding in ubiquity (2.9.15 or 2.9.14 ) ?
<jibel> could it be the change in casper 1.302 ?
<jibel> since today, automatic ubiquity with preseeding stops at 'who are you'
<cjwatson> casper's more likely, but hmm
<cjwatson> is there a bug for this?
<jibel> no, I just found it.
<jibel> I'll file one
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: I am seeing a crash with /usr/lib/ubiquity/panel, but I can't file a bug with apport as this gets uninstalled before the user login (and apport) is available.
<cjwatson> GrueMaster: I don't really know much about that code
<cjwatson> ev wrote it
<ev> GrueMaster: you should be able to file a bug against it just fine as it crashes. apport should be available in the live system.
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I can't file a bug with the crash report properly as the package is uninstalled.  Reinstalling the package doesn't seem to help.
<ev> if it's not, that's a problem with your seed
 * antarus hates apport ;p
<GrueMaster> oem-config-remove removes the package prior to user login.
<GrueMaster> It is during this stage that the bug happens I think.
<ev> oem-config-remove just removes ubiquity.
<ev> oh
<ev> I see what you're saying
<ev> apols, multitasking
<ogra_> heh
<GrueMaster> ev: you and me both.
<GrueMaster> Gah. 7 conversations and 5 milestone installations currently going on. Hard to keep focus.
<ev> GrueMaster: do you have a file in /var/crash for this?
<GrueMaster> yes
<ev> so installing ubiquity-frontend-gtk should let you file that. Are you saying that even with that package installed apport is complaining?
<ev> if so, what's the error message?
<GrueMaster> Reinstalling that package, apport now says the program has changed since the crash.
<ev> what's the exact error message?
<GrueMaster> The apport error?  "The problem cannot be reported.  The problem happened with the program /usr/lib/ubiquity/panel which changed since then."
<GrueMaster> The crash file doesn't have much info, other than a Signal 11 and then a crash dump.
<GrueMaster> Is there a way to break open a crash file?
<ev> apport-retrace
<GrueMaster> Heh, I don't think that has existed on arm for a few releases.
<GrueMaster> I'll install it and see what I can do.
<ev> well, you could always install the debug symbols by hand
<ev> use apport-unpack to split apart the crash report
<ev> and manually generate a backtrace with the core file
<GrueMaster> Joy.
<ev> gotta run
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Any plans to update to live-build ~a35 or newer in 12.04?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: not right now, but maybe if given a reason :)
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, We're interested in http://live.debian.net/gitweb?p=live-build.git;a=commitdiff;h=d90c311ef937a95ead004142c1d0740eca313a0a
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, and we're also interested in getting us using the same version of live-build as shipped in Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> sure, I can probably have a look after a2.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-01
<jibel> wubi download disk images from the wrong url
<jibel> I filed bug 924752
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924752 in wubi "wubi r255 - Ubuntu Desktop failed to install from disk image - wrong download url" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924752
<cjwatson> argh
<cjwatson> it's meant to have a fallback ...
<cjwatson> ev: ^- please could you look at this?  judging by my inbox I have at least one or two other milestone criticals :(
<cjwatson> and I don't know the background task machinery that's being invoked here
<ev> cjwatson: sure thing
<cjwatson> lifesaver
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 924437 seems invalid to me but I'm not 100% certain
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924437 in ubiquity "Welcome screen release notes link points to ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924437
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've posted some comments
<cjwatson> it's either invalid or reassign-elsewhere depending on the details
<bdmurray> cjwatson: also ubi-language.py has _ver = '11.10' in it
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> it's only a fallback but yes
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5152 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py): Bump fallback Ubuntu version number in ubi-language to 12.04.
<bdmurray> Isn't there a ubiquity bug regarding handling errors with downloading updates better?
<bdmurray> ah bug 876298
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 876298 in update-manager "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<bdmurray> would the proposed fix in bug 876298 help with corrupted packages, bug 922949, at all?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 876298 in update-manager "[MASTER] We need to better handle external payloads (Flash, msttcorefonts) not being available." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876298
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 922949 in ubiquity "installer carshed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922949
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-02
<GrueMaster> Just out of curiosity, why do we have th camera module in ubiquity/oem-config?  lightdm doesn't appear to use it.
<antarus> Ubuntu doesn't support face recognition as an auth method? :)
<GrueMaster> Not that I know of (cool as it may be).
<charlie-tca> GrueMaster: can you think of any other difficult questions?
<charlie-tca> :)
<GrueMaster> Always.
<GrueMaster> But most of them can't be repeated in public.  :P
<GrueMaster> dmesg
<GrueMaster> oops
<charlie-tca> heh
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5153 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Behave a little more usefully when running over ssh with X forwarding
<CIA-2> ubiquity: such that ubiquity is unable to talk to NetworkManager. This
<CIA-2> ubiquity: configuration isn't actually supported, but is occasionally useful for
<CIA-2> ubiquity: debugging so it helps to be able to start ubiquity at the very least.
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r620 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> partman-auto: Close mount's fds 6 and 7 when running within an
<CIA-2> partman-auto: open_dialog/close_dialog pair, so that if ntfs-3g is in use it doesn't
<CIA-2> partman-auto: keep those fds open in the background and cause havoc (LP: #912031).
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5154 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Configure the target system to disable installation of Recommends if
<CIA-2> ubiquity: base-installer/install-recommends is preseeded to false (LP: #918401).
<CIA-2> partman-auto: cjwatson * r621 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 93ubuntu19
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5155 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu39,
<CIA-2> ubiquity: partman-auto 93ubuntu19.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5156 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.16
<bdmurray> stgraber: you'd mentioned that "EXT2-fs (loop1): error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referenced: 255209" were likely hardware errors for people using wubi correct?
<stgraber> bdmurray: indeed, the key part here being the (loop1) where loop0 is the squashfs from the install media and loop1 is the disk image on the ntfs partition
<stgraber> bdmurray: and the error could be from either: hardware => ntfs => ext2
<stgraber> I'd think most likely ntfs, could be hardware and unlikely to be ext2 (though definitely not impossible)
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<bdmurray> Has anybody looked at unetbootin and how it setups up the installer?
<bdmurray> I ask because there might be a relationship between unetbootin and ext2_lookup errors
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-03
<whiteheat> hi, anybody had issues installing oneiric? Works fine from live CD, then install, then reboot, then wont start X as it cant find driver for nvidia
<whiteheat> tried modprobing nv and nouveau driver, failed. Tried compiling module, fails - suspect it is due to not being a 2.6 kernel, but a 3.0 kernel
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5157 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Don't display "Ready when you are..." when the installer isn't actually
<CIA-2> ubiquity: waiting for user actions.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5158 trunk/ (78 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: When waiting for user actions, just hide the progress bar and associated
<CIA-2> ubiquity: widgets rather than displaying "Ready when you are...", to avoid
<CIA-2> ubiquity: confusion associated with a progress bar being displayed when the system
<CIA-2> ubiquity: is in fact waiting for user input (LP: #670409, #925427).
<stgraber> cjwatson: hi! I have what should hopefully be a quick and easy partitioning question for you ;) Yesterday I got access to the upgraded version of one of my datacenter servers (personal one) and it came with 2x3TB hard disks. I'm trying to install Precise on it having the system and bootloader/boot partitions in a software RAID1. My initial try with a regular ext4 partition over RAID1 (as I'd do with a non-GPT disk) made grub fail and I'
<cjwatson> truncated at "made grub fail and I'"
<stgraber> gah
<stgraber> made grub fail and I'm now trying to understand what I need to change to make it work ;)
<cjwatson> Hm.  Sounds like we have a grub bug to fix then ...
<cjwatson> You can often debug this kind of thing in userspace with grub-probe
<stgraber> so what I currently have on both disks is a 1GB RAID1 partition and a 1.5TB RAID1 partition. The first one (md0) contains an ext4 filesystem used for /boot and the second one (md1) is an LVM PV used for the system. Is that supposed to work on GPT or am I missing something?
<cjwatson> That should in principle all work on GPT, yes.
<cjwatson> Maybe we have a lurking 32-bit variable somewhere or something.
<cjwatson> In fact if you only have 1.5TB in use then it should *definitely* work.
<stgraber> ok, will do another install using that and then grab whatever you need to debug (the disks are blank, so I'm currently limited to a rescue system running kvm on the disks)
<cjwatson> Does GRUB fail to install or fail to boot?
<stgraber> fail to install, complaining about embedding space IIRC
<cjwatson> Did you create a BIOS Boot Partition?
<cjwatson> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#BIOS-installation
<stgraber> ok, that's what I'm missing then. Can I create that on top of software RAID1?
<cjwatson> I think it needs to be directly on GPT
<cjwatson> In your situation I'd probably create one on each disk
<stgraber> right, then run grub-install twice to make sure both would work (degraded boot)?
<cjwatson> grub-install ought to be run to both disks, yes
<bdmurray> ev: could you look at bug 925779?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925779 in wubi "Wubi shouldn't fail when uninstalling if the BCD entry is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925779
<ev> bdmurray: I don't have time to fix it right now, but I've triaged it
<ev> bcbc's point is correct
<bdmurray> ev: it sounds to me like he is personally stuck though
<bdmurray> ev: which is too bad since he does lots of wubi bug triage
<ev> okay, followed u
<ev> up
<bdmurray> ev: great, thanks
<ev> no problem
<bdmurray> stgraber: have you seen bug 924998?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924998 in network-manager "no dns resolution when wireless connection is enabled by ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924998
<stgraber> bdmurray: that'd be one of cyphermox
<cyphermox> I'll get to it soon
<stgraber> bdmurray: one thing that'd usually be useful on top of the current attachments would be /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and something checking where /etc/resolv.conf points to (and more importantly, making sure it's a symlink)
<stgraber> (in this case, I'd expect the syslog to contain enough information to figure this out, but having the extra information directly from apport would be nice)
<bdmurray> stgraber: for ubiquity or more packages than just it?
<stgraber> bdmurray: whenever we deal with something network related, so ubiquity, NetworkManager, resolvconf and ifupdown at least
<bdmurray> stgraber: there is a general attach_network function in apport that could gather that and then be used by ubiquity and other pacakges
<stgraber> that sounds good
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I was looking at bug 912031 and noticed that partman-auto information isn't included in ubiquity bug reports.  I could add it in the apport package hook but do you think needing that info comes up often?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 912031 in partman-auto "ubiquity crashed with TypeError in partman_column_name(): argument of type 'NoneType' is not iterable" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912031
<cjwatson> bdmurray: /var/log/partman is included
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I can't think what other information you might be talking about
<bdmurray> cjwatson: package version information sorry
<bdmurray> cjwatson: it doesn't appear in Dependencies.txt
<cjwatson> bdmurray: Not needed, it's part of the ubiquity binary package, not a separate .deb
<cjwatson> partman-auto is only a udeb so ubiquity can't depend on it in the usual way
<cjwatson> see the "Automatic update of included source packages" stuff in ubiquity's changelog
<cjwatson> But we fix bugs in the included source packages rather than forking them for ubiquity
<cjwatson> It's a slightly odd arrangement but it works :)
<bdmurray> sure but then "This bug was fixed in the package partman-auto - 93ubuntu19" isn't very helpful
<cjwatson> That's OK
<cjwatson> Because, I mean, it *was*
<cjwatson> it's not IME worth the effort of adding ubiquity tasks, and I generally leave an explicit comment in the odd case where users might get confused
<cjwatson> generally speaking it doesn't seem to have been a problem
<bdmurray> I guess I could write a bug pattern for partman_column_name and ubiquity version < 2.9.16
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ubiquity versions and the versions of its included sources map one-to-one, so that kind of transformation is safe, yes
<bdmurray> I think the challenge is getting from reading bug 9120931 seeing the changelog entry and *knowing* how ubiquity is built to find out which version of ubiquity it was fixed in
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to comment explicitly on hot bugs to that effect, but I don't think we need it in general
<cjwatson> unless you're talking about doing it automatically, in which case we could build some kind of lookup table from ubiquity's source history
<bdmurray> I'll think about it more
<bdmurray> stgraber: I have a system experiencing bug 645449 if there is something useful I could do / gather
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<stgraber> bdmurray: do you happen to have a reproducable way of triggering it?
<bdmurray> stgraber: Using the keyboard to move up and down in the layout choice multiple times seems to do it for me
<bdmurray> stgraber: I've recreated it more than once
<stgraber> bdmurray: good, that was the biggest issue with that bug, being able to actually reproduce it somewhat reliably ;)
<stgraber> bdmurray: can you try it with ubiquity in debug mode?
<bdmurray> also bug 913779 has a good description
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 913779 in ubiquity "Fail to choose keyboard type when installing Precise on Macbook Air 4,1 (dup-of: 645449)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913779
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 645449 in ubiquity "Ubiquity hangs at Keyboard layout if you use keyboard to navigate / select" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645449
<stgraber> bdmurray: indeed, that's a pretty good description. Other than looking for a python stack trace in the usual logs, I can't think about something else that'd be useful at this point, but it might be worth actually targeting the bug for beta-1
<stgraber> bdmurray: my plan is to switch to 90% installer work (bug fixing) post feature freeze (with the remaining 10% being networking bugs), so I'll be sure to look at this one (especially as Danial Stoni has been poking me quite a few times, on LP, IRC, direct e-mail and through the Ubuntu CH mailing list ...)
<bdmurray> stgraber: this is all I see in debug
<bdmurray> /usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/misc.py:572: UserWarning: set_indicator_keymaps: this function currently does not work
<stgraber> right, this one is expected (we explicitly turned it off in the code) and shouldn't be the source of the problem (because we changed it in Oneiric and the bug was already there long before)
<bdmurray> stgraber: I've added a screenshot of syslog
<bdmurray> cjwatson: there are actually a couple of bugs with 2.9.16 still crashing in ubi-partman
<bdmurray> bug 926248 and bug 926150
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926248 in ubiquity "daily current 3rd Feb. doesn't allow 'select other method' on setup menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926248
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926150 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crush on disk partitioning ( unable to load list )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926150
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I'd be surprised if there weren't - that's a large amount of code to crash in
<cjwatson> I'll look at those at some point but it's Friday evening :)
<cjwatson> ok, so I guess I didn't entirely manage to figure out why on earth None values are sneaking in there
<cjwatson> (I realise now you're talking about the exact same symptom rather than just any crash in ubi-partman, which is what I thought you meant at first ...
<cjwatson> )
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5159 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/parted_server.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Mark file descriptors used for communication with parted_server
<CIA-2> ubiquity: FD_CLOEXEC.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: ^- wasn't necessary to fix Kate's system, but was one of the things I found as a possibility when debugging it; we'll see if that helps
<cjwatson> basically the same kind of fix in a slightly different place
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it, thanks
<bdmurray> stgraber: is the boot screen where you choose try ubuntu and keyboard and languages customizable?  bug 924901
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924901 in casper "xubuntu live shows ubuntu's boot screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924901
<stgraber> bdmurray: I'm not sure. Edubuntu simply doesn't have that screen. Anyway, it's most likely a gfxboot question more than a casper question (unless I don't understand which purple screen he's talking about)
<bdmurray> I interpret keyboard + man to mean the gfxboot screen
<stgraber> right, so that's the screen shown before the menu (unless you don't press anything, then you boot directly). So should definitely be re-assigned to gfxboot, as for the config, I really have no idea.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-04
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5160 trunk/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/01oem-config-udeb):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Restore finish-install's title after installing the oem-config frontend
<CIA-2> ubiquity: (LP: #925155).
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5161 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Avoid duplicate call to osextras.find_on_path('check-language-support').
<antarus> sometimes I wonder if cjwatson sleeps
<cjwatson> sometimes so do I
<cjwatson> oh yes, your netcfg patch.  coffee first then I'll review it
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, stgraber already assigned it to himself
<cjwatson> stgraber: antarus' patch in bug 917905 LGTM - feel free to go ahead if it passed your tests
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 917905 in netcfg "netcfg hang bug in autoconfig.c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917905
<GrueMaster> stgraber: I'm seeing an oddity today that I haven't seen before in netboot.  When it gets to the kernel, I get:   in-target:   Temporary failure resolving 'mirror.gruenet'
<antarus> oh excellent ;)
<GrueMaster> Only when installing the kernel & headers packages.  If I go to a shell and chroot into the target, it works fine.
<stgraber> cjwatson, antarus: yep looks good to me too, I just need to fix the automated IPv6 tester to actually work properly with precise, hopefully that'll be all tested and uploaded next week
<stgraber> GrueMaster: I noticed something similar on a machine today, assumed it was my DNS server being buggy as it was for the past two weeks but maybe it wasn't ...
<GrueMaster> I show no weirdness on my firewall system, so that isn't it.  And like I said, I can jump into a shell and run the apt commands manually fine.
<GrueMaster> I wonder if the pools are corrupted again.
<antarus> GrueMaster: hey
<antarus> GrueMaster: we hit a similar issue today
<antarus> GrueMaster: we think it is a bug in a recent resolvconf update
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Possible.
<antarus> basically resolvconf replaces /etc/resolv.conf with a symlink
<antarus> I think there is a preseed to work around it
 * antarus doens't think we haev a bug for it yet
<stgraber> I'll try to have a look this weekend then ... if it's indeed resolvconf, the bug will get assigned to me anyway ;)
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  Looking at the link, it just points to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf.  So unless the target fs is wonky, it should be ok (nless the file is regenerated constantly).
<stgraber> though the last upload was supposed to make resolvconf do the right thing for chroots (including the d-i install target). d-i writes /etc/resolv.conf but IIRC netcfg was updated to write deal with the symlink properly AND since the latest resolvconf, the symlink is relative so should work even with something that doesn't understand the symlink
<stgraber> anyway, the fact that /target is fine when you chroot to it is a bit annoying when debugging ;)
<antarus> stgraber: I think the main problem was that it was broken for some small time period that caused apt to fail, and then manual checking it would look fine, etc...
<GrueMaster> yep.  very.
<GrueMaster> antarus: That doesn't explain why I can get through an entire install, only to fail at the kernel package (which is very consistent here).
<stgraber> antarus: yeah, I'll have to look at an install log to see exactly what's going on. I know exactly what resolvconf does but resolvconf alone should be fine in that case, it's probably some conflict/race with what netcfg is doing
<stgraber> GrueMaster: it failed at the exact same place for me, so there's indeed something odd going on right before d-i tries to install the kernel
<cjwatson> base-installer might need to be extended to bind-mount /run or similar
<antarus> my co-worker filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/926447
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 926447 in resolvconf "New resolvconf interacts badly with something in installs" [Undecided,New]
<antarus> hopefully he will attach more information ;)
<stgraber> assigned the bug to me and bumped to critical (we are quite a few who've hit that exact issue, so I think it's fair to assume it's not caused by our local environment)
<cjwatson> bdmurray,stgraber: I'm dealing with that Xubuntu boot image bug now.  GIMP python-fu is my new best friend.
<cjwatson> (Hi, I'd like to programmatically transform the colour palette of this indexed image ...)
<stgraber> sounds fun ;)
<cjwatson> If I take the aubergine-based Ubuntu image, set saturation to 0, and then scale the value linearly from 0 to 1, it seems to come out looking OK
<cjwatson> I hadn't previously known that there are RGB<->HSV conversion functions in the Python standard library!
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5162 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py scripts/plugininstall.py): Stop filtering warnings from the apt module which are no longer emitted.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5163 trunk/ (28 files in 8 dirs): PEP-8 import ordering.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-02-05
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1620 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-14 kernels.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1621 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu103
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1621 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge 20101020ubuntu103, uploaded without pushing to bzr
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1622 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu104
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-29
<infinity> xnox: Do you have a full d-i checkout you can grep for me?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or you?
<xnox> infinity: sure.
 * infinity is trying to figure out what evil perpetrates the /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/driver-policy hack.
<xnox> hmm....
 * xnox has debian d-i checkout and only partial ubuntu one. grepping debian one.
<infinity> Debian should be fine, it comes from there.
<infinity> It was tbm who added it long ago, apparently.
<cjwatson> I do
<cjwatson> base-installer IIRC
<infinity> But damned if I can sort out what component.
<cjwatson> Yeah
<infinity> Ah-ha.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> My memory of d-i is a pretty good grep substitute :)
<infinity> It's a bit disturbing, really.
<infinity> Do you remember things like your parents' names, or your own shoe size?
<xnox> base-installer/library.sh
<xnox> cjwatson: beats ack-grep --shell driver-policy
<infinity> Right, so THAT's the source of the "crypt root no workie on ARM" bug.
<cjwatson> infinity: birthdays are always the killer for me ...
<cjwatson> thank google for calendars
<infinity> cjwatson: Going to v-done my initramfs-tools upload after some back and forth with a user.
<infinity> cjwatson: Who installed in expert mode on x86 and intentionally chose 'dep'. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: So, he's all fixed up now.
<infinity> cjwatson: And the ARM portion of those bugs is this base-installer default, not initramfs-tools.
<cjwatson> fair enough
<infinity> I wonder if I should bother changing the base-installer thing, or just tell QA to preseed the value they want.
<infinity> cjwatson: Feel free to promote that one whenever.  We need it to not regress cryptroot on the lts-quantal kernels.
<infinity> (Or any early boot keyboard support)
<cjwatson> which, initramfs-tools?
<infinity> Yeah.
<cjwatson> bug 1066376 is still open in raring, I see
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066376 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066376
<infinity> Lies.
<cjwatson> Ah, heh, OK :)
<cjwatson> Promoted
<infinity> It was reopened when it failed to fix the ARM issue, which is actually the base-installer thing.
<infinity> So, yeah.  Tasks twiddled, all good now.
<ogra_> sigh ... bug 1109029
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1109029 in udev (Ubuntu) "Depend on linux-initramfs-tools" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1109029
<ogra_> do we plan to ever support dracut ?
<infinity> Some day, we may bend to the pressure and switch.  That day isn't today.
<ogra_> yeah, and surely not this release
<xnox> I think the day we run upstrat in initramfs is closer.
<xnox> I think the day we run upstart in initramfs is closer.
<ogra_> though i guess we'll inherit from debian here nontheless
<infinity> maks is getting closer to throwing his hands in the air and ditching initramfs-tools upstream and joining the dark side.
<ogra_> shudder
<infinity> xnox: I'm still really not sure I grasp the drive for event-based-initramfs.
<infinity> I mean, if initramfs had to do anything more complex than "mount a filesystem", maybe.  But the whole point is to get in and out as quickly as possible.
<ogra_> well, execpt that they arent anymore for just mount filesystem
<infinity> I have a feeling it's one of those specs that started out as a drunken joke.
<ogra_> +a
<ogra_> you have decryption crap, lvm, raid ...
<xnox> infinity: true. So it's to fix the bug of arbitrary nested filesystems case, e.g. lvm's LUKS and RAID-1+0
<infinity> ogra_: Eh, I dunno.  The primary prupose is still to find and mount root.
<ogra_> evil console setups with cyrillic utf-8
<infinity> ogra_: crypt, lvm, raid, is all just finding and mounting root.
<xnox> but I'm not sure what else we need it for.
<infinity> xnox: I'm not sure I even understand how any of that needs upstart.  We have udev.
<ogra_> infinity, well, thats for the day when we move the rootfs into initrd ;)
<infinity> Besides, every time the initrd grows, ogra_ loses hair.
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<xnox> infinity: so the problem with udev is timeouts. you cannot launch get_luks_password() and wait for to return.
<infinity> xnox: But you can ask udev to launch it for you when all the bits are in place.
<xnox> because udev have something like 30s timeout & there was something of udev not being able to communicate with plymouth/tty
<ogra_> "Marking as high as this bug makes dracut impossible to install."
<infinity> xnox: Layering upstart on top of udev when your entire usecase is "waiting for devices" is adding complexity where you don't need it.
<ogra_> *sigh*
<xnox> infinity: true.
<infinity> xnox: udev's really, really good at waiting for devices and triggering on events.
<xnox> yeah, not so good at waiting for user input and/or have global timeout, e.g. "i give up we have broken system"
<xnox> aka no root found....
<infinity> That's okay, mountall is a little TOO good at that. :P
<xnox> infinity: but I see your point, we can totally make this work with udev alone and enough tinkering.
<xnox> infinity: =DDDDDDDDDD
 * infinity shakes his fist at complaints about /tmp every third boot.
<infinity> I DON'T HAVE A SEPARATE /tmp YOU SILLY THING.
<xnox> yeah, I'm confused about those /tmp.
<ogra_> get one then !
<xnox> slangasek is not in this channel....
<infinity> xnox: Good, then we can talk smack.
<xnox> hehe =)
<xnox> infinity: this channel is logged mind you ;-)
<infinity> Sure, but then it's delayed smack.
<xnox> "Lately, dracut gathered the ability to use systemd as process 1 in the initramfs. [3]"
<infinity> Yeah, I'm not sure that makes it a good idea.
<infinity> (I'm not saying it's an awful idea either, but it's unnecessary bloat on some platforms we happen to be paying lots of attention to lately)
<xnox> there is also an os-release file specific to initramfs vs real-system
<infinity> xnox: Yes, I noticed that.  Signs that your implementation may be broken.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-01-31
<mpt> xnox, did you ever see this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2012-November/001150.html
<infinity> mpt: A preseed of "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect" (that is, a blank selection) should probably solve his issue.
<infinity> mpt: Oh, except we have ubuntu-standard in standard, and I bet the installer runs "taskel -ris" or "tasksel -nris", which will pick up those priorities regardless.
 * mpt doesn't know what tasksel is :-)
<infinity> mpt: His only hope may be to skip tasksel entirely, if he's that offended by out standard set.
<infinity> mpt: tasksel is a curses GUI for picking tasks.  It's also the last thing you see on a d-i or server install.
<infinity> mpt: But when run with flags like -r -i -s, etc, it installs everything of priority required, important, standard, respectively.
<infinity> mpt: Which *could* be what's happening when people frustratedly try to not install the standard task and get it anyway.
<infinity> (Wild conjecture, it's 2am, and I can't be bothered to hunt the relevant code)
<infinity> That said, I'm unconvinced it's much of a problem to install standard by default.  It's trivial for people to remove it with a late_command if they're really offended by it, or to hack d-i.
<mpt> Ah, so that's the bit where you check a [*] checkbox for things like "Web server"
<infinity> Right.
<cjwatson> mpt: I think I already sorted him out by private mail
<mpt> ah, ok
<cjwatson> copied my answer to the list now
<cjwatson> (for the record, with preseeding: "tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks string standard")
<mpt> thanks
<xnox> neat preseed value.
<superm1> cjwatson: would you mind looking at the approach in bug 1105289? in order to make our oem image in time we're probably going to have to (at least temporarily) fork grub-installer/ubiquity w/ it, but it would be better if the same thing would eventually be landing upstream for next time we resync
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105289 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Raring) "Factory Installation w/ secure boot needs a force flag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105289
<cjwatson> actually I'd rather not introduce new interface for this in that way, because the plan is to make grub-install just install the SB image automatically on UEFI systems
<stgraber> superm1: can't you just preseed the additional -signed packages and a late command doing "grub-install --uefi-secure-boot"? may be easier on maintenance than forking ubiquity/grub-installer
<superm1> cjwatson: Ok, that sounds like a better solution indeed. any particular reason that you didn't do that initially?
<cjwatson> superm1: didn't think of it; when I did think of it, didn't have time
<superm1> ah
<cjwatson> Steve suggested it at UDS and I took a work item
<cjwatson> it's on my list for 13.04 / 12.04.3
<superm1> great to hear, thanks
<superm1> stgraber: that's a good point, i'll have to look into it to see if it's workable for us
<johnsterdotcom> I'm trying to use automatic-ubiquity to automate a 12.04 install. I've passed it a preseed file with ever so many 'd-i ...' commands, but I'm still not able to install/remove some packages, and my network is half-baked. Is there better (ie: more reliable) set of ubiquity-specific verbs I should be using? For instance, I've found 'ubiquity        ubiquity/keep-installed string icedtea6-plugin' ... that's what ma
<xnox> some are documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<xnox> note that typically tasksel is not running, so one cannot install/remove packages as easily.
<xnox> you can presseed ubiquity/success_command with something like 'in-target apt-get install pkgs..."
<johnsterdotcom> I'll look into that doc ... and the apt-get trick will be handy, absolutely
<johnsterdotcom> thank you
<johnsterdotcom> i am still having an issue where the /etc/network/interfaces file is has:
<johnsterdotcom> auto eth0
<johnsterdotcom> iface eth0 inet manual
<johnsterdotcom> but nothing else
<johnsterdotcom> is that a known issue?
<xnox> mine doesn't even have that. Only "auto lo"
<xnox> do you have network-manager installed?
<johnsterdotcom> yes
<xnox> not sure, how you got that. Unless that's how the network was configured during the install and got copied into the target?
<xnox> i'm not sure, how it ended up looking like that for you.
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/choose_interface select eth0
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/dhcp_timeout string 300
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_hostname string your_host_name
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_hostname seen true
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_domain string example.com
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_domain seen true
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/disable_dhcp boolean true
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/dhcp_failed note
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_nameservers string 192.168.10.12
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_ipaddress string 192.168.10.141
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_netmask string 255.255.255.0
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/get_gateway string 192.168.10.1
<johnsterdotcom> d-i netcfg/confirm_static boolean true
<johnsterdotcom> I assume it wants to edit /etc/network/interfaces and not the network-manager config
<xnox> is all of that for ubiquity preseed?
<johnsterdotcom> no there's quit a lot more.
<xnox> typically ubiquity preseed is very short. E.g http://paste.ubuntu.com/1595235/
<xnox> to rely on automatic networking configuration as usually that should just work with typical dhcp based networks....
<xnox> above preseed is used to automatically install ubiquity desktop cds in our jenkins lab.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-02-01
<cjwatson> I think this is a ubiquity bug - it always copies over /etc/network/interfaces from the live session, but casper causes that to include "manual" if you're netbooting
<xnox> =/
<xnox> how come this is not happening in jenkins/checkbox-satelite, or it does happen just not causing any problems?
<xnox> interesting.
<cjwatson> dunno
<cjwatson> they may have a different live session setup
<xnox> true.
<xnox> i'll poke them, next time I sync up with them.
<johnsterdotcom> what's the alternative to ubiquity?
<xnox> cjwatson: by the way, are you ok to try to include rsyslogd support in ubiquity cd.
<cjwatson> how do you mean?
<johnsterdotcom> so i am netbooting ....
<johnsterdotcom>  KERNEL B/5.556/fdva/vmlinuz
<johnsterdotcom>     APPEND auto=true priority=critical boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.137.1:/scratch/nfs/pxe/install/B/5.556/fdva ip=:::::eth0:dhcp initrd=B/5.556/fdva/initrd.lz automatic-ubiquity file=/cdrom/preseed/fdva.seed vga=791 --
<johnsterdotcom> i had originally had to edit the append line from 'ubiquity' to 'automatic-ubiquity' ... and I'm wondering if there a bug in ubiquity if there's some other alternative (say the traditional debian installer) that could be used instead of ubiquity
<cjwatson> you can certainly use the traditional debian-installer
<cjwatson> netboot images are linked from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/12.04/
<cjwatson> netbooting ubiquity has always been a bit patchy TBH
<johnsterdotcom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/388060
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 388060 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "netboot install of live CD results in unconfigured network interface" [Medium,Triaged]
<johnsterdotcom> so what if I wanted to execute the command 'rm /etc/network/interfaces' as one of the closing steps in the install, does ubiquity have a method for this?
<johnsterdotcom> d-i preseed/late_command string 'rm /etc/network/interfaces' , perhaps
<johnsterdotcom> have to go ... i'll post tomorrow how it went ... by hand, removing the interfaces file and restarting left the machine where I needed it.
<johnsterdotcom> Thanks for your help today
<pabs3> which part of the Ubuntu alternate installer code would be responsible for tunning this command? apt-get -o APT::Status-Fd=4 -o APT::Keep-Fds::=5 -o APT::Keep-Fds::=6 -q -y install minimal^ standard^
<pabs3> I'm trying to track down why this is happening: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000466.html
<infinity> pabs3: You may find this relevant: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2013-January/001185.html
<infinity> pabs3: Looks like your problem is simply that you're preseeding "multiselect" instead of "string" for your skip.
<infinity> Template: tasksel/skip-tasks
<infinity> Type: string
<infinity> Description: Which tasks should not be shown or installed
<infinity>  This can be preseeded to cause certain tasks to be neither shown nor
<infinity>  installed, as if they were not available.
<pabs3> I'm currently doing it slightly different to the post, using this (wasn't aware of skip-tasks yet): tasksel tasksel/first multiselect
<infinity> pabs3: Looking at the code, it should be a space-seperated list (if just breaks them up with a shell for loop)
<pabs3> which code is this?
<infinity> The code to tasksel.
<infinity> (Hence the preseeds starting with tasksel/*)
<infinity> Anyhow, "tasksel tasksel/skip-tasks string minimal standard" would skip attempts to install both, it looks like.
<pabs3> great, thanks
<pabs3> infinity: any idea if Ubuntu support pre-seeding via DHCP? http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs02.html.en#preseed-dhcp
<pabs3> using ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<antarus> wow that is a neat..uh...feature ;p
<cjwatson> infinity: Nothing actually cares about the template type you preseed, FWIW.
<cjwatson> pabs3: That's been around for quite a while (2009 or so, I think), so it should work in 12.04, yes.
<nuclearbob> can somebody tell me how to preseed a hostname in ubiquity? d-i netcfg/get_hostname string blarg doesn't seem to do it
<nuclearbob> I
<nuclearbob> 've also tried overwriting /root/etc/hostname in  a casper-bottom script, but that didn't seem to stick
<stgraber> nuclearbob: "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string blarg" is right, though you can't put it in a preseed file that's read from the network
<nuclearbob> stgraber: if I pack it into the initrd, should that work?
<stgraber> nuclearbob: yeah, or just passs netcfg/get_hostname=blarg as a kernel cmdline argument
<nuclearbob> stgraber: okay, I'll try that, thanks
<nuclearbob> stgraber: I passed netcfg/get_hostname=acer-veriton-04 as a kernel argument, and it shows up in /proc/cmdline, but the machine still appears to use ubuntu as the hostname
<johnsterdotcom> using ubiquity on netboot ... these commands seem to fail / not be executed ...
<johnsterdotcom> d-i preseed/late_command string 'rm /etc/network/interfaces'
<johnsterdotcom> ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string rm /etc/network/interfaces
<johnsterdotcom> d-i preseed/late_command string string echo "john was here" > /root/john-di.txt
<johnsterdotcom> ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string echo "john was here" > /root/john-ubiquity.txt
<johnsterdotcom> any idea why?
<johnsterdotcom> ubiquity/success_command: similar to preseed/late_command. Specify a command to be run when the install completes successfully (runs outside of /target, but /target is mounted when the command is invoked).
<johnsterdotcom> hmm
<cjwatson> johnsterdotcom: right, so you want /target/etc/network/interfaces rather than just /e/n/i ...
<cjwatson> also, you can't stack multiple commands that way - lines in a preseed file set a key in a database, they aren't a scpt
<cjwatson> *script
<cjwatson> so if you want multiple commands, something like:
<cjwatson> ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string first command; second command
<cjwatson> and don't put quotes around the whole command the way you did in your first late_command example
<johnsterdotcom> thank you ... i just learned that all the hard way ... but it is working now :)
<johnsterdotcom> looks like all my network configuration is for not as well ... the doc page for ubiquity is telling me straight-away that it's going to ignore netcfg operations
<johnsterdotcom> this is just the wrong tool for me, i think ... but don't have debian installer on the images i've inherited, so I'm doing my best
<johnsterdotcom> thanks for all this help
<johnsterdotcom> So I know there's a ubiquity/keep-installed key (from some other examples), but I don't see it documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation ... and I'm wanting to see if there's something like its inverse. Is there a listing of all available keys?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-28
<CarlFK> d-i keyboard-configuration/layoutcode string us - is that the same for wheezy?  (if not, any idea what is different concerning keyboard and language ?)
<cjwatson> I fear wheezy may still be on console-data.  see the wheezy installation guide
<cjwatson> locale configuration should be the same thing
<cjwatson> *same though
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> my deb-friend says "I think the alias is broken.. used the original... off we go."  good.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-29
<noiyu>  hello
<noiyu>  I have a problem with python, gobject and ubiquity, which crashes: paste.ubuntu.com/6837365
<noiyu>  I am on ubuntu 12.04 with the saucy lts enablement stack
<cjwatson> xnox: ^-
<noiyu> ?
<xnox> noiyu: i believe that code is correct and does work on precise.
<xnox> noiyu: it could point to .pyc or py corruption that may have happend to your installation media
<xnox> noiyu: i'd recommend downloading fresh media from http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.3/
<xnox> noiyu: and verifying the checksum of the image, and check if problems persist.
<xnox> noiyu: there is currently an ubiquity in testing with a few fixes.
<xnox> noiyu: you can fetch that from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<noiyu> thanks!
<noiyu> I am building my own distribution based on 12.04, and no that I am ready to release something, the installer fails.. not fun...
<noiyu> I tried with 2.10.28, which did not work either.
<noiyu> I tried to reinstall python-gi , but that did not work, too. I am also suffering from http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=707768 , may this be a coincidence?
<ubot2`> Debian bug 707768 in python-aptdaemon "software-properties-gtk doesn't start since last synaptic update" [Grave,Fixed]
<noiyu> ok, tried with 2.10.29, no change.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-01-30
<koiu> hello
<koiu> I want to customize the ubuntu installer so that the username generation does not show up, as I have made a custom distro with remastersys, with user already configured, so the things one enters it the uder generation dialog get ignored anyways. Is there an easy way to do this without hacking around in python code?
<koiu> *user
<ogra_> koiu, read up about "preseeding"
<koiu> thanks!
<cjwatson> infinity: I can has d-i upload?
<infinity> cjwatson: You can now, if you haven't already.
<cjwatson> infinity: ok, tell me whether you're doing it or I am :)
<infinity> cjwatson: It's already done.
<infinity> Aaand, it failed.
<infinity> Did we move all the stuff from generic after my last test build? :/
 * infinity wonders what broke there.
<cjwatson> possibly ...
<infinity> Hrm, no.  My last test build tree is post-move.
<infinity> Looks like grub-mkrescue didn't mk a rescue.  Maybe.
<infinity> But it didn't return non-0...
<cjwatson> infinity: missing build-dep on xorriso, maybe?  I noticed recently that there isn't a very good error in that case
<cjwatson> (uploaded)
<DW-10297> are there release notes available anywhere that show what is different between the old precise netboot installer (prev to jan 10) and the new one on Jan 10?
<DW-10297> im hoping that the new one's kernel supports more NICs, etc.
<cjwatson> for that it's probably best to check the kernel changelogs
<cjwatson> we pick up the saucy enablement kernels
<cjwatson> there'll be a change summary posted on the wiki for the 12.04.4 release in a week or so; I haven't prepared it yet
<DW-10297> ah, it looks like it still doesn't support the Intel I210/217 NICs
<DW-10297> damn
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-01
 * infinity kisses ti-omap4 goodbye from the archive.
<stgraber> yay!
<^charlie> is there a method for popping a custom prompt during ubuntu installation, but before first boot?  i want to collect a string and store it to a file for use during post-install firstboot.
<^charlie> i am currently using an unattended setup seed for 12.04LTS, plan to use it for 14.04LTS as well
<^charlie> anyone here fielding questions?
<antarus> this channel is pretty quiet, even during the week ;)
<antarus> infinity, cjwatson, and xnox are about the only regulars
 * antarus is only in here to pester colin with annoying questions
<xnox> antarus: i am about, but coding. What's up?
<^charlie> i'd like to collect a string from the user either from d-i or ubiquity during installation, and store it to a file on the system for consumption during first boot when i take over with more scripts
<^charlie> from what i see online, a custom udeb might be able to ask questions but i'm not finding enough info about it to understand.
<^charlie> online general searches about "install prompt user" et al get me a lot of hits regarding apt-get and the like
<antarus> you can definitely use a udeb to add a step to the install process, that prompts the user if the answer is not preseeded
<antarus> I can't say I could point you at some steps to do it though
<antarus> it involves debconf, debconf templates, building udeb, and the right control fields to add your step to the right place in the install
<^charlie> dang, that was my next q :_
<antarus> and at least for me, its mostly 'find another package that does this, copy liberally'
<antarus> s/package/udeb/
<antarus> ;)
<antarus> fwiw, this is for d-i
<^charlie> ok i'll take a look around, thanks.
<antarus> ubiquity is probably way easier
<antarus> or asking them in oem-config
<antarus> also way easier
<^charlie> i haven't seen oem-config yet.
<^charlie> let me look around for that.
<xnox> ^charlie: all of d-i is just shell scripts that invoke debconf to ask user questions, so all / any installer screens are examples of what you want.
<antarus> oem-config is (IIRC) the UI that the user gets after the install
<antarus> to let them pick their TZ,  language, and so forth
<^charlie> does that oem-install occur before the reboot
<antarus> no
<antarus> well, possibly
<antarus> it doesn't in our setup ;p
<^charlie> how do i get ubiquity to askquestions?  is it the same udeb type stuff?
<antarus> you have to write some...python..or glade..or something
<antarus> I don't have the code in front of me, and my code was written in 2008, so I'd hope there is something better now ;p
<^charlie> python is just fine.  is there some example script i can look at?
<antarus> I'd just go grab the ubiquity source
<^charlie> ok
<antarus> or oem-config?
<antarus> there are screens that Ubuntu is using
<xnox> ^charlie: pure oem-config in d-i has (typically) three parts - ask questions during install / execute some things, allow reboot into final system and do as you like (optional), pop-up instance/end-user config when shipped.
<antarus> also maybe search the wiki
<^charlie> yeah i'll check oem-config too.  it all depends if it's executing before the first boot.
<xnox> antarus: ubiquity wraps d-i with python modules, so one can do debconf based questions, or just pure python questions/answers + exec things in the target/first boot.
<antarus> for our process, we have basically given up on having things ready 'pre first boot'
<^charlie> agree
<xnox> antarus: e.g. see ubuntuone plugin that asks non-d-i questions and does things to /target
<^charlie> the vast majority of what i do occurs after first boot
<antarus> we try to get the machine as close as we can, and then reboot into a 'provisioning environment'
<antarus> (which is essentially ubiquity)
<antarus> and then we prep the machine
<^charlie> i am just trying to collect some credentials and have them ready for some git/svn activities during first boot
<^charlie> first boot being what happens after ubiquity is all done and ejects the disc
<^charlie> currently those credentials are in a script in the install media.... and i dislike the idea of having to do that.
<^charlie> i'd rather make the user cough them up.
<antarus> yeah putting creds in the install media is not so nice
<antarus> we've been trying put stuff in the TPM
<antarus> or wrapped with the TPM
<antarus> but shockingly, the TPM does not function very well
<^charlie> heh
<^charlie> i'm not fond of tpm from the user side either.
<antarus> we end up fighting a lot with vendors who either ship a TPM that just doesn't work, or doesn't work in linux, or...
<antarus> and canonical doesn't care about the TPM (not that I blame them...since no one uses it ;p)
<antarus> so even when we try to buy canonical certified hardware
<antarus> it still may not work ;p
<antarus> hardware is 'fun'
<antarus> virtual machines for everyone!
<^charlie> TPM won't be so useful for me, i'm providing a dev/qa environment to teammates who use VMs and dumpy unwanted hardware
<antarus> yeah
<antarus> I'm more talking about credentials in general
<^charlie> ah okay
<^charlie> so i'll take a look at oem-config and also the ubiquity sources and see what i can come up with.
<^charlie> if anyone knows of a decent udeb tutorial that would be awesome.  or source of an existing udeb that asks for a string and stores it.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-02-02
<cjwatson> ^charlie: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/ may be helpful
#ubuntu-installer 2015-01-28
<xnox> Added cyphermox, send the usual instructions on "sort bug mail", "join this irc", "join mailing list", refresh d-i components before upload.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-02-01
<CarlFK> alt/preseed install on vivid stopped.  looking at syslog I can't figure out why: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10003694/
<CarlFK> Feb  1 19:25:35 main-menu[266]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 100
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-02
<xnox> infinity, i wonder if choose-mirror Mirros.masterlist needs to be tought about us.ports.ubuntu.com mirror
<cyphermox_> xnox: do you think there is any reason not to have us.ports.u.c listed there?
<xnox> cyphermox_, well, spoke with #is, there is now CC.ports.ubuntu.com (there wasn't before)
<cyphermox_> yes, I know :)
<xnox> cyphermox_, however, we actually only have _two_ mirrors. ports and us.ports
<cyphermox_> yep
 * xnox ponders between listing just two, and doing the whole CC.ports.ubuntu.com thing.
<cyphermox_> bah
<infinity> xnox: We should do the proper thing.
<xnox> i wonder if there ever was a call for ports.ubuntu.com mirroring.
<cyphermox_> I wonder if ca.archive.u.c still points to archive.u.c ;)
<xnox> infinity, ack.
<infinity> xnox: It was on my TODO to fix ports to match archive handling.
<xnox> cyphermox_, speaking of which ca.ports.ubuntu.com points at ports.u.c, instead to the more logical us.ports.u.c
<xnox> ...
<cyphermox_> it might be for the same reason ;)
<xnox> i don't understand why there is no half-and-half split between the two.
<cyphermox_> you mean splitting where country mirrors point to?
<infinity> Yeah, the DNS should be fixed to make more sense at some point.
<cyphermox_> well, I can fix choose-mirror now
<infinity> Fix it to use all the country codes, you mean?
<cyphermox_> yes
<infinity> (Basically, to match archive.ubuntu.com behaviour)
<infinity> Sure, go nuts.
 * cyphermox_ goes nuts
<infinity> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choose-mirror/+bug/1239203
<infinity> cyphermox: And only two years later than I proposed. :P
<cyphermox> hah
<cyphermox> "This is going to have to happen in the 14.04 cycle"
<infinity> Close enough.
<cyphermox> xnox: could you please also apply your choose-mirror changes to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/choose-mirror/ubuntu, if you haven't already done so?
<xnox> i have.
<xnox> i guess i didn't push
<xnox> let me check.
<xnox> cyphermox, wait no, that one is missing a bunch of uploads.
<xnox> cyphermox, have you pushed?
<cyphermox> I thought I had
<xnox> looks quite stale.
<cyphermox> well clearly I had not pushed. *blushes*
<cyphermox> lemme just check if that's even at all sane
<cyphermox> yeah, it is, pushing now... sorry :/
<cyphermox> bzr lp-open
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-03
<xnox> cyphermox, horum =(
<xnox> i dasd formated the drives, formated the drives / partitions on them.
<xnox> and now i'm trying to exit the lvm menu and that fails.
<xnox> d-i is simply stuck in "Starting up the partitioner"
<xnox> Scanning disks...
<xnox> 45%
<xnox> i wonder how i can troubleshoot this, or get it going again.
<cyphermox> sswitch to another vt?
<cyphermox> are there multiple vts on s390x?
<xnox> no vts... i'm installing via ssh
<xnox> there is syslog.
<cyphermox> well syslog might give you a clue maybe
<xnox> i'm blaming 30parted init.d script (part of partman init)
<xnox> ERROR: unsupported sector size 4096 on /dev/dm-0.
<xnox> horum.
<cyphermox> why do you still have a dm-0?
<cyphermox> I mean, if you want to run dasdfmt outside of parted generally, as a separate step that says something like "Reinitialize the drives", then that step probably should kick lvm hard enough that it forgets everything
<cyphermox> and then probably udev-reload or whatever the command was
<cyphermox> update-dev --settle >/dev/null  I think
<cyphermox> right, and maybe not even because in theory when partman starts, partman-lvm is what will pvscan and vgscan, and then vgchange -a
<cyphermox> which means dd if=/dev/zero  some beginning part of the drive might be enough to convince it that there isn't anything
<cyphermox> xnox: have you started a debian vm after all, I'm curious about the udev rules that might be there
<xnox> digging into this
<xnox> it seems like open_dialog DUMP is called by 35dump script
<xnox> and it tries to "dump" the dasd drive... and gets stuck
<cyphermox> ah
<xnox> is that command send to ... parted?
<cyphermox> yes
<xnox> how do i do that just from shell without e.g. all of the d-i and partman in the way?
<xnox> parted -> not found.
<xnox> horum
<cyphermox> anna-install parted-udeb
<cyphermox> partman uses libparted to do magic.
<cyphermox> ah, yeah, parted must barf at dumping the partition table somehow
<cyphermox> there ought to be some other message in syslog before that
<cyphermox> or it's just the dm device that makes things ugly
<xnox> hm, DUMP is not a parted command, now is it....
<xnox> parted can print all the devices just fine.
<xnox> aha
<cjwatson> xnox: partman-command may help you
<cjwatson> I got bored of debugging that stuff being hard a while back, and wrote a helper
<xnox> hehe
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14867242/
<cjwatson> xnox: parted_server.c in partman-base is what implements those commands
<xnox> cjwatson, cyphermox ^ that can't be good, right?
<cjwatson> eh, maybe?  depends if that's actually what it's hitting
<cjwatson> check /var/log/partman to see if you see the same thing there
<xnox> # partman-command DUMP
<xnox>  /bin/partman-command: line 42: can't open /var/lib/partman/outfifo: no such file
<cjwatson> parted_server has to be actually running at the time
<xnox> ah
<xnox> ok
<cjwatson> if it's crashed then check /var/log/partman first
<xnox> cyphermox, well, i purged lvms, now trying to install with lvms =)
<xnox> today is not my day
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14867293/
<cjwatson> that's probably the same thing
<cjwatson> what does /var/log/partman say?
<xnox> not much.
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14867315/
<xnox> as if life is good.
<cjwatson> OK, so that probably is the same thing
<xnox> horum.
 * xnox ponders how to reproduce this bug somewhere where i have gdb
<xnox> hmmm.... http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.parted.devel/4367
<cjwatson> you could brutally shove gdb and the relevant bits and pieces of libraries and debug symbols into the installer env
<cjwatson> wouldn't be the first time I've done that :)
<cjwatson> xnox: pretty sure I already cherry-picked descendants of those patches
<cjwatson> anyway, there's enough code that getting gdb in place is probably easier than guessing
<xnox> yeah
<xnox> hahaha, shove gdb into installer environment =)
<xnox> anna-install gdb-udeb did not work. I shall ask doko to fix that =)
<cjwatson> don't do that :)
<cjwatson> anna-install openssh-client-udeb, scp the stuff you need from somewhere
<xnox> i have ssh, yes.
<xnox> launchpad timing out filing a bug...
<xnox> (Error ID: OOPS-ffb6abd15e291af596278d1a8b6a07ac)
<xnox> cjwatson, cyphermox - well that's a first for me =)
<xnox> divide by zero!
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ah, that's what you meant by *brutally* shoving things in the installer environment :)
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/1541510
<cyphermox> well, I'd start by applying the patches you pointed out earlier
<cyphermox> at least one hunk of [PATCH 2/2] isn't there.
<cyphermox> or you know, whatever ended up being committed from those emails..
<xnox> well, i can clone the parted trunk, rebuild it and retest with that.
<xnox> cause if parted master is also broke, there is nothing to cherrypick
<xnox> looking at the code.
<xnox> it looks as if there is a simple ioctl performed that should return number of heads and doesnt
<cyphermox> right, and the last few commits change what APIs are used to find out disk geometry.
<cyphermox> heh, nevermind, we indeed do have at least some of this in the parted package
<cjwatson> cyphermox: isn't there> you mean the bit that makes ped_device_like_dasd part of the API?  That was explicitly rejected and isn't necessary
<cjwatson> the LP OOPS above is a not uncommon but transient problem
<cyphermox> cjwatson: nah, I was looking at libparted/labels/dasd.c and failed to notice the patches weren't applied.
<cjwatson> I think you're going to see the same thing upstream
<cjwatson> The more generic _device_probe_geometry has explicit checks for getting non-zero sectors and heads back from HDIO_GETGEO
<cjwatson> and if it doesn't get them it uses defaults
<cjwatson> But fdasd_get_geometry doesn't have quite the same checks around its use of HDIO_GETGEO
<cjwatson> You ought to compare with the relevant kernel code, but my suspicion is that you don't get a sensible geometry back for an LV
<cjwatson> This is all inside dasd_probe, and an LV isn't really a DASD
<cjwatson> So one thing I'd try is making that situation be an error from fdasd_get_geometry and seeing if that behaves reasonably
<cjwatson> Something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/14868640/ maybe?
<cjwatson> Ew is that file really tabstop=4?  Anyway
<cjwatson> xnox: ^- suggestions above for you BTW
<xnox> horum, ok.
<xnox> cjwatson, i was like throwing SIGFPE is not nice for a library =) http://paste.ubuntu.com/14869013/
<xnox> also library functions that have "void" return signature are also not nice.
<xnox> xnox@devac03:~$ sudo parted /dev/mapper/new-lvol0
<xnox> GNU Parted 3.2
<xnox> Using /dev/mapper/new-lvol0
<xnox> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<xnox> (parted) print
<xnox> BUG: trk is zero in vtoc_set_freespace call
<xnox> BUG: trk is zero in vtoc_set_freespace call
<xnox> Model: Linux device-mapper (linear) (dm)
<xnox> Disk /dev/mapper/new-lvol0: 2097MB
<xnox> Sector size (logical/physical): 4096B/4096B
<xnox> Partition Table: dasd
<xnox> Disk Flags:
<xnox> Number  Start  End  Size  File system  Flags
<xnox> nicer....
<xnox> although, people really should not be trying to partition a logical volume, but meh, libvirt and openstack have other ideas....
<cjwatson> xnox: I think that patch is a mistake.
<cjwatson> xnox: It should be using some different probing method that isn't DASD in this case.
<cjwatson> xnox: Can you try my patch above?
<xnox> sure.
<cjwatson> An LV is not a DASD and so the attempt to probe it as dasd ought to fail
<cjwatson> IMO anyway
<xnox> i thought that all the probing patches committed parted were specifically to do that, e.g. regardless of upper layers keep probing until one gets down to dasd....
<xnox> or so i read the mailing list thread.
<cjwatson> Maybe it needs to be adjusted at some other level (as well?) then
<xnox> cjwatson, with just your patch, without mine, i get:
<xnox> Error: FPE_INTDIV (Integer: divide by zero)
<xnox> let me rebuild without stripping all the debug symbols, and run it in gdb to check where it exploades now.
<xnox> same places... same bug...
<xnox> i'm guessing fdasd_error() doesn't really do anything, and e.g. a goto error is needed too to go and do something else.
<cjwatson> xnox: Yeah, maybe details need to be tweaked.  I still think this basic approach is closer to what you want than trying to make dasd struggle on in this mode
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> this thing kind of derailed my goal to install three zvms with lvm2 and like do a juju environment on them.
<xnox> *sigh*
<xnox> cjwatson, actually i agree with you. that code is about e.g. finding dasd exposed via virtio. not about lvm. these are not the drives parted is looking for.
<Ruby_Rocks_007> HI
<Ruby_Rocks_007> any one active now?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> :)
<cyphermox> Ruby_Rocks_007: there's mostly always someone around, you should just ask your question and stay around, waiting for someone to answer :)
<cyphermox> (as per topic)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> Sure,
<Ruby_Rocks_007> My question is: how can I write a shell script, and ask preseed to call it?
<Ruby_Rocks_007> my problem is: I have a SSD drive detected behind mechanical disk,
<Ruby_Rocks_007> but my OS needs to be installed onto SSD drive (detected as sdm instead of sda),
<Ruby_Rocks_007> how can I notify preseed to put OS on sdm, or sdy (if other 24 mechanical disks iinstalled), instead of sda?
<cyphermox> there's a preseed you can set to pick the right drive, except you'd tell it /dev/sdm, or /dev/sdy, and it will use that drive, whatever it is
<cyphermox> if you need more logic, then I would look into https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs05.html.en
<cyphermox> it shows how you can preseed things as an early_command, or how to include another preseed file, or even run a script to set the debconf values.
<Ruby_Rocks_007> I see your point, this company have close to 10 diff hardware combinations,
<Ruby_Rocks_007> it’ll be great if preseed can call my shell to dynamically pick up the SSD drive. :)
<Ruby_Rocks_007> I can not use a fixed one, say, sda, sdm, sdy, blah, that will be tedious and error-prone, I assume.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-04
<tull> Hi Folks - I'm in the middle of a preseed, getting the message "No root file system is defined, press ENTER to continue" - pressing enter just repeats this message indefinitely.  How can I drop into a shell to poke around and see why it's failed?
<cjwatson> xnox: have you tested Viktor's parted patch, or was the upload so that you could do an integration test?
<cjwatson> xnox: if the former, please could you file a Debian bug with the patch and I'll get it integrated there?
<xnox> cjwatson, i have tested it on installed system, but not inside d-i.
<xnox> cjwatson, i'm hoping to successfully validate d-i, and then upstream it everywhere. E.g. viktor -> upstream; me -> debian
<xnox> cause if parted can't do lvm still on dasd on s390x, there may or may not be more things to fix.
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> just a reminder that I want to keep these in sync :)
<xnox> right.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-02-05
<PC> Hi evertyone
<PC> i newbie on his room
<PC> anyway Hi everybody
<nordo> i want to create my own installer based on ubiquity
<nordo> or contribute on ubiquity
<nordo> the important for me is to be good on on programming an installer
<cyphermox> nordo: installers are hard. if you want to start contributing, pick some bug you find while testing and try to fix it
<nordo> the idea behind this choose is i've created my own distro LFS
<nordo> and im very family with ubuntu and debian
<nordo> and currently i would to do a good thing in linux by understand the installer
<nordo> really i love the design of ubiquity
<nordo> it's very easy and i know that he hide difficult thing behind this design
<nordo> i want some advise
<nordo> or help to continue my way
<nordo> <cyphermox>
<nordo> <cyphermox>
<nordo> are you still here
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> there isn't much to say there, just pick something you're interested in and ask specific questions
<nordo> <cyphermox> okay
<nordo> now when i can start
<nordo> to personalize ubiquity
<nordo> where i can start
<nordo> to personalize ubiquity
<nordo> and sorry for this question
#ubuntu-installer 2017-01-31
<blucat> hi
<blucat> I'm currently installing a custom CD following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<blucat> But when I build my image, the boot menu isn't changed
<blucat> and I don't understand why (certainly something really stupid)
<blucat> (using : sudo mkisofs -r -V "EAH 2k17" -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table -o $IMAGE $BUILD)
<blucat> OK
<blucat> was tired
<blucat> sounds better
#ubuntu-installer 2017-02-01
<jamespharaoh> hi everyone, just encountered a problem installing ubuntu using netboot which doesn't seem to have been present a few days ago... basically my partman-auto/expert_recipe seems to be ignored entirely, is there anyone who might be able to help with this? i'm using xenial and it worked fine less than a week ago with the same script
<jamespharaoh> i'm not even sure where to report this as a bug tbh, there are a tonne of partman packages on launchpad, i am wondering if there's a change in one of them, although i'm not sure how it decides which version to use etc
<jamespharaoh> "./syslog:Feb  1 17:46:19 partman-auto: Available disk space (34359) too small for expert recipe (34391); skipping"
